# Che fare?!?.....



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Cari amici, come state?!? vi chiedo un consiglio anche se ho già preso una decisione alla luce di quanto il passato mi ha insegnato. Sono ormai quattro mesi che frequento da amica un ragazzo conosciuto ad una cena da amici (età 38). Ottimo feeling, intesa, interessi comuni, voglia di uscire insieme ed ore a parlare, cene, week end...Il ragazzo però non si fa avanti (nemmeno di fronte al mare ed una romantica luna) anche se percepisco il suo interesse...Insomma non si espone nei miei confronti se non per qualche abbraccio o toccata di mano. Indago sulla sua vita da amici comuni e vengo a sapere che in realtà ha già una storia da un paio di anni con una ragazza di dieci anni in meno con cui però è in crisi da qualche mese, così pare...Lui si fa vacanze da solo, esce da solo ed agisce come se fosse single, perchè lei ha un lavoro che cmq pare la tenga parecchio impegnata. Pensavo che prima o poi mi avrebbe fatto accenno alla sua situazione sentimentale o avesse voluto indagare sulla mia. A me interessa molto, ma ho i piedi per terra e comunque non voglio espormi per prima su un mio interesse per lui, che però di fatto c'è. 
Qualche giorno fa però mi sono fatta forza e mentre parlavamo ho colto uno spunto e gli ho chiesto: ma sei fidanzato?! e lui: ma che c'entra adesso questa domanda così diretta?!? ed io: ma nulla: curiosità visto che si parlava di fidanzatine....cambia subito discorso...Passano 5 minuti e gli richiedo: ma nn mi hai risposto ad una domanda... e lui:quale?me ne hai fatte tante, una in più una in meno...e cambia discorso. Alla fine della serata mentre mi riaccompagnava gli ho detto: però nn mi hai ancora risposto ad una domanda....e lui: è caduto il diritto oramai...ma se vuoi ti rispondo...e io: ma no...lasciamo perdere. Pensavo che a quel punto mi rispondesse e invece nulla........
Io nn capisco: gli costava tanto dirmi: sì sono fidanzato?non riesco a capire se gli interesso...ma razionalmente un’ipotesi potrebbe essere che vuole che mi esponga io per prima, ma non vedo nulla di buono....
Alla luce del passato, la cosa migliore credo sia non vederlo mai più.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che ne pensate?che dovrei fare?
Un bacio a tutti,
clessy


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

ciao clessy.
secondo me non è abbastanza interessato.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Aprile 2009)

la mancanza di chiarezza nn è mai indice di serietà, imho... oppure è indice di mancanza di palle di lui nel troncare con la fidanzata.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

*Ciao Clessy*

..o magari vuole smazzarsi da solo prima la sua situazione con la fidanzata per potersi poi fare avanti senza più remore con te...

In realtà mi pare che a te clessy, piaccia più la situazione in sè, ritrovare le attenzioni di qualcuno (che magari speravi fosse single...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...che non lui in quanto ...LUI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sbaglio?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Lui mi sembra titubare, perchè potenzialmente gli interessi, ma ha anche altro in ballo...per cui aspetta che ti esponga tu, in maniera da non avere sensi di colpa, (nell'avere creato la situazione), nei confronti di una fidanzata che non credo abbia intenzione di lasciare...almeno per il momento!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..o magari vuole smazzarsi da solo prima la sua situazione con la fidanzata per potersi poi fare avanti senza più remore con te...
> 
> In realtà mi pare che a te clessy, piaccia più la situazione in sè, ritrovare le attenzioni di qualcuno (che magari speravi fosse single...:c_laugh
> 
> ...


No, sbagli...assolutamente sbagli. A me piace molto e in questi quattro mesi il fatto di averlo conosciuto mi è servito per capirlo. Con lui sono pienamente me stessa, mi sento libera di dire ciò che penso, mi sento rilassata, mi sento in un rapporto alla pari. Sono anche spaventatissima dal fatto di volerlo ammettere, perchè la verità è che ho paura....ho una paura cane...sono disposta a fuggire, piuttosto che ritrovarmi in un'altra situazione del genere.....te lo giuro e sto maturando l'idea di chiudere.
Ma secondo te che dovrei fare io?ho paura che continuandolo a frequentare perdo solo tempo inutile e mi piaccia di più........non lo so Feddy, che devo fare???


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Lui mi sembra titubare, perchè potenzialmente gli interessi, ma ha anche altro in ballo...per cui aspetta che ti esponga tu, in maniera da non avere sensi di colpa, (nell'avere creato la situazione), nei confronti di una fidanzata che non credo abbia intenzione di lasciare...almeno per il momento!!!!


tu che mi consigli di fare?di espormi o di lasciare che le cose continuino su una presunta amicizia o non vederlo più?grazie


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cari amici, come state?!? vi chiedo un consiglio anche se ho già preso una decisione alla luce di quanto il passato mi ha insegnato. Sono ormai quattro mesi che frequento da amica un ragazzo conosciuto ad una cena da amici (età 38). Ottimo feeling, intesa, interessi comuni, voglia di uscire insieme ed ore a parlare, cene, week end...Il ragazzo però non si fa avanti (nemmeno di fronte al mare ed una romantica luna) anche se percepisco il suo interesse...Insomma non si espone nei miei confronti se non per qualche abbraccio o toccata di mano. Indago sulla sua vita da amici comuni e vengo a sapere che in realtà ha già una storia da un paio di anni con una ragazza di dieci anni in meno con cui però è in crisi da qualche mese, così pare...Lui si fa vacanze da solo, esce da solo ed agisce come se fosse single, perchè lei ha un lavoro che cmq pare la tenga parecchio impegnata. Pensavo che prima o poi mi avrebbe fatto accenno alla sua situazione sentimentale o avesse voluto indagare sulla mia. A me interessa molto, ma ho i piedi per terra e comunque non voglio espormi per prima su un mio interesse per lui, che però di fatto c'è.
> Qualche giorno fa però mi sono fatta forza e mentre parlavamo ho colto uno spunto e gli ho chiesto: ma sei fidanzato?! e lui: ma che c'entra adesso questa domanda così diretta?!? ed io: ma nulla: curiosità visto che si parlava di fidanzatine....cambia subito discorso...Passano 5 minuti e gli richiedo: ma nn mi hai risposto ad una domanda... e lui:quale?me ne hai fatte tante, una in più una in meno...e cambia discorso. Alla fine della serata mentre mi riaccompagnava gli ho detto: però nn mi hai ancora risposto ad una domanda....e lui: è caduto il diritto oramai...ma se vuoi ti rispondo...e io: ma no...lasciamo perdere. Pensavo che a quel punto mi rispondesse e invece nulla........
> Io nn capisco: gli costava tanto dirmi: sì sono fidanzato?non riesco a capire se gli interesso...ma razionalmente un’ipotesi potrebbe essere che vuole che mi esponga io per prima, ma non vedo nulla di buono....
> Alla luce del passato, la cosa migliore credo sia non vederlo mai più.
> ...


 
Che devi fare? niente. Non ha mica tanta importanza se sia libero o impegnato....tanto lui non si fa avanti. Tra voi esiste un rapporto amicale, tanto è vero che si è seccato di risponderti su questioni personali che riguardavano il suo status.
Non gli interessi come lui interessa a te.


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> tu che mi consigli di fare?di espormi o di lasciare che le cose continuino su una presunta amicizia o non vederlo più?grazie


Sparisci. Almeno gli si smuove un pò di curiosità. Io farei così.
Se ti cerca bene, se non ti cerca, ancora meglio...non avrai perso tempo.
Un bacione.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sparisci. Almeno gli si smuove un pò di curiosità. Io farei così.
> Se ti cerca bene, se non ti cerca, ancora meglio...non avrai perso tempo.
> Un bacione.


Personalmente son per affrontare le questioni di petto...quindi perchè sparire?

PRIMA gli dico che so che è fidanzato e che visto che inizia a interessarti più che come solo amico, preferisci chiuderla lì....

A quel punto...o va o sta...ma senza giochini, fraintendimenti o chissàse...mapperò...ecchilosa!...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> tu che mi consigli di fare?di espormi o di lasciare che le cose continuino su una presunta amicizia o non vederlo più?grazie


Secondo me 4 mesi sono tanti...e se lui non si espone è perchè o non vuole che succeda nulla(ma sempre e solo per sensi di colpa e paranoie; perchè di fatto non vuole nemmeno rinunciare al vostro rapporto) oppure perchè vuole che prenda tu l'iniziativa (per mancanza di palle)...In ogni caso, il vostro è un vero e proprio surrogato di rapporto, per cui, esponendoti rischi di far succedere qualcosa che poi magari lo farebbe fuggire(per paura di legarsi, o per scadenza di interesse) e comunque a chi è così ambiguo, le cose quasi mai piaccione pronte nel piatto...
Quello che farei io, se proprio mi piacesse tanto, sarebbe allontanarmi senza dirgli niente....in modo da togliergli quelle abitudini che adesso ha e quella convenienza nell'uscire con te pur non esponendosi....
poi quello che ne verrà, si vedrà...ma almeno allontanadoti non rischi di perdere tempo e di farti coinvolgere ancora di più!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sparisci. Almeno gli si smuove un pò di curiosità. Io farei così.
> Se ti cerca bene, se non ti cerca, ancora meglio...non avrai perso tempo.
> Un bacione.


se non gli interessavo, avrebbe anche potuto dirmelo...bastava un sì e il rapoorto di amici restava...anzi era chiaro


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Secondo me 4 mesi sono tanti...e se lui non si espone è perchè o non vuole che succeda nulla(ma sempre e solo per sensi di colpa e paranoie; perchè di fatto non vuole nemmeno rinunciare al vostro rapporto) oppure perchè vuole che prenda tu l'iniziativa (per mancanza di palle)...In ogni caso, il vostro è un vero e proprio surrogato di rapporto, per cui, esponendoti rischi di far succedere qualcosa che poi magari lo farebbe fuggire(per paura di legarsi, o per scadenza di interesse) e comunque a chi è così ambiguo, le cose quasi mai piaccione pronte nel piatto...
> Quello che farei io, se proprio mi piacesse tanto, sarebbe allontanarmi senza dirgli niente....in modo da togliergli quelle abitudini che adesso ha e quella convenienza nell'uscire con te pur non esponendosi....
> poi quello che ne verrà, si vedrà...ma almeno allontanadoti non rischi di perdere tempo e di farti coinvolgere ancora di più!!!!


sì...cmq ho già provato a non farmi sentire, a sparire, ma lui cmq mi cerca e se gli rispondo in modo freddo diventa più insistente...quasi avesse paura di perdermi....Forse dovrei continuare a dirgli, non posso, non posso o non rispondere neanche ai messaggi


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> se non gli interessavo, avrebbe anche potuto dirmelo...bastava un sì e il rapoorto di amici restava...anzi era chiaro


Nob è tanto semplice. A me è capitato con un amico...quando mi ha detto che non era (per lui) solo amicizia, ho dovuto chiudere.
quattro mesi sono decisamente troppi.
Comunque non ho detto che non gli piaci, è che non gli piaci abbastanza. 
Poi, per carità, mica sono un oracolo cinese...


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì...cmq ho già provato a non farmi sentire, a sparire, ma lui cmq mi cerca e se gli rispondo in modo freddo diventa più insistente...quasi avesse paura di perdermi....Forse dovrei continuare a dirgli, non posso, non posso o non rispondere neanche ai messaggi


Ti vorrà tenere come amica.

Ma ha mai allungato la manina? O rimane di ghiaccio?Per chè se gli piaci, lo vedi buttando anche solo l'occhio dove serve.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Che devi fare? niente. Non ha mica tanta importanza se sia libero o impegnato....tanto lui non si fa avanti. Tra voi esiste un rapporto amicale, *tanto è vero che si è seccato di risponderti su questioni personali che riguardavano il suo status.*
> Non gli interessi come lui interessa a te.


Una volta, per fare questo genere di domande ad un tizio che mi interessava, e che palesemente provoleggiava con me....è andata a finire che nn ci siamo più quasi salutati, tutt'ora (che nn ci si vede quasi mai) se ci incontriamo mi guarda seccato...(da che era sorrisi, e cazzatine varie)....
Per la cronaca, lui non ha mai confermato, ma io so che convive ed ha dei figli!!!!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

anche voi racchiette...andare  a fare delle domande tanto personali


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti vorrà tenere come amica.
> 
> Ma ha mai allungato la manina? O rimane di ghiaccio?Per chè se gli piaci, lo vedi buttando anche solo l'occhio dove serve.


 nn ci ho fatto caso...ma mi ha preso la mano...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì...cmq ho già provato a non farmi sentire, a sparire, ma lui cmq mi cerca e se gli rispondo in modo freddo diventa più insistente...quasi avesse paura di perdermi....Forse dovrei continuare a dirgli, non posso, non posso o non rispondere neanche ai messaggi


Vabbè ma è logico....
avete un rapporto molto stretto...tu dovresti essere più costante e far durare di più l'allontanamento, non perchè ce l'hai con lui, ma perchè sei presa da così tanti impegni, che non puoi dedicarti con così tanta devozione ad un singolo amico...

e comunque Iris in parte ha ragione, potrebbe volerti come amica...se non chè è strano che abbia evitato di rispondere alle domande sul fidanzamento...io con uno che non mi piace e vedo solo come amico a maggior ragione sottolineo le mie storie(usandole come scusa e deterrente).


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche voi racchiette...andare  a fare delle domande tanto personali


Brugola ti ricordi il mio interesse per il bottegaio???? Era lui....
ma questo voleva farmi scema, e negava di essere fidanzato...e infatti tecnicamente non lo era!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> nn ci ho fatto caso...ma mi ha preso la mano...


 E poi?
Scusa, come non ci hai fatto caso...cosa stai a guardare...non capisco


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vabbè ma è logico....
> avete un rapporto molto stretto...tu dovresti essere più costante e far durare di più l'allontanamento, non perchè ce l'hai con lui, ma perchè sei presa da così tanti impegni, che non puoi dedicarti con così tanta devozione ad un singolo amico...
> 
> e comunque Iris in parte ha ragione, potrebbe volerti come amica...se non chè è strano che abbia evitato di rispondere alle domande sul fidanzamento...io con uno che non mi piace e vedo solo come amico a maggior ragione sottolineo le mie storie(usandole come scusa e deterrente).


certo anche io faccio così...Non so uffff.......mi invita a cena ed è sempre attento che mi piaccia tutto quelloc he sceglie, si fa mille paranoie....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E poi?
> Scusa, come non ci hai fatto caso...cosa stai a guardare...non capisco


mah...francamente nn mi sono mai posta il problema....


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> la mancanza di chiarezza nn è mai indice di serietà, imho... oppure è indice di mancanza di palle di lui nel troncare con la fidanzata.


Quoto la mancanza di palle.


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mah...francamente nn mi sono mai posta il problema....


Esci quattro mesi con un tipo che ti piace, e non ti poni il problema di piacergli fisicamente? di non aver nessun contatto fisico con lui?
Mi pare strano...comunque distante dalla mia esperienza.
Non dico che deve saltarti addosso, ma farti capire qualcosina è il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Esci quattro mesi con un tipo che ti piace, e non ti poni il problema di piacergli fisicamente? di non aver nessun contatto fisico con lui?
> Mi pare strano...comunque distante dalla mia esperienza.
> Non dico che deve saltarti addosso, ma farti capire qualcosina è il minimo sindacale.


no, è chiaro.... non ha tentato di baciarmi o almeno sembrava sempre quasi sul punto ma per qualche motivo si tirava indietro


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, è chiaro.... non ha tentato di baciarmi o almeno sembrava sempre quasi sul punto ma per qualche motivo si tirava indietro


 
il motivo era la fidanzata


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cari amici, come state?!? vi chiedo un consiglio anche se ho già preso una decisione alla luce di quanto il passato mi ha insegnato. Sono ormai quattro mesi che frequento da amica un ragazzo conosciuto ad una cena da amici (età 38). Ottimo feeling, intesa, interessi comuni, voglia di uscire insieme ed ore a parlare, cene, week end...Il ragazzo però non si fa avanti (nemmeno di fronte al mare ed una romantica luna) anche se percepisco il suo interesse...Insomma non si espone nei miei confronti se non per qualche abbraccio o toccata di mano. Indago sulla sua vita da amici comuni e vengo a sapere che in realtà ha già una storia da un paio di anni con una ragazza di dieci anni in meno con cui però è in crisi da qualche mese, così pare...Lui si fa vacanze da solo, esce da solo ed agisce come se fosse single, perchè lei ha un lavoro che cmq pare la tenga parecchio impegnata. Pensavo che prima o poi mi avrebbe fatto accenno alla sua situazione sentimentale o avesse voluto indagare sulla mia. A me interessa molto, ma ho i piedi per terra e comunque non voglio espormi per prima su un mio interesse per lui, che però di fatto c'è.
> Qualche giorno fa però mi sono fatta forza e mentre parlavamo ho colto uno spunto e gli ho chiesto: ma sei fidanzato?! e lui: ma che c'entra adesso questa domanda così diretta?!? ed io: ma nulla: curiosità visto che si parlava di fidanzatine....cambia subito discorso...Passano 5 minuti e gli richiedo: ma nn mi hai risposto ad una domanda... e lui:quale?me ne hai fatte tante, una in più una in meno...e cambia discorso. Alla fine della serata mentre mi riaccompagnava gli ho detto: però nn mi hai ancora risposto ad una domanda....e lui: è caduto il diritto oramai...ma se vuoi ti rispondo...e io: ma no...lasciamo perdere. Pensavo che a quel punto mi rispondesse e invece nulla........
> Io nn capisco: gli costava tanto dirmi: sì sono fidanzato?non riesco a capire se gli interesso...ma razionalmente un’ipotesi potrebbe essere che vuole che mi esponga io per prima, ma non vedo nulla di buono....
> Alla luce del passato, la cosa migliore credo sia non vederlo mai più.
> ...


 
Cless, hai mai pensato che questo tizio ti stia usando per nn stare da solo visto che la sua fidanzatina nn c'è mai? Elenchi uscite come cene e week-end....


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, è chiaro.... non ha tentato di baciarmi o almeno sembrava sempre quasi sul punto ma per qualche motivo si tirava indietro


 
Perché aspettava che lo baciassi tu, così la colpa era tua...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Esci quattro mesi con un tipo che ti piace, e non ti poni il problema di piacergli fisicamente? di non aver nessun contatto fisico con lui?
> Mi pare strano...comunque distante dalla mia esperienza.
> Non dico che deve saltarti addosso, ma farti capire qualcosina è il minimo sindacale.


Ehhhh...non ci son più gli uomini (mandrilli) di una volta!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Esci quattro mesi con un tipo che ti piace, e non ti poni il problema di piacergli fisicamente? di non aver nessun contatto fisico con lui?
> Mi pare strano...comunque distante dalla mia esperienza.
> Non dico che deve saltarti addosso, ma farti capire qualcosina è il minimo sindacale.


 
magari almeno un bacino o tenerti la mano in modo evidente??? a 38 anni poi....scusa 4 mesi senza fare una piega mi sembrano un'eternità......


oltre a te che altre persone frequenta?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché aspettava che lo baciassi tu, così la colpa era tua...


quotissimo!!! 
Se lo baci, continui ad uscirci, magari ci vai a letto e poi nn rompi i coglioni con pretese assurde...lui mica ti direbbe di no!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *magari almeno un bacino o tenerti la mano in modo evidente???*
> 
> 
> oltre a te che altre persone frequenta?


Lanciare battutine, essere affettuoso col linguaggio del corpo, quindi scherzare con le mani abbracciarti e poi...guardarti in maniera particolare, farti dei complimenti...
Insomma, quelle cose poco equivocabili!!!!!


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> quotissimo!!!
> Se lo baci, continui ad uscirci, magari ci vai a letto e poi nn rompi i coglioni con pretese assurde...lui mica ti direbbe di no!!!!


Esattamente. Come il 99,9% degli uomini


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh...non ci son più gli uomini (mandrilli) di una volta!!


quello è vero....c'è talmente tanta offerta da parte delle donne, che si scocciano anche a cercare la trombata....tanto hanno pure in quello la pappa pronta!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Lanciare battutine, essere affettuoso col linguaggio del corpo, quindi scherzare con le mani abbracciarti e poi...guardarti in maniera particolare, farti dei complimenti...
> Insomma, quelle cose poco equivocabili!!!!!


ma lui è fidanzato confu...... e secondo me nn si vuole inguaiare.... lei gli fa comodo.....o no?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Cless, hai mai pensato che questo tizio ti stia usando per nn stare da solo visto che la sua fidanzatina nn c'è mai? Elenchi uscite come cene e week-end....


sì ci ho pensato...ma mi sembra un po' assurdo...perchè "usare" me? e mettersi in condizione di creare una situazione quantomeno ambigua


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. Come il 99,9% degli uomini


Eh si, a maggior ragione se fidanzati con un'altra!!!!


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Eh si, a maggior ragione se fidanzati con un'altra!!!!


Che tristezza però...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Lanciare battutine, essere affettuoso col linguaggio del corpo, quindi scherzare con le mani abbracciarti e poi...guardarti in maniera particolare, farti dei complimenti...
> Insomma, quelle cose poco equivocabili!!!!!


sì..un po' di tutto questo c'è stato...ma nn oltre...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

ma l'ipotesi che a lui stia bene solo un'amica con la quale passare qualche sera piacevole non la contemplate neanche?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> magari almeno un bacino o tenerti la mano in modo evidente??? a 38 anni poi....scusa 4 mesi senza fare una piega mi sembrano un'eternità......
> 
> 
> oltre a te che altre persone frequenta?


ha amici...come tutti


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma l'ipotesi che a lui stia bene solo un'amica con la quale passare qualche sera piacevole non la contemplate neanche?


Non avrebbe problemi nel parlarle delle sue storie se fosse soltanto un amico...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma l'ipotesi che a lui stia bene solo un'amica con la quale passare qualche sera piacevole non la contemplate neanche?


sì, io l'ho contemplata e anzi la davo per scontata, ma gli ho chiesto proprio per questo se era fidanzato, proprio per avvallare questa ipotesi...ma non rispondendo volutamente,  mi ha messo in crisi....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. Come il *99,9%* degli uomini


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non avrebbe problemi nel parlarle delle sue storie se fosse soltanto un amico...


 
ma se la morosa non è del giro ci sta pure che non abbia piacere di parlarne con gente che non la conosce


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma l'ipotesi che a lui stia bene solo un'amica con la quale passare qualche sera piacevole non la contemplate neanche?


una va bene. 4 mesi sono altamente sospetti.....


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> una va bene. 4 mesi sono altamente sospetti.....


ma se la morosa non c'è mai lui vorrà uscire magari con qualche amica senza impegnarsi


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se la morosa non è del giro ci sta pure che non abbia piacere di parlarne con gente che non la conosce


e ci sta anche di più se la tipa *è* del giro....


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma lui è fidanzato confu...... e secondo me nn si vuole inguaiare.... lei gli fa comodo.....o no?


Ma quando mai....perchè, i fidanzati non guardano o non fanno apprezzamenti? Su dai, palesano anche loro, se ce l'hanno, il grandimento nei confronti di un'altra....magari evitano (finchè possono) di far succedere qualcosa, ma gli sguardi, i sorrisi le battute ambigue....si controllano poco!!!

Lei dovrebbe capire se lui si comporta così per un potenziale interesse che tenta di reprimere, o perchè come tipo concepisce anche questo genere di amicizie,( sempre compensative di una rapporto a distanza), pur non facendo succedere nulla per mancanza di interesse!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma l'ipotesi che a lui stia bene solo un'amica con la quale passare qualche sera piacevole non la contemplate neanche?





MK ha detto:


> Non avrebbe problemi nel parlarle delle sue storie se fosse soltanto un amico...





Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì, io l'ho contemplata e anzi la davo per scontata, ma gli ho chiesto proprio per questo se era fidanzato, proprio per avvallare questa ipotesi...ma non rispondendo volutamente, mi ha messo in crisi....





Brugola ha detto:


> ma se la morosa non è del giro ci sta pure che non abbia piacere di parlarne con gente che non la conosce


Ci son quei rapporti che si basano su uno stuzzicarsi, su un dico non dico, anche equivoco se vuoi...ma che è accettato da entrambi.

Tu ora vuoi passare su un altro piano, sii chiara con lui e vedrai se vorrà anche lui fare altrettanto e ...smettere di giocare...


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se la morosa non c'è mai lui vorrà uscire magari con qualche amica senza impegnarsi


e allora che sia chiaro...."clessy, sono fidanzato ma la tua compagnia è piacevole e ci tengo a coltivare la ns amicizia"
nn mi sembra così difficile. Patti chiari amicizia lunga.




almeno lei nn si sega i nervi.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci son quei rapporti che si basano su uno stuzzicarsi, su un dico non dico, anche equivoco se vuoi...ma che è accettato da entrambi.
> 
> Tu ora vuoi passare su un altro piano, sii chiara con lui e vedrai se vorrà anche lui fare altrettanto e ...smettere di giocare...


Bravo, direi che a oggi siamo proprio in questa situazione...questo stuzzicarsi, dico nn dico....

quindi secondo te per tagliare la testa al toro, a questo punto devo espormi io?!?sì ma che dire?!?mi sentirei imbarazzata ad espormi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se la morosa non è del giro ci sta pure che non abbia piacere di parlarne con gente che non la conosce


Vabbè Bru, non è che deve raccontare i cavolacci loro, ma ci stà più che bene che, alle domande di una palesemente interessata, risponda di avere già una storia...a maggior ragione se la considera solo un'amica o se comunque è onesto e non vuole illuderla...
Il contrario non dire, su richiesta, di essere fidanzato...per me è sintomo di malafede nei confronti di Clessy e di strafottenza in quelli della fidanzata!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e allora che sia chiaro...."clessy, sono fidanzato ma la tua compagnia è piacevole e ci tengo a coltivare la ns amicizia"
> nn mi sembra così difficile. Patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> 
> 
> ...


 
infatti...proprio per questo glielo ho chiesto...del resto non è che uno o una escono a cena con qualsiasi persona per passare del tempo


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vabbè Bru, non è che deve raccontare i cavolacci loro, ma ci stà più che bene che, alle domande di una palesemente interessata, risponda di avere già una storia...a maggior ragione se la considera solo un'amica o se comunque è onesto e non vuole illuderla...
> Il contrario non dire, su richiesta, di essere fidanzato...per me è sintomo di malafede nei confronti di Clessy e di strafottenza in quelli della fidanzata!!!!


ok conf, però ci sta pure che magari la nostra clessy si sia fatta dei film che magari non ci sono
cmq tutto sommato io penso che lui non sia abbastanza interessato e quindi glissi


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Cara Clessidra, sei nella condizione di poterlo fare quindi tutte le seghe mentali che ti stai facendo sono solo ipotesi.

Sono d'accordo con Iris, SCOMPARI.

Se vuoi capire davvero quanto la tua presenza è significativa e di" che ".

Fallo ora che sei ancora in tempo..non ti fare congetture, non sperare facendoti i film da sola, abbi coraggio!

Se non prova quello che provi tu, questo comportamento lo indisporebbe ( quelllo delle domande personali) quindi rischieresti ancor peggio.

fatti desiderare Clessidra.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vabbè Bru, non è che deve raccontare i cavolacci loro, ma ci stà più che bene che, alle domande di una palesemente interessata, risponda di avere già una storia...a maggior ragione se la considera solo un'amica o se comunque è onesto e non vuole illuderla...
> Il contrario non dire, su richiesta, di essere fidanzato...per me è sintomo di malafede nei confronti di Clessy e di strafottenza in quelli della fidanzata!!!!


infatti, non è che doveva raccontarmi i cavoli loro...bastva dirmi: sì sono fidanzato. stop. Poi mi ha raccontato anche sue cose personali, insomma abbiamo parlato davvero per infinite ore di tutto, di tantissime cose della nostra vita...quindi perchè non raccontarmi anche della sua situazione sentimentale...tanto più se sono solo un 'amica


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cara Clessidra, sei nella condizione di poterlo fare quindi tutte le seghe mentali che ti stai facendo sono solo ipotesi.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con Iris, SCOMPARI.
> 
> ...


ok, quidni cercare di trovare infinite scuse per non vederlo?questo intendete?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Bravo, direi che a oggi siamo proprio in questa situazione...questo stuzzicarsi, dico nn dico....
> 
> quindi secondo te per tagliare la testa al toro, a questo punto devo espormi io?!?sì ma che dire?!?mi sentirei imbarazzata ad espormi
> 
> ...


Te l'ho scritto nella prima pagina...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok conf, però ci sta pure che magari la nostra clessy si sia fatta dei film che magari non ci sono
> cmq tutto sommato io penso che lui non sia abbastanza interessato e quindi glissi


si, credo che gli piaccia molto questo "gioco" fra loro due...ma non a tal punto da spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata per lei...anche perchè 4 mesi sono tanti e se fosse stato un colpo di testa, l'avrebbe già fatto...
Lei per me, dovrebbe allontanarsi...poi non si sà mai, cosa potrebbe scattare nella mente di lui...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

> Clessidra1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sì, io l'ho contemplata e anzi la davo per scontata, ma gli ho chiesto proprio per questo se era fidanzato, proprio per avvallare questa ipotesi...ma non rispondendo volutamente, * mi ha messo in crisi....*




ha la fidanzata e non intende parlarne.

Clessidra, se sei in crisi ora, scappa.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> infatti, non è che doveva raccontarmi i cavoli loro...bastva dirmi: sì sono fidanzato. stop. Poi mi ha raccontato anche sue cose personali, insomma abbiamo parlato davvero per infinite ore di tutto, di tantissime cose della nostra vita...quindi perchè non raccontarmi anche della sua situazione sentimentale...tanto più se sono solo un 'amica


Concordo. Se glissa sulla sua situazione sentimentale un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> si, credo che gli piaccia molto questo "gioco" fra loro due...ma non a tal punto da spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata per lei...anche perchè 4 mesi sono tanti e se fosse stato un colpo di testa, l'avrebbe già fatto...
> Lei per me, dovrebbe allontanarsi...poi non si sà mai, cosa potrebbe scattare nella mente di lui...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> infatti, non è che doveva raccontarmi i cavoli loro...bastva dirmi: sì sono fidanzato. stop. Poi mi ha raccontato anche sue cose personali, insomma abbiamo parlato davvero per infinite ore di tutto, di tantissime cose della nostra vita...quindi perchè non raccontarmi anche della sua situazione sentimentale...tanto più se sono solo un 'amica


perchè non ne aveva voglia..per tanti motivi....

tu eclissati...cosi misuri quanto sei amica e tutto il resto.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè non ne aveva voglia..per tanti motivi....
> 
> tu eclissati...cosi misuri quanto sei amica e tutto il resto.


sembra una barza...
clessidra eclissati


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Sono quattro mesi che uscite..e non ti dice che è fidanzato. E' sempre libero...Ma questa fidanzata esiste? Magari è un alibi...

ma da te, che vuole?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto nella prima pagina...


scusa mi era sfuggito il secondo intervento...Anche io pensavo di fare così...prima dirgli che so che è fidanzato e che a me non interessa solo come amico e poi sparire...Sparirei anche io dopo aver sentito la sua campana, altrimenti sparire così...sembrerei pazza o cmq poco coerente...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembra una barza...
> clessidra eclissati


))))))))


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che uscite..e non ti dice che è fidanzato. E' sempre libero...Ma questa fidanzata esiste? Magari è un alibi...
> 
> ma da te, che vuole?


essere mandato a cagher


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono quattro mesi che uscite..e non ti dice che è fidanzato. E' sempre libero...Ma questa fidanzata esiste? Magari è un alibi...
> 
> ma da te, che vuole?


Grazie per il riassunto.....Esiste, perchè me lo ha detto un amico comune. La sua "nn risposta" me lo ha confermato. Il mio amico gli ha proposto una cena a quattro con rispettive fidanzate e lui gli ha risposto che è in crisi con lei, ma vuole recuperare il rapporto...e spera di poterla organizzarla a breve. pare che lei gli ha presentato il conto perchè lui l'ha trascurata per lavoro...ma esiste lei...non so bene come siano messi questo sì


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> scusa mi era sfuggito il secondo intervento...Anche io pensavo di fare così...prima dirgli che so che è fidanzato e che a me non interessa solo come amico e poi sparire...Sparirei anche io dopo aver sentito la sua campana, altrimenti sparire così...sembrerei pazza o cmq poco coerente...





ma quale poco coerente...cerca di esserlo Tu con te stessa e non pensare a quelo che pensa lui.

lui fa lo stranito/vago su alcuni temi?

a te piace lui 

lui lo ha capito ma fa il vago

tu scompari.

linear


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> si, credo che gli piaccia molto questo "gioco" fra loro due...ma non a tal punto da spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata per lei...anche perchè 4 mesi sono tanti e se fosse stato un colpo di testa, l'avrebbe già fatto...
> Lei per me, dovrebbe allontanarsi...poi non si sà mai, cosa potrebbe scattare nella mente di lui...


Nella mia storia precedente, il fatto che lui si sia fatto avanti e sia successo quel che è successo, non ha portato comunque a spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata, ma a sposarsi


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> scusa mi era sfuggito il secondo intervento...Anche io pensavo di fare così...prima dirgli che so che è fidanzato e che a me non interessa solo come amico e poi sparire...Sparirei anche io dopo aver sentito la sua campana, altrimenti sparire *così...sembrerei pazza o cmq poco coerente...*


*

*Paranoie che ti fai perchè sei interessata...

Poni il caso che lui fosse per te solo un amico...con il quale esci spesso in questo periodo, però ultimamente conosci un altro che ti piace davvero e cominci a frequentarlo, riprogrammando ovviamente i tuoi impegni e togliendo tempo al tuo amico, per fare spazio al nuovo interesse....
Ti faresti lo stesso problema?
Io no, nn ci penso proprio, se so che devo fare altro...dico semplicemente ai miei amici, _"ragazzi mi dispiace, stasera se organizzate nn ci sono...facciamo un'altra volta"_!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Nella mia storia precedente, il fatto che lui si sia fatto avanti e sia successo quel che è successo, non ha portato comunque a spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata, ma a sposarsi


Ok, ma magari il tuo ex non era di quelli con grossi scrupoli di coscienza, uno per il quale l'egoismo aveva la meglio su tutto....

Quest'altro sarà il classico tipo che tira la corda con la cavolata dell'amicizia, perchè non vuole sbilanciarsi lui....
Come ha detto Emme, _così nn sarebbe colpa sua_!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci son quei rapporti che si basano su uno stuzzicarsi, su un dico non dico, anche equivoco se vuoi...ma che è accettato da entrambi.
> 
> Tu ora vuoi passare su un altro piano, sii chiara con lui e vedrai se vorrà anche lui fare altrettanto e ...smettere di giocare...


Fedy, che ne pensi dell'intervento di Micilidia? quello di sparire ora?!?in fondo penso che abbia capito che a me interessa....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cari amici, come state?!? vi chiedo un consiglio anche se ho già preso una decisione alla luce di quanto il passato mi ha insegnato. Sono ormai quattro mesi che frequento da amica un ragazzo conosciuto ad una cena da amici (età 38). Ottimo feeling, intesa, interessi comuni, voglia di uscire insieme ed ore a parlare, cene, week end...Il ragazzo però non si fa avanti (nemmeno di fronte al mare ed una romantica luna) anche se percepisco il suo interesse...Insomma non si espone nei miei confronti se non per qualche abbraccio o toccata di mano. Indago sulla sua vita da amici comuni e vengo a sapere che in realtà ha già una storia da un paio di anni con una ragazza di dieci anni in meno con cui però è in crisi da qualche mese, così pare...Lui si fa vacanze da solo, esce da solo ed agisce come se fosse single, perchè lei ha un lavoro che cmq pare la tenga parecchio impegnata. Pensavo che prima o poi mi avrebbe fatto accenno alla sua situazione sentimentale o avesse voluto indagare sulla mia. A me interessa molto, ma ho i piedi per terra e comunque non voglio espormi per prima su un mio interesse per lui, che però di fatto c'è.
> Qualche giorno fa però mi sono fatta forza e mentre parlavamo ho colto uno spunto e gli ho chiesto: ma sei fidanzato?! e lui: ma che c'entra adesso questa domanda così diretta?!? ed io: ma nulla: curiosità visto che si parlava di fidanzatine....cambia subito discorso...Passano 5 minuti e gli richiedo: ma nn mi hai risposto ad una domanda... e lui:quale?me ne hai fatte tante, una in più una in meno...e cambia discorso. Alla fine della serata mentre mi riaccompagnava gli ho detto: però nn mi hai ancora risposto ad una domanda....e lui: è caduto il diritto oramai...ma se vuoi ti rispondo...e io: ma no...lasciamo perdere. Pensavo che a quel punto mi rispondesse e invece nulla........
> Io nn capisco: gli costava tanto dirmi: sì sono fidanzato?non riesco a capire se gli interesso...ma razionalmente un’ipotesi potrebbe essere che vuole che mi esponga io per prima, ma non vedo nulla di buono....
> Alla luce del passato, la cosa migliore credo sia non vederlo mai più.
> ...



secondo me non gli piaci abbastanza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi insistere così ...se non ti risponde alla prima hai già avuto la risposta


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie per il riassunto.....Esiste, perchè me lo ha detto un amico comune. La sua "nn risposta" me lo ha confermato. Il mio amico gli ha proposto una cena a quattro con rispettive fidanzate e lui gli ha risposto che è in crisi con lei, ma vuole recuperare il rapporto...e spera di poterla organizzarla a breve. pare che lei gli ha presentato il conto perchè lui l'ha trascurata per lavoro...ma esiste lei...non so bene come siano messi questo sì



ti sta utilizzando come galleggiante di riserva.

4 mesi di frequentazione _amicale_


talmente amicale che non ti dice se ha la ragazza

e non te lo dice perchè sa bene  *di piacere a te *e se te lo dicesse si brucerebbe il galleggiante.

e intanto fa il vago....si sa mai....


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie per il riassunto.....Esiste, perchè me lo ha detto un amico comune. La sua "nn risposta" me lo ha confermato. Il mio amico gli ha proposto una cena a quattro con rispettive fidanzate e lui gli ha risposto che è in crisi con lei, ma vuole recuperare il rapporto...e spera di poterla organizzarla a breve. pare che lei gli ha presentato il conto perchè lui l'ha trascurata per lavoro...ma esiste lei...non so bene come siano messi questo sì


Non va bene nè come amico (perchè non è stato sincero), o comunque in quattro mesi ha omesso una realtà importante, nè come fidanzato, perchè non è libero e neanche interessato. Mi pare abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non va bene nè come amico (perchè non è stato sincero), o comunque in quattro mesi ha omesso una realtà importante, nè come fidanzato, perchè non è libero e neanche interessato. Mi pare abbastanza chiaro.



linear


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

it's grand paracul.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Fedy, che ne pensi dell'intervento di Micilidia? quello di sparire ora?!?in fondo penso che abbia capito che a me interessa....


Si che lo ha capito!!!
Se sei sempre libera e disponibile alle cene e alle uscite di lui....è normale che pensi che tu lo preferisca a tutto il resto....
altrimenti, ammesso e nn concesso che accetti un invito...poi fai passare tempo e altri impegni prima di accettarne un altro!!!!Insomma, non si parla di mezz'ora per un caffè...ma di vere e proprie uscite insieme!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Nella mia storia precedente, il fatto che lui si sia fatto avanti e sia successo quel che è successo, non ha portato comunque a spingerlo a mollare la fidanzata, ma a sposarsi


ah, ma allora ti piacciono proprio così.....impegnati.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sta utilizzando come galleggiante di riserva.
> 
> 4 mesi di frequentazione _amicale_
> 
> ...


 
in parole povere la usa e la tiene di riserva......

una vita da mediano.....


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> it's grand paracul.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> in parole povere la usa e la tiene di riserva......
> 
> una vita da mediano.....



Mirti..convincila tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

*ma non esiste* che un_ amico _non mi dica dopo *4 *mesi se non è fidanzato


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mirti..convincila tu...


 
micio....siamo soleeeeeee! (vasco forever)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

a me certe donne sembrano di un'ingenuità allucinante!!


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me non gli piaci abbastanza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma infatti..se avesse voluto cogliere l'occasione di farsi avanti, l'avrebbe fatto..insistere non ti porterà che a inutili umiliazioni.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

*mirti?*



mirtilla ha detto:


> micio....siamo soleeeeeee! (vasco forever)


in senso esistenziale?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Fedy, che ne pensi dell'intervento di Micilidia? quello di sparire ora?!?in fondo penso che abbia capito che a me interessa....


Penso che se ho imparato nel tempo a conoscerti un minimo, continueresti a farti duemila paranoie su quel che potrebbe essere, ti colpevolizzeresti un bel pò perchè forse, se fossi stata chiara, etc etc...

Quello che ti ha portato alla spirale autodistruttiva col fidanzato/poimaritato non son stati proprio i forse...ma...se...chissà...credevo...pensavo...?

Chiarezza clessy, innanzitutto verso te stessa lo devi pretendere da lui...può solo rafforzarti, ora come ora!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Penso che se ho imparato nel tempo a conoscerti un minimo, continueresti a farti duemila paranoie su quel che potrebbe essere, ti colpevolizzeresti un bel pò perchè forse, se fossi stata chiara, etc etc...
> 
> Quello che ti ha portato alla spirale autodistruttiva col fidanzato/poimaritato non son stati proprio i forse...ma...se...chissà...credevo...pensavo...?
> 
> Chiarezza clessy, innanzitutto verso te stessa lo devi pretendere da lui...può solo rafforzarti, ora come ora!


e dille quello che deve fare freddy!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e dille quello che deve fare freddy!


Il problema è che per Feddy dovrebbe prima parlargli con chiarezza e poi sparire....non credo che lui sia del partito

_Prova e riprova finchè nn lo pigli per sfinimento!!!
_


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Il problema è che per Feddy dovrebbe prima parlargli con chiarezza e poi sparire....non credo che lui sia del partito
> 
> _Prova e riprova finchè nn lo pigli per sfinimento!!!
> _


Ottimo...

andrebbe bene anche cosi...dipende dalla personalità.


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Il problema è che per Feddy dovrebbe prima parlargli con chiarezza e poi sparire....non credo che lui sia del partito
> 
> _Prova e riprova finchè nn lo pigli per sfinimento!!!_


 
Due cazzotti in faccia. e poi ognuno per la sua strada. E' il miglior chiarimento.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

io scomparirei e basta....fa il tenebroso?!!...si fotte...


----------



## Old matilde (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sta utilizzando come galleggiante di riserva.
> 
> 4 mesi di frequentazione _amicale_
> 
> ...





Iris ha detto:


> Non va bene nè come amico (perchè non è stato sincero), o comunque in quattro mesi ha omesso una realtà importante, nè come fidanzato, perchè non è libero e neanche interessato. Mi pare abbastanza chiaro.


Ti tiene da ruota di scorta, foraggiando il tuo interesse che è chiaro.
Chi è interessato si fa avanti eccome! 



Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti..se avesse voluto cogliere l'occasione di farsi avanti, l'avrebbe fatto..*insistere non ti porterà che a inutili umiliazioni*.


*confermo*, ma se ti fa sentire meglio fai come dice Fedy, parla e chiarisci... e ne uscirai a testa alta..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Due cazzotti in faccia. e poi ognuno per la sua strada. E' il miglior chiarimento.








  concordo


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Comunque, io i sentirei offesa...mi frequenti da quattro mesi, e manco allunghi una mano!!! E che sono trasparente!!!
Sarà gay!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Due cazzotti in faccia. e poi ognuno per la sua strada. E' il miglior chiarimento.


leggerti è un piacere


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque, io i sentirei offesa...mi frequenti da quattro mesi, e manco allunghi una mano!!! E che sono trasparente!!!
> Sarà gay!!!


ha detto che le mani gliele tocca ogni tanto


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha detto che le mani gliele tocca ogni tanto


******o!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha detto che le mani gliele tocca ogni tanto



ohhhhhhh

io le avrei già amputate.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ******o!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> leggerti è un piacere


Grazie cara


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

bon..abbiamo deciso..vada a cagher 2


----------



## Old matilde (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha detto che le mani gliele tocca ogni tanto


anche i gay...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

certo che siamo amiche eh


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che siamo amiche eh


e anche questa è fatta!
spietate ma sincere come sempre


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque, io i sentirei offesa...mi frequenti da quattro mesi, e manco allunghi una mano!!! E che sono trasparente!!!
> Sarà gay!!!


magari gli piaci ma ti puzza il fiato


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io scomparirei e basta....fa il tenebroso?!!...si fotte...


quoto...ma quali spiegazioni...io sparirei e chi si è visto si è visto!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> quoto...ma quali spiegazioni...io sparirei e chi si è visto si è visto!!!!


 Magari ha problemi erettili.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Aprile 2009)

x me era Gay come Povia...magari fra un p'o' cambia idea


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e anche questa è fatta!
> spietate ma sincere come sempre


belline noi...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque, io i sentirei offesa...mi frequenti da quattro mesi, e manco allunghi una mano!!! E che sono trasparente!!!
> Sarà gay!!!


 Io dopo 4 settimane mi sarei sentita offesa....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Magari ha problemi erettili.


eccallàà..mancava


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari gli piaci ma ti puzza il fiato





ma sei micidiale tu?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> belline noi...


e anche questa è risolta!!
via verso altre avventure!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Magari ha problemi erettili.


l'idea che non gli piaccia la scartiamo a priori??


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e anche questa è risolta!!
> via verso altre avventure!!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

ma dove le trovano dove?!!!


delle pimpe come noi!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'idea che non gli piaccia la scartiamo a priori??


E che è scemo ad invitarla sempre a cena e preparare secondo i gusti di lei, o uscirci insieme(pur avendo altri amici)....Ma chi glielo fà fare se manco gli piace?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> E che è scemo ad invitarla sempre a cena e preparare secondo i gusti di lei, o uscirci insieme(pur avendo altri amici)....Ma chi glielo fà fare se manco gli piace?!?


ma che ne so...quetti uomini son così imperscrutabili


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2009)

La nostra Clessi è una gran bella ragazza. E' lui il cretino. oppure ha problemi.
Clessi, chi non ti vuoleno ti merita...

Un bacione ed un in bocca al lupo!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah, ma allora ti piacciono proprio così.....impegnati.....


no, impegnati non mi piacciono per nulla...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

*confu*



Confù ha detto:


> E che è scemo ad invitarla sempre a cena e preparare secondo i gusti di lei, o uscirci insieme(pur avendo altri amici)....Ma chi glielo fà fare se manco gli piace?!?


e se la usasse per fare ingelosire quella?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, impegnati non mi piacciono per nulla...


non è che impegnato sia una qualità di una persona, è solo un deterrente a stargli lontano...ma non per questo una persona può nn piacerti...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, impegnati non mi piacciono per nulla...


 nullafacenti si invece?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque, io i sentirei offesa...mi frequenti da quattro mesi, e manco allunghi una mano!!! E che sono trasparente!!!
> Sarà gay!!!


avevo anche pensato a questa ipotesi...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nullafacenti si invece?


fatti avanti..moveti


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fatti avanti..moveti


 se ho 28 anni e 30 di contributi gia regolarmente pagati alle spalle mica e' colpa mia


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sparisci. Almeno gli si smuove un pò di curiosità. Io farei così.
> Se ti cerca bene, se non ti cerca, ancora meglio...non avrai perso tempo.
> Un bacione.


















Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente son per affrontare le questioni di petto...quindi perchè sparire?
> 
> PRIMA gli dico che so che è fidanzato e che visto che inizia a interessarti più che come solo amico, preferisci chiuderla lì....
> 
> A quel punto...o va o sta...ma senza giochini, fraintendimenti o chissàse...mapperò...ecchilosa!...
















un paio di secoli fa sarei stata d'accordo con fedi: levati il dente e chiarisci.
ora mi sembra troppo facile per lui.
molla. sparisci.
fagli sentire la mancanza (le donne mancano o sanno mancare....) e vediamo se ne esce qualcosa... se no voleva solo dire che... non gli piacevi abbastanza....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Penso che se ho imparato nel tempo a conoscerti un minimo, continueresti a farti duemila paranoie su quel che potrebbe essere, ti colpevolizzeresti un bel pò perchè forse, se fossi stata chiara, etc etc...
> 
> Quello che ti ha portato alla spirale autodistruttiva col fidanzato/poimaritato non son stati proprio i forse...ma...se...chissà...credevo...pensavo...?
> 
> Chiarezza clessy, innanzitutto verso te stessa lo devi pretendere da lui...può solo rafforzarti, ora come ora!


Mah, leggendo tutti i vari commenti, penso che razionalmente un intervento di chiarezza non serva a nulla...TUtti i se e i ma di allora mi sono solo serviti a distruggermi, quindi la decisione è presa. Chiudo, non ci uscirò più...In fondo se davvero mi volesse, mi cercherebbe lui con insistenza, o cmq capirà il motivo del mio eclissarmi.....Chiarirmi servirebbe solo ad umiliarmi, solo a questo o al massimo a ottenere da lui, se non è gay e ha problemi erettili, una storia di sesso....Ma a me non interessa. Grazie a tutti e vi farò sapere, ma è probabile che non ci sia nulla, davvero nulla da dire.........

tranne ALTRE FERITE:::::::::::::-(((((((((

Non troverò mai la persona giusta....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Due cazzotti in faccia. e poi ognuno per la sua strada. E' il miglior chiarimento.


Scherzi a parte e tornando in topic.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se lui l'avesse baciata o anche oltre, oggi come lo stareste giudicando? Come un porco, che senza alcuno scrupolo ha circuito la nostra amica, pur essendo fidanzato...sbaglio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Invece sappiamo che finora ci è uscito, l'ha fatta star bene, ha avuto premure per lei (vedi cenette), ha solo accennato qualche contatto e si è fermato...e che ha un rapporto in crisi che non sa se si riassesterà o se naufragherà del tutto....

Non le ha detto che è in quella situazione...ok, ma finora la cosa si è mantenuta su un livello amicale, giusto? E a lei FINO AD OGGI è andato bene mi pare, perchè le ha dato modo di conoscerlo e magari apprezzarlo davvero, PROCEDENDO CON LA CALMA CHE L'USCITA DALL'ALTRA SUA SITUAZIONE RICHIEDEVA...mentre probabilmente se lui fosse stato subito "aggressivo" si sarebbe trovato respinto...
ORA è Clessy che si pone in modo diverso perchè vorrebbe che quel rapporto evolvesse da amicale...ad altro....
E lui, che ancora sta incasinato/risolvendo quanto sopra e che magari prova un vero interesse per lei ma non vuole correre il rischio di perderla dicendole che ha dei casini CON UN'ALTRA, deve OVVIAMENTE mutare IMMEDIATAMENTE atteggiamento perchè LEI l'ha cambiato?

Ripeto, perchè se chiarezza si vuole, anzi, si pretende, non esser chiari e ricorrere a fughe, nascondino e giochetti vari?


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non troverò mai la persona giusta....


ma certo che si!!!
dai, anche tu via per nuove avventure!!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se la usasse per fare ingelosire quella?



Geniale!!!!! non c'è che dire...
quella lo molla perchè lui è poco presente, e lui....invece di riconquistarla facendosi vedere attento e premuroso, gioca la carta:
_Faccio lo strafottente, quello che vuole chiarire ma nel frattempo suscito gelosia uscendo con un'altra_!!!

Riconfermo...ma allora è scemo!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte e tornando in topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedy...è esattamente questa la situazione....Bravissimo!se fosse stato subito aggressivo lo avrei respito, senza esitazione....

Ma ora la tua risposta mi ha rimandato in discussione........uffy che faccio?!?mi espongo e rischio di umiliarmi o mi eclisso?!?!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Geniale!!!!! non c'è che dire...
> quella lo molla perchè lui è poco presente, e lui....invece di riconquistarla facendosi vedere attento e premuroso, gioca la carta:
> _Faccio lo strafottente, quello che vuole chiarire ma nel frattempo suscito gelosia uscendo con un'altra_!!!
> 
> Riconfermo...ma allora è scemo!!!


NO!!!!!!!!!NON E? UN'IPOTESI PLAUSIBILE.

*ESCLUDO*


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *secondo me non gli piaci abbastanza*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verena, esci da questo corpo!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Fedy...è esattamente questa la situazione....Bravissimo!se fosse stato subito aggressivo lo avrei respito, senza esitazione....
> 
> Ma ora la tua risposta mi ha rimandato in discussione........uffy che faccio?!?mi espongo e rischio di umiliarmi o mi eclisso?!?!


Ma scusatemi, di che "umiliazione" stiamo parlando?

Parlar chiaro è umiliarsi?

Dichiarare i propri sentimenti è umiliarsi?

Raga, il tempo delle mele l'è belle che passato e da un pò per tutti quanti no?

Clessy, con 'sto tipo ci stai bene? SIIII!?!?!? 

Allora cerca di vincere le tue paure e non nasconderti dietro a quelle di sbagliare ancora!

Come dico sempre.....non chiedere per paura di un no è già ricevere un no...che potrebbe benissimo esser un sì!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi, di che "umiliazione" stiamo parlando?
> 
> Parlar chiaro è umiliarsi?


bhè, nel caso potrebbe dirle: guarda, scusami ma proprio mi fai schifo.

allora non dico che le si spara, però ci resta male.
e poi, quando è finito il tempo delle mele ??


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> NO!!!!!!!!!NON E? UN'IPOTESI PLAUSIBILE.
> 
> *ESCLUDO*


L'avevo scartata anch'io!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, nel caso potrebbe dirle: guarda, scusami ma proprio mi fai schifo.
> 
> * allora non dico che le si spara, però ci resta male.
> e poi, quando è finito il tempo delle mele ?*?


appunto!!


----------



## Old matilde (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte e tornando in topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto per questo... lei chiarisce cosa? 
con chi non è chiaro non c'è niente da chiarire!
a me sembrano seghe.

lui ha usato una tattica di conquista e lei non ci capisce più niente perchè c'è ambiguità


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Mah, leggendo tutti i vari commenti, penso che razionalmente un intervento di chiarezza non serva a nulla...TUtti i se e i ma di allora mi sono solo serviti a distruggermi, quindi la decisione è presa. Chiudo, non ci uscirò più...In fondo se davvero mi volesse, mi cercherebbe lui con insistenza, o cmq capirà il motivo del mio eclissarmi.....Chiarirmi servirebbe solo ad umiliarmi, solo a questo o al massimo a ottenere da lui, se non è gay e ha problemi erettili, una storia di sesso....Ma a me non interessa. Grazie a tutti e vi farò sapere, ma è probabile che non ci sia nulla, davvero nulla da dire.........
> 
> tranne ALTRE FERITE:::::::::::::-(((((((((
> 
> Non troverò mai la persona giusta....


posto che credo sia l'unica soluzione proponibile (la chiarezza qui è solo un'inutile ulteriore illusione, se non capisse il problema si potrebbe definire solo stupido e non credo tu cerchi uno stupido... si renderà conto che ti neghi per mancanza di chiarezza... e se proprio dovesse insistere nel dire che non comprende basta dire che non ti sembrava più un rapporto chiaro quello fra voi, ma ambiguo, e non ti interessava...) posso dirti, cara clessidra, che incontrerai anche tu la persona giusta! E che le cose non accadono come e quando vorremmo, però accadono... 
Un abbraccio....

PS1 Ha ragione chi dice che se oltre i 35 è single... una ragione ci sarà!
PS2 Due uomini, entrambi impegnati... come mai? Cosa li accomuna? e cosa li differenzia da altri che hai 'scartato'???


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Scusa pupazzetto ma se ti chiedo 4 volte se sei impegnato e tu non mi rispondi  devo scriverti la domanda  con un indelebile sulla fronte o mi stai dando già una risposta non rispondendo????


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Fedy...è esattamente questa la situazione....Bravissimo!*se fosse stato subito aggressivo lo avrei respito, senza esitazione....*
> 
> Ma ora la tua risposta mi ha rimandato in discussione........uffy che faccio?!?mi espongo e rischio di umiliarmi o mi eclisso?!?!


 cosa intendi per aggressivo? un bacio alla seconda uscita?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scusa pupazzetto ma se ti chiedo 4 volte se sei impegnato e tu non mi rispondi  devo scriverti la domanda  con un indelebile sulla fronte o mi stai dando già una risposta non rispondendo????


Fedy è sempre troppo in buona fede!!!!Tu invece sei _"tinta".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


----------



## lale75 (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scusa pupazzetto ma se ti chiedo 4 volte se sei impegnato e tu non mi rispondi devo scriverti la domanda con un indelebile sulla fronte o mi stai dando già una risposta non rispondendo????


 
La risposta è "Sì ma non mi va di parlarne"...e probabilmente tutta questa titubanza è il senso di colpa nei confrotni della sua ragazza: tu gli piaci ma c'ha paura


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Fedy è sempre troppo in buona fede!!!!Tu invece sei _"tinta"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tinta in siciliano?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















no, sono pratica.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cosa intendi per aggressivo? un bacio alla seconda uscita?


che poteva anche starci....francamente se uno, ancora alla terza uscita serale, ravvicinata e in due, non mi bacia...comincio a pormeli dei dubbi!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi, di che "umiliazione" stiamo parlando?
> 
> Parlar chiaro è umiliarsi?
> 
> ...


Sì Fedy a me piace moltissimo, sto benissimo con lui,  ma ho sofferto talmente tanto in passato che ho una tremenda paura di un rifiuto....Mi ferirebbe enormemente..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....e poi in fondo vorrei che lui facesse la parte dell'Uomo che non fa....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ........
In passato sul mio ex avevi avuto ragione, magari ce l'avessi anche adesso.......

Facciamo così: io non lo cercherò in nessun modo, non appena mi chiederà di vederci ancora, sempre che lo faccia, ci uscirò e chiarirò....!


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tinta in siciliano??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh certo...tinta in siciliano= cattivella, perfida...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> che poteva anche starci....francamente se uno, ancora alla terza uscita serale, ravvicinata e in due, non mi bacia...comincio a pormeli dei dubbi!!!!!


beh alla nostra età se si comincia con un bacio si sa dove a breve si finisce...(e per la nuova generazione di ragazzetti forse ancora peggio)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> eh certo...tinta in siciliano= cattivella, perfida...


non sono tinta


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> che poteva anche starci....francamente se uno, ancora alla terza uscita serale, ravvicinata e in due, non mi bacia...comincio a pormeli dei dubbi!!!!!


ma che racchione che siete!!!
se bacia è stronzo, se non bacia è una sega!!!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> che poteva anche starci....francamente se uno, ancora alla terza uscita serale, ravvicinata e in due, non mi bacia...comincio a pormeli dei dubbi!!!!!


 pure io....


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> pure io....


ci siamo dimenticate che ha la fidanzata???


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> beh alla nostra età se si comincia con un bacio si sa dove a breve si finisce...(e per la nuova generazione di ragazzetti forse ancora peggio)





Brugola ha detto:


> ma che racchione che siete!!!
> se bacia è stronzo, se non bacia è una sega!!!


 uff!!!!
Se è impegnato è uno stronzo sia che la baci, sia che non la baci. Perchè ci esce e non è chiaro (è oscuro!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Se è single e dopo un paio di uscite non la bacia o non le fa intendere in modo chiaro che è interessato..... è gay o non è interessato!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci siamo dimenticate che ha la fidanzata???


 leggi prima, racchietta!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uff!!!!
> Se è impegnato è uno stronzo sia che la baci, sia che non la baci. Perchè ci esce e non è chiaro (è oscuro!!
> 
> 
> ...


ma manco per niente!!
io credo nell'amicizia fra uomo e donna.
Lui la vuole solo come amica


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uff!!!!
> Se è impegnato è uno stronzo sia che la baci, sia che non la baci. Perchè ci esce e non è chiaro (è oscuro!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
poraccio...prima gay e poi disinteressato.
siete delle racchie incontentabili.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra, da un paio di tue affermazioni ho notato un distacco verso il sesso e il contatto fisico, un timore...
quando fedi commentava di un suo non baciarti hai detto che se lui fosse stato 'aggressivo' l'avresti allontanato subito. 
mi domando perchè un bacio debba essere aggressivo o perchè una donna adulta non possa sapere 'dove si va a finire' con un bacio imponendo però la propria scelta di non finirci...
mi spiego?
leggo bene?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma manco per niente!!
> io credo nell'amicizia fra uomo e donna.
> Lui la vuole solo come amica








 e le prende la mano?
e non le parla, da amico, della sua donna?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> beh alla nostra età se si comincia con un bacio si sa dove a breve si finisce...(e per la nuova generazione di ragazzetti forse ancora peggio)


Sì, ma il bacio è un gesto spontaneo che scatta quasi subito, quando si è stati bene e c'è attrazione....poi da lì per qualcosa in più, si può sempre tirare la corda!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Sì, ma il bacio è un gesto spontaneo che scatta quasi subito, quando si è stati bene e c'è attrazione....poi da lì per qualcosa in più, si può sempre tirare la corda!!!!












 :rotfl 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   er la qual cosa non chiedete consiglio a me....


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che racchione che siete!!!
> se bacia è stronzo, se non bacia è una sega!!!


è una sega se è single e nn bacia...a lui diamo l'attenuante che nn lo sia, perchè si vocifera di una fidanzata!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> appunto per questo... lei chiarisce cosa?
> con chi non è chiaro non c'è niente da chiarire!
> a me sembrano seghe.
> 
> lui ha usato una tattica di conquista e lei non ci capisce più niente perchè c'è ambiguità


Mati, loro finora son usciti DA AMICI!

Dov'è tutta sta ambiguità?

LEI ora vuole che il rapporto cambi...chiedergli se lo vuole ANCHE LUI e CHIARIRE LA SUA POSIZIONE con la fidanzata è farsi le seghe?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uff!!!!
> Se è impegnato è uno stronzo sia che la baci, sia che non la baci. Perchè ci esce e non è chiaro (*è oscuro*!!
> 
> 
> ...


Il nostro Oscuro sarebbe stato più chiaro nell'esporsi!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Clessidra, da un paio di tue affermazioni ho notato un distacco verso il sesso e il contatto fisico, un timore...
> quando fedi commentava di un suo non baciarti hai detto che se lui fosse stato 'aggressivo' l'avresti allontanato subito.
> mi domando perchè un bacio debba essere aggressivo o perchè una donna adulta non possa sapere 'dove si va a finire' con un bacio imponendo però la propria scelta di non finirci...
> mi spiego?
> leggo bene?


diciamo che il fatto di sapere che era fidanzato mi ha impedito fortemente di cercarlo un contatto fisico, per non cadere in una situazione da cui difficilmente sarei riuscita ad uscire. un bacio per me è molto coinvolgente e non è una cosa da nulla se una persona mi piace. Insomma avrei finito per farmi davvero dei film....Nn so se mi sono spiegata.........preferisco mantenere tutto sull'"amicizia", se è questo che lui vuole...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scusa pupazzetto ma se ti chiedo 4 volte se sei impegnato e tu non mi rispondi devo scriverti la domanda con un indelebile sulla fronte o mi stai dando già una risposta non rispondendo????


Se temo che la mia risposta possa farti allontanare da me e se invece io non lo desiderassi....glisserei in attesa magari di dirti, " c'era un'altra e non te ne ho palrato perchè stavo chiudendo quella storia..."


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mati, loro finora son usciti DA AMICI!
> 
> Dov'è tutta sta ambiguità?
> 
> LEI ora vuole che il rapporto cambi...chiedergli se lo vuole ANCHE LUI e CHIARIRE LA SUA POSIZIONE con la fidanzata è farsi le seghe?


forse ha ragione il racchietto sapete???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




magari è pure un gentiluomo e gli scoccia dirgli che non ce n'è


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> diciamo che il fatto di sapere che era fidanzato mi ha impedito fortemente di cercarlo un contatto fisico, per non cadere in una situazione da cui difficilmente sarei riuscita ad uscire. un bacio per me è molto coinvolgente e non è una cosa da nulla se una persona mi piace. Insomma avrei finito per farmi davvero dei film....Nn so se mi sono spiegata.........preferisco mantenere tutto sull'"amicizia", se è questo che lui vuole...








 avevo capito che sapessi della fidanzata solo da pochi giorni.....
(anche io dopo l'amante mi smuovo solo se trovo un single dall'altra parte, epperò cerco di arrivare a saperlo entro la fine della prima cena... )


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se temo che la mia risposta possa farti allontanare da me e se invece io non lo desiderassi....glisserei in attesa magari di dirti, " c'era un'altra e non te ne ho palrato perchè stavo chiudendo quella storia..."



da noi si dice para......


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e le prende la mano?
> e *non le parla, da amico, della sua donna?*


Ingenuotta di una Grande, ma quello perchè l'è tanto timido e risevato lo fà!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Sì, ma il bacio è un gesto spontaneo che scatta quasi subito, quando si è stati bene e c'è attrazione....poi da lì per qualcosa in più, si può sempre tirare la corda!!!!


mah...si sarebbe esposto troppo senza aver chiarito la sua situazione...nn sarebbe stato fair...e forse non sapeva nemmeno lui come gestirmi


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> avevo capito che sapessi della fidanzata solo da pochi giorni.....
> (anche io dopo l'amante mi smuovo solo se trovo un single dall'altra parte, epperò cerco di arrivare a saperlo entro la fine della prima cena... )


No, da poco ho avuto conferma...prima nemmeno il nostro amico comune ne era sicuro perchè lui non ne parla mai


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> appunto per questo... lei chiarisce cosa?
> con chi non è chiaro non c'è niente da chiarire!
> a me sembrano seghe.
> 
> lui ha usato una tattica di conquista e lei non ci capisce più niente perchè c'è ambiguità


chiarisco il motivo per cui non mi vuole rispondere a una domanda!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posto che credo sia l'unica soluzione proponibile (la chiarezza qui è solo un'inutile ulteriore illusione, se non capisse il problema si potrebbe definire solo stupido e non credo tu cerchi uno stupido... si renderà conto che ti neghi per mancanza di chiarezza... e se proprio dovesse insistere nel dire che non comprende basta dire che non ti sembrava più un rapporto chiaro quello fra voi, ma ambiguo, e non ti interessava...) posso dirti, cara clessidra, che incontrerai anche tu la persona giusta! E che le cose non accadono come e quando vorremmo, però accadono...
> Un abbraccio....
> 
> PS1 Ha ragione chi dice che se oltre i 35 è single... una ragione ci sarà!
> PS2 Due uomini, entrambi impegnati... come mai? Cosa li accomuna? e cosa li differenzia da altri che hai 'scartato'???


semplicemente non ne ho incontrati o meglio: un paio non mi piacevano fisicamente, un altro non voleva legami...nn si sentiva pronto per una storia, dopo essersi lasciato dopo 6 anni


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ho 28 anni e 30 di contributi gia regolarmente pagati alle spalle mica e' colpa mia


alex..non l'ho capita.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scusa pupazzetto ma se ti chiedo 4 volte se sei impegnato e tu non mi rispondi  devo scriverti la domanda  con un indelebile sulla fronte o mi stai dando già una risposta non rispondendo????


devi usare la pagina 777


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se temo che la mia risposta possa farti allontanare da me e se invece io non lo desiderassi....glisserei in attesa magari di dirti, " c'era un'altra e non te ne ho palrato perchè stavo chiudendo quella storia..."





appunto...


meglio una zattera probabile  oggi che perderle entrambe domani.


----------



## Old matilde (14 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> devi usare la pagina 777


o parlare in stampatello...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> o parlare in stampatello...


insomma...sarei una zattera....


----------



## Old matilde (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> insomma...sarei una zattera....


si
diciamo che ti tiene "in caldo"

quoto comunque cornofrancese: "la mancanza di chiarezza nn è mai indice di serietà" nè come amico e peggio ancora come fidanzato.

i "se" e i "ma" non sono mai serviti a costruire niente..


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si
> diciamo che ti tiene "in caldo"
> 
> quoto comunque cornofrancese: *"la mancanza di chiarezza nn è mai indice di serietà" nè come amico e peggio ancora come fidanzato.*
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si
> diciamo che ti tiene "in caldo"
> 
> quoto comunque cornofrancese: "la mancanza di chiarezza nn è mai indice di serietà" nè come amico e peggio ancora come fidanzato.
> ...


 
Sono ancora più confusa....ma la  verità è che sto incassando la amara verità...Avete ragione..........Non è possibile che il finale sia bello per me...Incasserò un'altra delusione........Sicuramente non gli piaccio abbastanza.....e mi ha usata come passatempo....................


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Sono ancora più confusa....ma la  verità è che sto incassando la amara verità...Avete ragione..........Non è possibile che il finale sia bello per me...Incasserò un'altra delusione........Sicuramente non gli piaccio abbastanza.....e mi ha usata come passatempo....................



alt


Clessidra, NON è che tu non piaci  gli *abbastanza*

a parer mio non gli consenti di capirlo come gli piaci e perchè.


la tua disponibilità costante è la tua paura di non piacere abbastanza ed è cio' che ti frega.

Lui sa di averti conquistato , sa che sei li' senza nulla pretendere -manco una risposta circa la sua vita privata- ecchecasso di amicizia è? 

Il fatto di scomparire non è un giochetto come qualcuno lo ha chiamato, perchè potresti anche , se tu avessi il coraggio, e te lho scritto, affrontarlo e dirgli le cose come stanno..ma è evidente che potrebbe cambiar discorso per lo stesso motivo per cui non ti rispondeva alla prima domanda.

Se tu riuscissi a startene per conto tuo, senza cercarlo, metteresti lui nelle condizioni di sforzarsi a capire che cosa vuole...facendo la preziosa?...


*si!!!!*

perchè sei preziosa per te stessa, e ti sei rotta le palle di vivere relazioni dove la chiarezza pare un Dono sceso dall'alto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> E che è scemo ad invitarla sempre a cena e preparare secondo i gusti di lei, o uscirci insieme(pur avendo altri amici)....Ma chi glielo fà fare se manco gli piace?!?





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte e tornando in topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però gli uomini sono diversi da come le donne li immaginano e quindi possono pure rimandare il sesso trovando più gratificazione in altro o ...bisogna seguire le rules e capire che comunque non è uomo interessato abbastanza da avere una relazione duratura.
Certo c'è il rischio che aspettando quella duratura di relazioni non se abbia punto.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però gli uomini sono diversi da come le donne li immaginano e quindi possono pure rimandare il sesso trovando più gratificazione in altro o ...bisogna seguire le rules e capire che comunque non è uomo interessato abbastanza da avere una relazione duratura.
> Certo c'è il rischio che aspettando quella duratura di relazioni non se abbia punto.


Però Persa,
quoto 1000 volte l'intervento di *Micia*...Clessi con la sua disponibilità, non gli stà dando modo di capire se davvero può interessargli più di così!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Però Persa,
> quoto 1000 volte l'intervento di *Micia*...Clessi con la sua disponibilità, non gli stà dando modo di capire se davvero può interessargli più di così!!!!


 Io ponevo domande ...è un comportamento che non so capire.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

confu'grazie, mi fa piacere che anche tu la pensi cosi.


----------



## Old Confù (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> confu'grazie, mi fa piacere che anche tu la pensi cosi.


Sono un pò le cose che dico alle mie amiche, quando vanno in rotta con gli uomini perchè questi ultimi si rilassano in seguito alle loro attenzioni...

Dico sempre di smollarli, perchè tanto, con loro sempre davanti agli occhi,  non sono in grado di percepire l'intensità e la presenza o meno di un interesse!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ponevo domande ...è un comportamento che non so capire.


ecco...

e per capirlo...si mette nella condizione l'altro di vivere la nostra assenza,,e vedi come si capisce ....


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte e tornando in topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti posso assicurare che è molto , ma molto più pericoloso un uomo politicamente corretto ( fino ad un certo punto corretto: non mi dice neanche che è fidanzato), che mi offre deliziose cenette, fa il carino, ma non si espone, facendomi però credere che un giorno ...chissà...rispetto ad uno che mi mette la mano sul culo già dal primo giorno.
Personalmente scarterei sia il primo che il secondo, ma almeno con il secondo non ci perdo tempo.
Sono stata chiara?
Clessy è una donna che ha sofferto, è stata in bilico per anni, ha bisogno di amore, di sincerità, di chiarezza. E uno che in quattro mesi di frequentazione amicale si "dimentica" di rivelare che è fidanzato, anzi glissa sull'argomento, non mi pare affidabile.
Ma questa è la mia opinione. Non mi sento, ripeto, un oracolo cinese.
Ho detto a lei ciò che direi a mia sorella o ad una cara amica, quella che SECONDO ME, è la verità.


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alt
> 
> 
> Clessidra, NON è che tu non piaci  gli *abbastanza*
> ...


un distillato di verità.

Sarà la mia amarezza personale, ma penso anche che ci seghiamo troppo il cervello: troppe giustificazioni per non voler accettare la realta, o per insicurezza o bisogno di amore... non so. Credo che lui faccia le solite manovre per compiacere ma che siano strumentali alla superficialità di sentimenti e interesse che ha. Non sei sbagliata tu, ma lui è cosi: punto. Questo è quello che offre e a te non è sufficente: punto.
Non è sui tuoi sforzi e disponibilità che si basa una relazione intima o amicale, ma sulle aperture di entrambi, sesso o non sesso.

Come vorrei essere così determinata anche per me stessa...


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Sono un pò le cose che dico alle mie amiche, quando vanno in rotta con gli uomini perchè questi ultimi si rilassano in seguito alle loro attenzioni...
> 
> Dico sempre di smollarli, perchè tanto, con loro sempre davanti agli occhi, non sono in grado di percepire l'intensità e la presenza o meno di un interesse!!!


 
E già. Si apprezzano le cose solo dopo averle perdute.
La realtà è questa purtroppo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alt
> 
> 
> Clessidra, NON è che tu non piaci gli *abbastanza*
> ...


Micia e tutte, io credo che solo oggi dopo 4 mesi, dove ci vediamo una volta alla settimana e abbiamo fatto un paio di week end, posso dire di averlo iniziato a conoscere un po' e probabilmente anche lui nei miei confronti. Se uno è fidanzato, ma lo incuriosisci e vuole conoscerti magari cerca di nascondertelo....ma se è corretto non ci prova. Se io non avessi saputo che era fidanzato avrei pensato di nn piacergli o che era gay. E' stato corretto. Ora siamo arrivati al punto che ha tirato un po' troppo la corda....In qualche modo dovevo io sbloccare la situazione, perchè non si poteva andare avanti così. Con la sua non risposta ho avuto percezione che tra noi non c'è solo amicizia, altrimenti sia chiaro: non vedo perchè non avrebbe potuto dirmelo....
Ora credo che un comportamento che potrei tenere è quello sicuramente di essere molto più distaccata (se non fossi stata un po' disponibile non avrei neanche capito se era una persona che mi piace) e freddina....e poi in un'eventuale uscita insieme espormi un pochino sul mio sentire...ma su questo non so, devo pensarci bene perchè non vorrei MAI non tanto avere una risposta negativa, ma fare una figura di M venendo allo scoperto....Ci penso....che stress... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  GRAZIE INTANTO A TUTTE E A TUTTI.............Cmq prima di prossima settimana non avrò novità perchè è via..........


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessy, te lo ripeto...la figura di merda l'ha fatta lui. Tu sei in buona fede.
Non è stato corretto manco per niente. Una persona adulta e fidanzata non trascorre tanto tempo con una giovane donna, omettendo il suo status. Non è normale. Sta approfittando della tua buona fede!!!
Tu ti sei comportata bene, lui no!!!!
E' lui che deve prendere una decisione...perchè è lui che eventualmente tiene il piede in due scarpe.
Tu non ti sei illusa perchè sei cretina, ma perchè lui ha fatto lo stronzo, permettendo che tu ti illudessi. Altrimenti avrebbe chiarito fin dal primo giorno la sua condizione di uomo impegnato.


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Clessy, te lo ripeto...la figura di merda l'ha fatta lui. Tu sei in buona fede.
> Non è stato corretto manco per niente. Una persona adulta e fidanzata non trascorre tanto tempo con una giovane donna, omettendo il suo status. Non è normale. Sta approfittando della tua buona fede!!!
> Tu ti sei comportata bene, lui no!!!!
> E' lui che deve prendere una decisione...perchè è lui che eventualmente tiene il piede in due scarpe.
> Tu non ti sei illusa perchè sei cretina, ma perchè lui ha fatto lo stronzo, permettendo che tu ti illudessi. Altrimenti *avrebbe chiarito fin dal primo giorno la sua condizione di uomo impegnato*.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Clessy, te lo ripeto...la figura di merda l'ha fatta lui. Tu sei in buona fede.
> Non è stato corretto manco per niente. Una persona adulta e fidanzata non trascorre tanto tempo con una giovane donna, omettendo il suo status. Non è normale. Sta approfittando della tua buona fede!!!
> Tu ti sei comportata bene, lui no!!!!
> E' lui che deve prendere una decisione...perchè è lui che eventualmente tiene il piede in due scarpe.
> Tu non ti sei illusa perchè sei cretina, ma perchè lui ha fatto lo stronzo, permettendo che tu ti illudessi. Altrimenti avrebbe chiarito fin dal primo giorno la sua condizione di uomo impegnato.


Illudermi è un verbo forte, nn mi sono illusa...perchè grazie al cielo ero preparata al suo status ed ho indagato in giro....Su di lui, non riesco a capire perchè non mi abbia risposto, non tanto perchè non imi abbia palesato il suo status


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alt
> 
> 
> Clessidra, NON è che tu non piaci gli *abbastanza*
> ...


 VOGLIO LA FACCINA CHE SI SVENA PER QUOTARE COL SANGUE!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Illudermi è un verbo forte, nn mi sono illusa...perchè grazie al cielo ero preparata al suo status ed ho indagato in giro....Su di lui, non riesco a capire perchè non mi abbia risposto, non tanto perchè non imi abbia palesato il suo status


 
Beh...io mi sarei illusa...
Lascialo perdere, dammi retta...se è veramente interessato a te non lo perderai.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

E poi..a trentotto anni, questo bellimbusto ancora sta in giro senza concludere niente..e che aspetta? L?andropausa.
E' ora che gli uomini facciano gli uomini...e che cavolo!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris, ci sono GIA' tutti in andropausa....!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E poi..a trentotto anni, questo bellimbusto ancora sta in giro senza concludere niente..e che aspetta? L?andropausa.
> E' ora che gli uomini facciano gli uomini...e che cavolo!!!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, ci sono GIA' tutti in andropausa....!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Mi stupisce il tuo stupore, Brugoletta. A 38 anni un uomo non riesce in ben quattro mesi di frequentazione con una donna a capire cosa prova?
Non riecse a comunicarle nulla oltre che vaghi messaggi di amicizia?
Boh, sarò strana io...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi stupisce il tuo stupore, Brugoletta. A 38 anni un uomo non riesce in ben quattro mesi di frequentazione con una donna a capire cosa prova?
> Non riecse a comunicarle nulla oltre che vaghi messaggi di amicizia?
> Boh, sarò strana io...


ma no iris, è che io sono convinta che lui abbia capito benissimo cosa prova, e  che la consideri solo una compagnia per le serate lontano dalla ganza.
di conseguenza questo le comunica e non altro


----------



## Old Annoiato (15 Aprile 2009)

vabbè....allora c'è qualcuno che è peggio di me: io dopo 3 mesi e 5 uscite, pranzo e aperitivo, mica cene al chiar di luna, non mi sono ancora fatto avanti, questo con te dopo 5 mesi e una 20ina di uscite ...e poi nel mio caso siamo tutti e due impegnati....
Comunque ho idea che il mio flirt stia facendo la stessa tua cosa : ovvero la preziosa. Infatti  stà riuscendo nel suo intento: inizio a sognarmela di notte....la prox volta che ci vediamo o le salto addosso o non si fa nulla...Comunque continua a fare la preziosa, credo che sia una buona tattica per capire se gli interessi veramente o no.....
Ciao|!


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessy cerca uno libero. Non uno già impegnato.
Questo è il punto, caro il mio annoiato. 
Ma pure gli amanti sono così lenti?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no iris, è che io sono convinta che lui abbia capito benissimo cosa prova, e che la consideri solo una compagnia per le serate lontano dalla ganza.
> di conseguenza questo le comunica e non altro


 
QUESTA SAREBBE L'IPOTESI PIU' TERRIBILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DA URLO:.............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...NON POSSO PENSARCI


----------



## Old Annoiato (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Clessy cerca uno libero. Non uno già impegnato.
> Questo è il punto, caro il mio annoiato.
> Ma pure gli amanti sono così lenti?


Difatti!! peggio ancora!! questo dopo 5 mesi ancora nada...
Mica è cosi facile....5 incontri di 1ora 1 ora 1/2 , vabbe che un po ci conosciamo già, però che ne so se è il tipo che dopo magari un solo bacio si fa i film, oppure cerca una storia visto che magari è in rotta con il fidanzato, dato che ci siamo confidati un po di cose piuttosto personali, piu per sua iniziativa? Magari è vendicativa? 
comunque fare la preziosa funziona .....e parecchio pure visto che me la sogno di notte...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato ha detto:


> Difatti!! peggio ancora!! questo dopo 5 mesi ancora nada...
> Mica è cosi facile....5 incontri di 1ora 1 ora 1/2 , vabbe che un po ci conosciamo già, però che ne so se è il tipo che dopo magari un solo bacio si fa i film, oppure cerca una storia visto che magari è in rotta con il fidanzato, dato che ci siamo confidati un po di cose piuttosto personali, piu per sua iniziativa? Magari è vendicativa?
> comunque fare la preziosa funziona .....e parecchio pure visto che me la sogno di notte...


u signur...


----------



## Old Annoiato (15 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> u signur...


u signur cosa, che mi faccio tutti sti problemi, o che me la sogno ?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato, penso Anna intenda che sei di una dis - educazione (nel senso di ingenuità mista a ignoranza mista a non so cosa) sentimentale che fa paura...! Hai mai provato ad approfondire mai un po' i tuoi sentimenti e le tue azioni di conseguenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

cioa vere! ben tornata


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Annoiato, penso Anna intenda che sei di una dis - educazione (nel senso di ingenuità mista a ignoranza mista a non so cosa) sentimentale che fa paura...! Hai mai provato ad approfondire mai un po' i tuoi sentimenti e le tue azioni di conseguenza?


in più mi chiedo con che criterio sia arrivato alla scelta di sposarsi.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato ha detto:


> u signur cosa, che mi faccio tutti sti problemi, o che me la sogno ?


poche idee ma ben confuse, vedo...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioa vere! ben tornata



ciao carissima! MI SIETE MANCATIIII!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (15 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Ti posso assicurare che è molto , ma molto più pericoloso un uomo politicamente corretto ( fino ad un certo punto corretto: non mi dice neanche che è fidanzato), che mi offre deliziose cenette, fa il carino, ma non si espone, facendomi però credere che un giorno ...chissà...rispetto ad uno che mi mette la mano sul culo già dal primo giorno.*
> Personalmente scarterei sia il primo che il secondo, ma almeno con il secondo non ci perdo tempo.
> Sono stata chiara?
> Clessy è una donna che ha sofferto, è stata in bilico per anni, ha bisogno di amore, di sincerità, di chiarezza. E uno che in quattro mesi di frequentazione amicale si "dimentica" di rivelare che è fidanzato, anzi glissa sull'argomento, non mi pare affidabile.
> ...



Ti quoto col sangue,
Da chi ti dà la pacca sul culo sai cosa aspettarti....dal politicamente corretto NO!!! Magari ti illude con tenerezze e attenzioni e poi... ci ripensa...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*Clessidra, confu' matilde*

fate cio che dico ma non quell che faccio

in amore applicare la determininazione è assai difficile.

ma un punto fermo anzi piu' punti fermi ci sono : questo amico di clessidra è un paraculo.

E mi fa piacere che Annoiato, come uomo, abbia avvalorato quello che diciamo.

Clessi, è il tuo momento. non sei tu che non sei abbastanza.

è lui che si deve fare un lavaggio del cervello.e poi anche io preferisco uno che agisce subito senza tanti giri di parole a uno che ci circumnaviga e intanto prende tempo prendendosi anche il lusso di non rispondere e fare il vago

zero come amico 
zero come possibile amante
perchè poteva dire "esiste una donna ma la relazione è in crisi" cosa ci sarebbe stato di male?
Nulla!

Sarebbe stata la verità.

ma in questo caso evidentemente non avrebbe avuto margini di libertà assoluta, avendo ammesso la presenza di questa donna.

quindi lascia che si lavi le sue intenzioni da solo.

anzi...ora che ci penso...*questo sta aspettando di vedere cosa decide l'altra!
non cosa decide lui....*
e intanto ti offre la cena...cosi potrà sempe dire di essere stato educato.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ti quoto col sangue,
> Da chi ti dà la pacca sul culo sai cosa aspettarti....dal politicamente corretto NO!!! Magari ti illude con tenerezze e attenzioni e poi... ci ripensa...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*eccola qui*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ciao carissima! MI SIETE MANCATIIII!!!!


è tornata...lo schiacciasassi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao Vere! tutto bene?


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fate cio che dico ma non quell che faccio
> 
> in amore applicare la determininazione è assai difficile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ......E mi fa piacere che *Annoiato*, come uomo, abbia avvalorato quello che diciamo.
> 
> ........


Viste le SUE indecisioni, prenderlo a icona dell'universo maschile mi pare decisamente esagerato....anzi, se mai avvalora l'esatto contrario!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Viste le SUE indecisioni, prenderlo a icona dell'universo maschile mi pare decisamente esagerato....anzi, se mai avvalora l'esatto contrario!




non fare il gellosso


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

fedifrago..l'ho citato come es di  homo impegnato che sta facendo il provolo con un' altra..e ci mette del tempo...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fate cio che dico ma non quell che faccio
> 
> in amore applicare la determininazione è assai difficile.
> 
> ...


Beh in effetti questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi da avvallare, sempre nel panel delle ipotesi devastanti e crudeli sul personaggio....

Insomma nulla di buono da sto tipo...Forse l'unico che si è posto il beneficio del dubbio è stato solo Fedy.....Se siete riuscite a convincere anche lui, non solo farò la preziosa, ma inizio a fare la maleducata.

Sono ancora più confusa, ma pensando male non si sbaglia mai.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fate cio che dico ma non quell che faccio
> 
> in amore applicare la determininazione è assai difficile.
> 
> ...


Caspita!!!!!!!!!! più ci penso più mi sento che hai ragione Miciolidia........secondo me questa è la SPIEGAZIONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Caspita!!!!!!!!!! più ci penso più mi sento che hai ragione Miciolidia........secondo me questa è la SPIEGAZIONE!!!!!!!!!


Mo' se non la smetti di trapanarti il cervello e non lo trapani a sto coso educato vedi te che ti faccio....

tesora, a te non toglie nulla, ma lo vuoi capire si o no?
*è chiaro che se non  gli  fossi piaciuta a cena non ti portava*..ma essendo anche  cazzone NOn risponde, ed essere cazzone è una cosa che aggiunge a lui e NON toglie a TE.

a te aggiunge consapevolezza e basta.
ridici su

non prenderlo sul serio

escici se ne hai voglia
ma prendio per il culo, almeno mentalmente!

svuotalo di significati ideali semmai sia già accaduto.
è un ometto indeciso e debole tutto qui..
non è un killer

ridimensionalo e se ci stai bene...escici...pappati..ridici....ma NO illusioni...

tutto con leggerezza , la stessa che usa lui!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

mica ti ha tradito

mica è stato un cafone

mica è stato bugiardo

Ha omesso...

è solo debole...senza carattere forse...insomma..di quello che sia lui a me importa una sega
a me importa come ci stai TU!

TU sei , devi essere la protagonista.
NON lui .

Clessi, ci esci volentieri?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

se la riposta è si..allora vai..ma con la testa sulle spalle, senza aspettare il principe. tutto qui.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

*Guarda che...*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh in effetti questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi da avvallare, sempre nel panel delle ipotesi devastanti e crudeli sul personaggio....
> 
> Insomma nulla di buono da sto tipo...*Forse l'unico che si è posto il beneficio del dubbio è stato solo Fedy.....Se siete riuscite a convincere anche lui*, non solo farò la preziosa, ma inizio a fare la maleducata.
> 
> Sono ancora più confusa, ma pensando male non si sbaglia mai.........


Non mi han affatto convinto...resto per affrontare/risolvere la situazione de visu...senza ma e senza se... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dopo avrai tutte le ragioni per dargli un calcio dove sai...o far pace!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se la riposta è si..allora vai..ma con la testa sulle spalle, senza aspettare il principe. tutto qui.


ma perchè non scrivi tutto sullo stesso intervento?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

ao'..poi magari nasce una storia meravigliosa.....si sa mai..........nella vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè non scrivi tutto sullo stesso intervento?


perchè ci penso a sighiozzi come i cornuti


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi han affatto convinto...resto per affrontare/risolvere la situazione de visu...senza ma e senza se...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bel consiglio..cosi se quel pirla è indeciso lei sta male il doppio.

é lei che deve porsi con un atteggiamento diverso!

e lei che deve scegliere, NON lui...che non è capace.

*e lei sceglie di non prenderlo sul serio.*


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bel consiglio..cosi se quel pirla è indeciso lei sta male il doppio.
> 
> é lei che deve porsi con un atteggiamento diverso!
> 
> ...


Se il suo atteggiamento è netto, chiaro (un "Come sei messo con la tua fidanzata?" non credo lasci via di fughe) e lui continua a tergiversare...si torna all'opzione B, ovvero calcio in quel posto e via verso nuovi orizzonti!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se il suo atteggiamento è netto, chiaro (un "Come sei messo con la tua fidanzata?" non credo lasci via di fughe) e lui continua a tergiversare...si torna all'opzione B, ovvero calcio in quel posto e via verso nuovi orizzonti!




mah...sarà..ma secondo me cosi gli da pure la soddisfazione di chiederglielo ancora...


lo avvalora.


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh in effetti questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi da avvallare, sempre nel panel delle ipotesi devastanti e crudeli sul personaggio....
> 
> Insomma nulla di buono da sto tipo...Forse l'unico che si è posto il beneficio del dubbio è stato solo Fedy.....Se siete riuscite a convincere anche lui, non solo farò la preziosa, ma inizio a fare la maleducata.
> 
> Sono ancora più confusa, ma pensando male non si sbaglia mai.........


non è sempre vero che a pensare male non si sbaglia:
bisogna solo imparare ogni volta a distinguere il sangue dalle rape!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mo' se non la smetti di trapanarti il cervello e non lo trapani a sto coso educato vedi te che ti faccio....
> 
> tesora, a te non toglie nulla, ma lo vuoi capire si o no?
> *è chiaro che se non gli fossi piaciuta a cena non ti portava*..ma essendo anche cazzone NOn risponde, ed essere cazzone è una cosa che aggiunge a lui e NON toglie a TE.
> ...








  Grazie mille, tesorina!!!...certo che di uscirci ho voglia, sto bene con lui, mi diverto un sacco...ma poi mi conosco....se continuo ad uscirci poi mi lascio un po' coinvolgere e comunque sarebbe meglio mi focalizzassi su altri incontri.....senza perdere ancora tempo........visti i tre anni passati dietro a un cretino.......Però adesso mi sento ferita da lui, non so spiegarti..........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mica ti ha tradito
> 
> mica è stato un cafone
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


>


e a me niente??


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi han affatto convinto...resto per affrontare/risolvere la situazione de visu...senza ma e senza se...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì ma ciò presuppone comunque che io mi esponga dicendo ad un presunto furbetto che mi interessa.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e a me niente??








 VALE ANCHE PER FEDY


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> VALE ANCHE PER FEDY


di mezzo bacio non me ne faccio niente!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> VALE ANCHE PER FEDY


Micio: è per il continuarci da uscire senza illusioni facendo finta di nulla, dopo essermela granchè tirata

Fedy: escici e chiarisci....ma come faccio a chiarire?da dove riparto?supponiamo che riformulo la domanda famosa....poi come proseguo?se mi chiede perchè mi interessa?cosa gli rispondo?perchè mi interessi tu?!?che figura..........non ce la farei mai........Magari mi dice: mi spiace ma per me sei solo un'amica.......BRRRRRRRRRR AGGHIACCIANTE!!!!!!!
non ho proprio idea di come potrei fare a chiarire.......


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

io e molte altre siamo per il distacco 
smettere di uscirci 
rispondere una volta su 5
e dargli tempo di pensare a cosa vuole
e se chiede spiegazioni... rispondere chiedendo tu spiegazioni... e ponendo domande 'ma perchè, stiamo insieme?'


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Micio: è per il continuarci da uscire senza illusioni facendo finta di nulla, dopo essermela granchè tirata
> 
> Fedy: escici e chiarisci....ma come faccio a chiarire?da dove riparto?supponiamo che riformulo la domanda famosa....poi come proseguo?se mi chiede perchè mi interessa?cosa gli rispondo?perchè mi interessi tu?!?che figura..........non ce la farei mai........Magari mi dice: mi spiace ma per me sei solo un'amica.......BRRRRRRRRRR AGGHIACCIANTE!!!!!!!
> non ho proprio idea di come potrei fare a chiarire.......


direi che è lui a dover chiarire una domanda a cui non HA VOLUTO RISPONDERE!

.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> di mezzo bacio non me ne faccio niente!!








 ecco questo è solo per te


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> direi che è lui a dover chiarire una domanda a cui non HA VOLUTO RISPONDERE!
> 
> .


beh sì...se mi raffreddo capirà il motivo....è palese il mio interesse per lui, è il suo interesse per me che è il punto di domanda


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io e molte altre siamo per il distacco
> smettere di uscirci
> rispondere una volta su 5
> e dargli tempo di pensare a cosa vuole
> e se chiede spiegazioni... rispondere chiedendo tu spiegazioni... e ponendo domande 'ma perchè, stiamo insieme?'


già perchè stiamo insieme?!?...a me la risposta è chiara....perchè stiamo bene...o almeno io sto bene


----------



## Old matilde (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> beh sì...se mi raffreddo capirà il motivo....è palese il mio interesse per lui, è il suo interesse per me che è il punto di domanda



mi sembra una domanda fondamentale dopo 4 mesi!

se non ha capito quando l'hai fatta significa che ha il QI sottomedia tipo essere unicellulare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Ma perché mai uno dovrebbe uscire con una se non gli interessa?
Per sesso? No, non lo fanno.
Per amicizia? No, non sono chiaramente amici: escono troppo spesso.
Allora?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Micio: è per il continuarci da uscire senza illusioni facendo finta di nulla, dopo essermela granchè tirata
> 
> Fedy: escici e chiarisci....ma come faccio a chiarire?da dove riparto?*supponiamo che riformulo la domanda famosa....poi come proseguo?se mi chiede perchè mi interessa*?cosa gli rispondo?perchè mi interessi tu?!?che figura..........non ce la farei mai........Magari mi dice: mi spiace ma per me sei solo un'amica.......BRRRRRRRRRR AGGHIACCIANTE!!!!!!!
> non ho proprio idea di come potrei fare a chiarire.......


PERCHE' RITIENI CHE TENERTI NASCOSTA/occultare UNA SIMILE COSA SIA UN FALSARE IL SENSO DELLE VOSTRE USCITE, CHE TU CON UNO IMPEGNATO NO GRAZIE MANCO PER UN CAFFE'.



poi aggiungi che se fa una domanda simile è decisamente più coglione di quel che credevi e che con questa domanda ti ha già dato TUTTE le risposte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dopodichè  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Chi credi farebbe più la figuremmmer....?!?!?!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> PERCHE' RITIENI CHE TENERTI NASCOSTA/occultare UNA SIMILE COSA SIA UN FALSARE IL SENSO DELLE VOSTRE USCITE, CHE TU CON UNO IMPEGNATO NO GRAZIE MANCO PER UN CAFFE'.


 scusa, eh, ma lei con uno impegnato CHE NON SI DICHIARA TALE, no, grazie, manco per un caffè!!
E che è, l'esercito delle crocerossine?
Posto che io, dopo la mia batostina, con uno impegnato, nemmeno in foto, però trovo scorretto paragonare un'amicizia, che nasce da basi oneste di rispetto, dicendosi subito dove devono fermarsi le aspettative e cosa si può e deve richiedere alla situazione, con una relazione platonica ma non troppo come quella di clessy!!!
Non è un amico. Se no sarebbe sincero.
Quindi? 
E' un suo fratello adottato da piccolo e non glielo dice perchè non trova le parole?


----------



## Old Confù (15 Aprile 2009)

Io esco con i miei amici impegnati...
Il punto è che io so che sono impeganti, per prima cosa, per seconda sono solo amici e per terza le loro fidanzate sanno che qualche volta si esce assieme!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, eh, ma lei con uno impegnato CHE NON SI DICHIARA TALE, no, grazie, manco per un caffè!!
> E che è, l'esercito delle crocerossine?
> Posto che io, dopo la mia batostina, con uno impegnato, nemmeno in foto, però trovo scorretto paragonare un'amicizia, che nasce da basi oneste di rispetto, dicendosi subito dove devono fermarsi le aspettative e cosa si può e deve richiedere alla situazione, con una relazione platonica ma non troppo come quella di clessy!!!
> Non è un amico. Se no sarebbe sincero.
> ...


Mi sa che non hai letto bene il contesto in cui ho scritto...era la SUA (di clessy) risposta a lui se le chiede perchè le interessa saperlo...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai letto bene il contesto in cui ho scritto...era la SUA (di clessy) risposta a lui se le chiede perchè le interessa saperlo...








































 :21 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ho sempre desiderato usare questa, finalmente!!!)


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> PERCHE' RITIENI CHE TENERTI NASCOSTA/occultare UNA SIMILE COSA SIA UN FALSARE IL SENSO DELLE VOSTRE USCITE, CHE TU CON UNO IMPEGNATO NO GRAZIE MANCO PER UN CAFFE'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  ...in effetti messa giù così non fa una piega....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Io esco con i miei amici impegnati...
> Il punto è che io so che sono impeganti, per prima cosa, per seconda sono solo amici e per terza le loro fidanzate sanno che qualche volta si esce assieme!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Aprile 2009)

*comunque........*

.....mi sbaglierò però secondo me alla fine carissimi è lui che sparirà....!!!!!!! Del resto non sono assolutamente pentita di avergli posto quella domanda più volte, anzi.....dovevo farlo tempo prima.......

che dite?!.....resta in bocca solo l'amaro della delusione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....in fondo mi spiace averlo perso come damo di compagnia.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> .....mi sbaglierò però secondo me alla fine carissimi è lui che sparirà....!!!!!!! Del resto non sono assolutamente pentita di avergli posto quella domanda più volte, anzi.....dovevo farlo tempo prima.......
> 
> che dite?!.....resta in bocca solo l'amaro della delusione...
> 
> ...


Mai farsi coinvolgere se l'altro non lo è ...se ci si riesce...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

*clessi*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> .....mi sbaglierò però secondo me alla fine carissimi è lui che sparirà....!!!!!!! Del resto non sono assolutamente pentita di avergli posto quella domanda più volte, anzi.....dovevo farlo tempo prima.......
> 
> che dite?!.....resta in bocca solo l'amaro della delusione...
> 
> ...










  vuoi per forza credere cosi?

vuoi rafforzare l'idea della sfigata?

okkei....continua...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai farsi coinvolgere se l'altro non lo è ...se ci si riesce...



Persa, ma doveva chiederle di sposarla ?

E ssuuuuuuuuuuuu diamine...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi per forza credere cosi?
> 
> vuoi rafforzare l'idea della sfigata?
> 
> okkei....continua...


no, non voglio credere così...vorrei essere positiva su questa pseudoamicizia, ma ho paura di restare delusa....Dentro di me penso che se proprio non gli fossi interessata non sarebbe uscito con me e mi avrebbe detto palesemente: sono fidanzato........


----------



## Old Confù (16 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, ma doveva chiederle di sposarla ?
> 
> E ssuuuuuuuuuuuu diamine...


Micia, ma perchè?
guarda che la tua idea e quella di Persa nn sono mica in contrasto...

Ha ragione Persa quando dice che bisogna metterlo qualche paletto con chi ci manda dei segnali ambigui, in modo tale da non sbilanciarsi tanto da farsi coinvolgere...
e hai ragione tu, quando dici che Clessi dovrebbe prendere le cose con più leggerezza...
Ma prenderle alla leggera, includerebbe anche il fatto che Clessidra non dovrebbe farsi film...quindi ragionare della serie:

_Sto tipo è carino, ma è anche potenzialmente una perdita di tempo...io fino a prova contraria devo anche andare avanti con la mia vita, quindi non sacrificare tutto il resto perchè lui mi occupa tanto tempo!!!

_Per me lei non è una sfigata, ma è anche vero che staà basando la sua vita sui tempi e gli impegni che lui le propone.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, non voglio credere così...vorrei essere positiva su questa pseudoamicizia, ma ho paura di restare delusa....Dentro di me penso che se proprio non gli fossi interessata non sarebbe uscito con me e mi avrebbe detto palesemente: sono fidanzato........


Delusa, allo stato attuale, mi pare tu lo sia già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non assimilare tutto il pessimismo e la negatività dalle parole delle nostre amiche, prendile come punzecchiature, pizzicotti per farti star ben accorta...non come badilate di terra sotto cui seppellire un rapporto che in ogni caso mi è sembrato ridarti un pò di serenità in questi mesi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Ps. per le amiche ...e adesso....scatenate pure il diluvio su di me!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Micia, ma perchè?
> guarda che la tua idea e quella di Persa nn sono mica in contrasto...
> 
> Ha ragione Persa quando dice che bisogna metterlo qualche paletto con chi ci manda dei segnali ambigui, in modo tale da non sbilanciarsi tanto da farsi coinvolgere...
> ...


Beh nn esageriamo, non sto basando la mia vita sui tempi di nessuno...l'ho fatto in passato per una persona sbagliata e non ho intenzione di farlo mai più con nessuno. Il tipo mi è servito come svago, distrazione, curiosità, mi piace, mi è piaciuto stare con lui, sono certa che potrebbe essere una persona con cui potrei valutare di iniziare una storia, ma mi sono fermata nelle illusioni quando iniziavo a capire che le cose non evolvevano. Ho una corazza che è difficile da rimuovere. sono a riccio. Mi sento delusa dalla sua risposta, ma neanche so come valutarla...Prenderò le cose come vengono, ma visto che non ho intenzione di perdere altro tempo, vi ho chiesto un consiglio per come affrontare una situazione che non voglio si evolva in qualcosa di potenziale sofferenza per me....Tutto qui....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Delusa, allo stato attuale, mi pare tu lo sia già...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì delusa lo sono già...ma anche perplessa... E'  vero un po' di serenità me l'ha ridata in questi mesi....sicuramente mi ha aiutato molto nel distacco col mio ex....beh le badilate di terra le nostre amiche me ne hanno già date parecchie in passato...


----------



## Old Confù (17 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh nn esageriamo, non sto basando la mia vita sui tempi di nessuno...l'ho fatto in passato per una persona sbagliata e non ho intenzione di farlo mai più con nessuno. Il tipo mi è servito come svago, distrazione, curiosità, mi piace, mi è piaciuto stare con lui, sono certa che potrebbe essere una persona con cui potrei valutare di iniziare una storia, ma mi sono fermata nelle illusioni quando iniziavo a capire che le cose non evolvevano. Ho una corazza che è difficile da rimuovere. sono a riccio. Mi sento delusa dalla sua risposta, ma neanche so come valutarla...Prenderò le cose come vengono, ma visto che non ho intenzione di perdere altro tempo, vi ho chiesto un consiglio per come affrontare una situazione che non voglio si evolva in qualcosa di potenziale sofferenza per me....Tutto qui....


Con basare la vita, intendevo solo uscire frequentemente con un'unica persona. Dai l'idea(e non solo a me) di essere un pò un surrogato di fidanzata per lui...per cui è normale che 5 sere su 7, ad esempio, lui ti proponga: cinema, cenette, aperitivi, e caffè vari...che magari tu accetti quasi sempre, proprio perchè,uscire con lui, ti fà stare bene!!!
Questa già per me, è una frequentazione troppo assidua per due amici, indi per cu dà l'idea di troppa disponibilità da parte tua!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (17 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Con basare la vita, intendevo solo uscire frequentemente con un'unica persona. Dai l'idea(e non solo a me) di essere un pò un surrogato di fidanzata per lui...per cui è normale che 5 sere su 7, ad esempio, lui ti proponga: cinema, cenette, aperitivi, e caffè vari...che magari tu accetti quasi sempre, proprio perchè,uscire con lui, ti fà stare bene!!!
> Questa già per me, è una frequentazione troppo assidua per due amici, indi per cu dà l'idea di troppa disponibilità da parte tua!!!!


No, no...nn è proprio così....ci vediamo 1-2 volte a settimana....di cui 1 nel week end...per me è già troppo! e io esco sempre con altri amici le altre sere....sono sempre in giro, non sto mai a casa se no mi angoscio...
cmq nn credo che questa frequentazione andrà avanti....


----------



## Old Confù (17 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, no...nn è proprio così....ci vediamo 1-2 volte a settimana....di cui 1 nel week end...per me è già troppo! e io esco sempre con altri amici le altre sere....sono sempre in giro, non sto mai a casa se no mi angoscio...
> cmq nn credo che questa frequentazione andrà avanti....


Allora mi scuso, avevo come l'impressione che queste uscite fossero più ravvicinate...in ogni caso, mi sembra un'ottima cosa che lui sappia delle tue serate con altra gente, per me fai bene ad allontanarti un pò, a sostituire qualche serata con lui in altro modo...prova a vedere come si regola nel momento in cui si vede tolto le attenzioni!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, no...nn è proprio così....ci vediamo 1-2 volte a settimana....di cui 1 nel week end...per me è già troppo! e io esco sempre con altri amici le altre sere....sono sempre in giro, non sto mai a casa se no mi angoscio...
> cmq nn credo che questa frequentazione andrà avanti....


Per me resta una frequentazione troppo assidua per essere solo amicale.
Credo davvero che lui sia corretto o non voglia incasinarsi in attesa di vedere come evolve con la fidanzata storica.
Si mette un po' alla prva e un po' si gratifica e fa un po' di palestra di seduzione.
Potrebbe evolversi in modo positivo solo, come dice Micio (e le rules), facendo sentire la tua assenza. 
Credo che tu finora abbia preso il meglio da questo rapporto e che ora ti sia resa conto di avvicinarti al crinale al di là del quale si precipita nell'innamoramento e nelle aspettative ed è per questo che hai scritto...
Ti conviene lasciare a lui il compito di scoprirsi e se non lo fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... via verso una nuova avventura...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me resta una frequentazione troppo assidua per essere solo amicale.
> Credo davvero che lui sia corretto o non voglia incasinarsi in attesa di vedere come evolve con la fidanzata storica.
> Si mette un po' alla prva e un po' si gratifica e fa un po' di palestra di seduzione.
> Potrebbe evolversi in modo positivo solo, come dice Micio (e le rules), facendo sentire la tua assenza.
> ...


 E' proprio così....caspita!....cmq ora è da 1 settimana che nn lo sento....sparito! e a questo punto nn so che pensare........


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> E' proprio così....caspita!....cmq ora è da 1 settimana che nn lo sento....sparito! e a questo punto nn so che pensare........


E' l'effetto shock da domanda inattesa...resisti ancora qualche giorno (era via giusto?)...e avrai tutte le tue risposte...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' l'effetto shock da domanda inattesa...resisti ancora qualche giorno (era via giusto?)...e avrai tutte le tue risposte...


può essere... beh sì è stato via nel week end....oggi è tornato.....però  un sms o un'email me la aspettavo.......!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> può essere... beh sì è stato via nel week end....oggi è tornato.....però un sms o un'email me la aspettavo.......!


ha da passà 'a nuttata...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ha da passà 'a nuttata...














ti tengo update....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Ma Clessy perché ti aspetti qualcosa da chi si è già defilato in tutti i modi?

No, ma dico, scusa, senza offesa, ma sei masochista?!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Clessy perché ti aspetti qualcosa da chi si è già defilato in tutti i modi?
> 
> No, ma dico, scusa, senza offesa, ma sei masochista?!


certo.  peggio di così.......non mi aspetto nulla..........davvero nulla da nessuno...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Aprile 2009)

Purtroppo nn c'è un vaccino alle fregature, non è che se ti feriscono questo fà in modo che nn si ripeta più...

ritengo che la forza dobbiamo darcela da soli...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Clessy perché ti aspetti qualcosa da chi si è già defilato in tutti i modi?
> 
> No, ma dico, scusa, senza offesa, ma sei masochista?!


Più che aspettative si tratta di risposte...che in mancanza di comunicazioni nel volgere di una giornata arrivano da sole no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A volte basta aspettare poche ore...prima di assumere atteggiamenti di cui poi magari ci si deve pentire...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che aspettative si tratta di risposte...che in mancanza di comunicazioni nel volgere di una giornata arrivano da sole no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque concordo con te, si sarà messo paura/infastidito per le sue domande!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Comunque concordo con te, si sarà messo paura/infastidito per le sue domande!!!!


Infastidito?!?mah...manco gli avessi chiesto chissà che...in fondo la domanda era legittimissima...Nn vedo motivo ad offendersi....e a non rispondere.......

Forse imbarazzato o scoperto.......


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (20 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Purtroppo nn c'è un vaccino alle fregature, non è che se ti feriscono questo fà in modo che nn si ripeta più...
> 
> ritengo che la forza dobbiamo darcela da soli...


diciamo che si fanno le domande giuste e poi se del caso si va via prima che inizi il patatrac sentimentale


----------



## Old Confù (21 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Infastidito?!?mah...manco gli avessi chiesto chissà che...in fondo la domanda era legittimissima...Nn vedo motivo ad offendersi....e a non rispondere.......
> 
> Forse imbarazzato o scoperto.......


Certo che la domanda era legittima, ma quasi mai loro rispondono con timido imbarazzo per l'essere stati scoperti...
La reazione che gli è più congeniale, parlo ovviamente in base alla mia esperienza, è il fastidio...
Fastidio come se ci fossimo fatte pesanti (perchè troppo interessate) a voler necessariamente sapere qualcosa della loro vita!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (22 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che aspettative si tratta di risposte...che in mancanza di comunicazioni nel volgere di una giornata arrivano da sole no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' più di una settimana che non ho sue notizie...che faccio?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 continuo su questa strada e mi continuo anche io ad eclissare?!?oppure gli mando una email di saluto?!?!


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> E' più di una settimana che non ho sue notizie...che faccio?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eclisse totale: quoto verena nel post più sù


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> E' più di una settimana che non ho sue notizie...che faccio?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 noooooooooooooooo
continua sulla tua strada.
sta aspettando che 'ti passi' ma non lo ammetterà mai.
Vai serena e quando chiamerà (stanne certa, chiamerà!) sii dolce e carina e carinamente... vai dritta per la tua strada (che hai scelto, parlare o tacere e sparire?)


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> E' più di una settimana che non ho sue notizie...che faccio?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se in precedenza non vi erano stati periodi di così prolungato silenzio, direi che è già una chiara presa di posizione: hai fatto domande che lui non desiderava gli venissero poste perchè rispondere avrebbe significato non poter continuare a far finta di nulla senza sbilanciarsi.

Non ci sta facendo una gran figura e si sta etichettando da solo.

Se chiama, cercherei di essere molto fredda e distaccata, rifiutando eventuali inviti...se vorrà e se un vero interesse c'era, si sbatterà lui per darti spiegazioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Diversamente hai perso ben poco...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (22 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se in precedenza non vi erano stati periodi di così prolungato silenzio, direi che è già una chiara presa di posizione: hai fatto domande che lui non desiderava gli venissero poste perchè rispondere avrebbe significato non poter continuare a far finta di nulla senza sbilanciarsi.
> 
> Non ci sta facendo una gran figura e si sta etichettando da solo.
> 
> ...


In realtà no, non ci sono stati mai periodi così prolungati, anzi tempo fa fece un viaggio di una settimana all'estero e cmq mi scrisse un messaggio su come se la stava passando........

Beh certo mi è caduto parecchio, ma non capisco...non era meglio dire chiaramente che era fidanzato tranquillamente e raccontarsi...?!? Ci faceva meno figura, avrebbe potuto sempre far intendere tra le righe che la colpa era mia che avevo frainteso visto che cmq nulla di altro è successo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie cmq ci riaggiorniamo amici........


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> In realtà no, non ci sono stati mai periodi così prolungati, anzi tempo fa fece un viaggio di una settimana all'estero e cmq mi scrisse un messaggio su come se la stava passando........
> 
> Beh certo mi è caduto parecchio, ma non capisco...non era meglio dire chiaramente che era fidanzato tranquillamente e raccontarsi...?!? Ci faceva meno figura, avrebbe potuto sempre far intendere tra le righe che la colpa era mia che avevo frainteso visto che cmq nulla di altro è successo....
> 
> ...


no , perchè così rimanendo sul vago potrà tranquillamente ricomparire a breve confidando nel fatto che sarai felice di rivederlo


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cari amici, come state?!? vi chiedo un consiglio anche se ho già preso una decisione alla luce di quanto il passato mi ha insegnato. Sono ormai quattro mesi che frequento da amica un ragazzo conosciuto ad una cena da amici (età 38). Ottimo feeling, intesa, interessi comuni, voglia di uscire insieme ed ore a parlare, cene, week end...*Il ragazzo però non si fa avanti (nemmeno di fronte al mare ed una romantica luna) anche se percepisco il suo interesse...Insomma non si espone nei miei confronti se non per qualche abbraccio o toccata di mano*. Indago sulla sua vita da amici comuni e vengo a sapere che in realtà ha già una storia da un paio di anni con una ragazza di dieci anni in meno con cui però è in crisi da qualche mese, così pare...Lui si fa vacanze da solo, esce da solo ed agisce come se fosse single, perchè lei ha un lavoro che cmq pare la tenga parecchio impegnata. Pensavo che prima o poi mi avrebbe fatto accenno alla sua situazione sentimentale o avesse voluto indagare sulla mia. A me interessa molto, ma ho i piedi per terra e comunque non voglio espormi per prima su un mio interesse per lui, che però di fatto c'è.
> Qualche giorno fa però mi sono fatta forza e mentre parlavamo ho colto uno spunto e gli ho chiesto: ma sei fidanzato?! e lui: ma che c'entra adesso questa domanda così diretta?!? ed io: ma nulla: curiosità visto che si parlava di fidanzatine....cambia subito discorso...Passano 5 minuti e gli richiedo: ma nn mi hai risposto ad una domanda... e lui:quale?me ne hai fatte tante, una in più una in meno...e cambia discorso. Alla fine della serata mentre mi riaccompagnava gli ho detto: però nn mi hai ancora risposto ad una domanda....e lui: *è caduto il diritto oramai...ma se vuoi ti rispondo*...*e io: ma no...lasciamo perdere*. Pensavo che a quel punto mi rispondesse e invece nulla........
> Io nn capisco: gli costava tanto dirmi: sì sono fidanzato?non riesco a capire se gli interesso...ma razionalmente un’ipotesi potrebbe essere che vuole che mi esponga io per prima, ma non vedo nulla di buono....
> Alla luce del passato, la cosa migliore credo sia non vederlo mai più.
> ...


Ciao Clessy!
Dopo tanto tempo sono contenta di rileggerti!

Non ho letto tutto il resto (pardon, mi manca il tempo) ma io, fossi stata in te, l'avrei lasciato rispondere per non restare nel dubbio. 
Non ho capito se uscite in compagnia con altri o se vi vedete da soli.
Credo comunque che lui si sia accorto del tuo interesse nei suoi confronti e che magari la cosa lo lusinghi anche ma il dato essenziale è che lui non si è esposto con te nè ha ritenuto di informarti circa qualcosa che in genere non dovrebbe essere top secret.
Ad ogni modo, tutta questa reticenza mi sembra lo possa far considerare come "indisponibile".


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se in precedenza non vi erano stati periodi di così prolungato silenzio, direi che è già una chiara presa di posizione: hai fatto domande che lui non desiderava gli venissero poste perchè rispondere avrebbe significato non poter continuare a far finta di nulla senza sbilanciarsi.
> 
> Non ci sta facendo una gran figura e si sta etichettando da solo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (23 Aprile 2009)

Allora....per il week end i miei amici hanno organizzato una delle solite cene dove l'ho conosciuto...e di solito lui nn rispondeva mai alle email indirizzate a tutti, ma rispondeva solo all'organizzatore e poi mi chiedeva se ci andavo....ora io ho detto che andavo solo all'organizzatore e lui ha risposto a tutti dicendo che ci sarà.......
che faccio?!?vado?!?.........ufffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (23 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao Clessy!
> Dopo tanto tempo sono contenta di rileggerti!
> 
> Non ho letto tutto il resto (pardon, mi manca il tempo) ma io, fossi stata in te, l'avrei lasciato rispondere per non restare nel dubbio.
> ...


 Ciao carissima, e  tu come stai?'uscite?diciamo che un po' di volte con altri, ma la maggior parte poi sempre soli....
Mah,mi sa che hai ragiono con questa scopa....da eliminare.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Allora....per il week end i miei amici hanno organizzato una delle solite cene dove l'ho conosciuto...e di solito lui nn rispondeva mai alle email indirizzate a tutti, ma rispondeva solo all'organizzatore e poi mi chiedeva se ci andavo....ora io ho detto che andavo solo all'organizzatore e lui ha risposto a tutti dicendo che ci sarà.......
> che faccio?!?vado?!?.........ufffffffffffffffffffff


Certo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non vedo perché privarti di una serata piacevole con amici.
Se lui vorrà chiarire ne avrà l'occasione.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Allora....per il week end i miei amici hanno organizzato una delle solite cene dove l'ho conosciuto...e di solito lui nn rispondeva mai alle email indirizzate a tutti, ma rispondeva solo all'organizzatore e poi mi chiedeva se ci andavo....ora io ho detto che andavo solo all'organizzatore e lui ha risposto a tutti dicendo che ci sarà.......
> che faccio?!?vado?!?.........ufffffffffffffffffffff


 secondo me sì, vacci, ma fossi in te lo tratterei come un semplice amico 'ciao come va da quanto!!' sorridente e indifferente! Sarà lui a chiarire se vorrà... se non lo farà avrai le tue risposte....


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

Non credo alle cose storte che si raddrizzano...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non credo alle cose storte che si raddrizzano...


neanche io...ma qui non c'è in ballo nemmeno qualcosa.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me sì, vacci, ma fossi in te lo tratterei come un semplice amico 'ciao come va da quanto!!' sorridente e indifferente! Sarà lui a chiarire se vorrà... se non lo farà avrai le tue risposte....


sì, anche se vederlo mi darà unpo' fastidio.........e nn so nasconderlo........


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì, anche se vederlo mi darà unpo' fastidio.........e nn so nasconderlo........


Se dovesse far uscite del tipo: "Mi sembri strana...c'è qualcosa che non va?"... stampati in faccia il tuo più bel sorriso...avvicinati....e poi dagli una craniata dritto sul setto nasale...quando a terra si sarà ripreso digli pure, sempre sorridendo: "No...tutto ok...ora!"


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

VIOLENTO!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> VIOLENTO!!!!


Naaa.....ma quando ce vò...ce vò! 

Io non lo farei mai, ma in questo caso lo farebbe una donna ad un uomo, che in genere è meglio piazzato di una lei...quindi possiamo parlare di...legittima difesa!


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì, anche se vederlo mi darà unpo' fastidio.........e nn so nasconderlo........


Tu cerca di star vicino e parlare con altri amici per tutta la sera.. tra l'altro è pure probabile che sia lui ad evitarti, infatti:




Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Allora....per il week end i miei amici hanno organizzato una delle solite cene dove l'ho conosciuto...e di solito lui nn rispondeva mai alle email indirizzate a tutti, ma rispondeva solo all'organizzatore e poi mi chiedeva se ci andavo....ora io ho detto che andavo solo all'organizzatore e *lui ha risposto a tutti* dicendo che ci sarà.......
> che faccio?!?vado?!?.........ufffffffffffffffffffff


ha già cambiato "stile" comunicativo per e-mail


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se dovesse far uscite del tipo: "Mi sembri strana...c'è qualcosa che non va?"... stampati in faccia il tuo più bel sorriso...avvicinati....e poi dagli una craniata dritto sul setto nasale...quando a terra si sarà ripreso digli pure, sempre sorridendo: "No...tutto ok...ora!"


ehilà...da film proprio


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Tu cerca di star vicino e parlare con altri amici per tutta la sera.. tra l'altro è pure probabile che sia lui ad evitarti, infatti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Aprile 2009)

*allora vi racconto...*

ci siamo visti con amici, ci siamo salutati e poi io parlavo con altri...lui si vedeva che era imbarazzato e anche io...poi è venuto a parlarmi e ha fatto in modo di sedersi vicino a me...insomma abbiamo parlato tutta la cena....lui era normalissimo e io gli tiravo un po' di battutine...ad un certo punto mi ha detto: beh ma non è mica una vita che non ci vediamo, ma che dici?sei davvero antipatica...Insomma, ad un certo punto, ho detto scherzando e prendendo spunto da un'altra cosa: _eh ma sai, si sa che io ogni tanto parlo troppo e magari faccio anche domande inopportune che nn piacciono_....Lui ride e capisce...e aggiunge: _nessuna domanda inopportuna, non volevo non risponderti, non hai capito nulla....di quella voglio parlartene con calma una di queste sere....._Mah...poi quando siamo andati via per salutarci  mi preso la mano stringendomela moltissimo e mi ha mandato 2-3 messaggi nel post-serata di commenti vari, ma nulla di che......
Boh io sono ancora più confusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , però devo dire che ieri sera ho sentito un feeling fortissimo....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' che ormai ho le radici a terra,al posto dei piedi......


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ci siamo visti con amici, ci siamo salutati e poi io parlavo con altri...lui si vedeva che era imbarazzato e anche io...poi è venuto a parlarmi e ha fatto in modo di sedersi vicino a me...insomma abbiamo parlato tutta la cena....lui era normalissimo e io gli tiravo un po' di battutine...ad un certo punto mi ha detto: beh ma non è mica una vita che non ci vediamo, ma che dici?sei davvero antipatica...Insomma, ad un certo punto, ho detto scherzando e prendendo spunto da un'altra cosa: _eh ma sai, si sa che io ogni tanto parlo troppo e magari faccio anche domande inopportune che nn piacciono_....Lui ride e capisce...e aggiunge: _nessuna domanda inopportuna, non volevo non risponderti, non hai capito nulla....di quella voglio parlartene con calma una di queste sere....._Mah...poi quando siamo andati via per salutarci  mi preso la mano stringendomela moltissimo e mi ha mandato 2-3 messaggi nel post-serata di commenti vari, ma nulla di che......
> Boh io sono ancora più confusa
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi sembra che puoi solo aspettare, senza farti troppe illusioni, di vedere lui in che termini te ne parla...
In teoria nn avresti dovuto fare nessun riferimento, così da lasciarlo macerare nel suo brodo, e chiedersi  se volessi, tu, riprendere l'amicizia o meno...
Ma del resto, si sa come siamo noi donne e credo che la voglia di sapere in che situazione lui sia, è più forte di tutto il resto!!!!
Quanto a lui, ha solo aspettato l'incontro casuale...senza cercarti prima, nella speranza che ti fosse passata!!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2009)

P.S. 
Come ti aspettavi di trovarlo?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ci siamo visti con amici, ci siamo salutati e poi io parlavo con altri...lui si vedeva che era imbarazzato e anche io...poi è venuto a parlarmi e ha fatto in modo di sedersi vicino a me...*insomma abbiamo parlato tutta la cena.*...
> :




Era già tutto sbagliato qui.

Comprati LE RULES in italiano, ti prego, fallo per me.

Una persona che ti maltratta tu la ricambi con TUTTA LA TUA ATTENZIONE?!

Ma per carità!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> *Ma del resto, si sa come siamo noi donne e credo che la voglia di sapere in che situazione lui sia, è più forte di tutto il resto!!!!*
> Quanto a lui, ha solo aspettato l'incontro casuale...senza cercarti prima, nella speranza che ti fosse passata!!!




Non so, sarà l'età, le amare esperienze della vita, ma io non ho mica piu' tanta voglia di sapere COSA gli altri pensano, vogliono o fanno!

Sono i fatti che dicono già tutto!!!


----------



## Old megliosola (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, sarà l'età, le amare esperienze della vita, ma io non ho mica piu' tanta voglia di sapere COSA gli altri pensano, vogliono o fanno!
> 
> Sono i fatti che dicono già tutto!!!


non posso far altro che quotarti

e ad uno come quello descritto dal Clessidra un bel vaffa gli starebbe pure bene


----------



## Old Confù (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, sarà l'età, le amare esperienze della vita, ma io non ho mica piu' tanta voglia di sapere COSA gli altri pensano, vogliono o fanno!
> 
> Sono i fatti che dicono già tutto!!!


Vere, tutto l'atteggiamento adottato da Clessi era rivolto a capire cosa lui pensasse...Il modo in cui lui si è rivolto a lei e la confusione finale nella quale ancora, Clessidra stessa versa...
Voleva saperelo eccome, il perchè lui nn si fosse fatto sentire, insomma, anzichè allontanarla, il silenzio in cui lui l'ha tenuta ha acuito l'interesse di lei!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vere, tutto l'atteggiamento adottato da Clessi era rivolto a capire cosa lui pensasse...Il modo in cui lui si è rivolto a lei e la confusione finale nella quale ancora, Clessidra stessa versa...
> Voleva saperelo eccome, il perchè lui nn si fosse fatto sentire, insomma, anzichè allontanarla, il silenzio in cui lui l'ha tenuta ha acuito l'interesse di lei!!!


E siaMo ancora e sempre al "in amor vince chi fugge!"


----------



## Old Confù (26 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E siaMo ancora e sempre al "in amor vince chi fugge!"


Si, perchè ha fatto passare tanto di quel tempo, da far sbollire a lei il disappunto per le mancate risposte...

Io avrei trovato molto fastidioso lui che mi dice: _Ma perchè fai così?!? non hai  capito niente...di quella ne parleremo meglio etc..._(suonava più o meno così)...è davvero presuntuoso come atteggiamento e denota tutta la sicurezza di lui!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

Ma ragazze...sul serio.....ma svegliarsi un po' no? E si che di palestra ne abbiamo fatta tutti...!


----------



## Old Confù (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma ragazze...sul serio.....ma svegliarsi un po' no? E si che di palestra ne abbiamo fatta tutti...!


Io sono d'accordo con te, bisognerebbe accettare questo genere di insicurezze come punti negativi e nn modificabili e tagliare ogni rapporto...

Ma penso che al momento Clessy nn sia in grado di farlo...nn è un circolo ancora chiuso il suo...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

cosa deve ancora dare di sé prima di imparare, la milza?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> P.S.
> Come ti aspettavi di trovarlo?


non so...credo come sempre...invece era molto più "aperto"....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era già tutto sbagliato qui.
> 
> Comprati LE RULES in italiano, ti prego, fallo per me.
> 
> ...


 
scusa Verena, ma non mi pare proprio che mi abbia maltrattato...Va bene tutto però non ci siamo neanche "fatti"...In fondo c'è solo uno stare bene insieme e credo che lui sia semplicemente un uomo a cui piaccio ma che purtroppo per me ha una storia con un'altra. Punto.
Sono io che devo restare coi piedi a terra, non facendomi illusioni e ti assicuro che mi piace molto ma non sono presa....e non vorrei mai che succedesse nulla, nemmeno un bacio se non ci fosse una situazione chiara e cristallina...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cosa deve ancora dare di sé prima di imparare, la milza?


Scusa Verena ma mi hai proprio preso come una stupida?!?...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era già tutto sbagliato qui.
> 
> Comprati LE RULES in italiano, ti prego, fallo per me.
> 
> ...


Mah!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

Clessi, non t'arrabbiare.

Io sono dura, ma a fin di bene.

Ricorda cosa hai passato, e quanto hai sofferto.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Vere, tutto l'atteggiamento adottato da Clessi era rivolto a capire cosa lui pensasse...Il modo in cui lui si è rivolto a lei e la confusione finale nella quale ancora, Clessidra stessa versa...
> Voleva saperelo eccome, il perchè lui nn si fosse fatto sentire, insomma, anzichè allontanarla, il silenzio in cui lui l'ha tenuta ha acuito l'interesse di lei!!!


beh diciamo che mi ha confermato che da parte sua il silenzio c'è stato perchè gli piaccio e gli piaceva la "situazione"...punto. Mi state facendo venire un'angoscia....alla fine non è che mi sono innamorata...mi piace molto. Punto.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessi, non t'arrabbiare.
> 
> Io sono dura, ma a fin di bene.
> 
> Ricorda cosa hai passato, e quanto hai sofferto.


Sì ma questa situazione non ha neanche minimamente un minimo di somiglianza a quella precedente...sia per il mio sentire, sia per l'atteggiamento del tipo...Volendo avrebbe potuto benissimo fottermi alla grande ma non lo ha fatto, mi ha sempre tenuta a mio posto....gli sarà piaciuta la situazione ma non mi sembra dobbiamo condannarlo...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2009)

Perché pensi che solo il Sesso sia strumento di...fottimento?


----------



## Old Confù (26 Aprile 2009)

Che noi mettiamo angoscia...si, credo sia vero...a differenza delle amiche, puntiamo il faretto sulle cose che una persona cerca di ignorare...

Io capisco il discorso sullo stare bene e sul non essere innamorate, però è vero che se nn ti stà sfruttando sessualmente, lo stà facendo dal punto di vista emotivo...perchè per lui era un gioco nn farsi sentire, tu invece ti chiedevi perchè e per come...e nel momento stesso in cui ti chiedi il perchè di determinate cose ecco già, per me, significa che t prendono troppo!!!
Credo che volesse dire questo Vere con comprati le Rules, cerca di riposizionarti in maniera da essere meno vulnerabile, perchè di solito chi non è palesemente b@stardo è anche quello candidato a farti soffrire di più!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2009)

Boh cosa ha pensato lui e come c'è rimasto lui non è dato saperlo.
Se lui ha "sfrutato" lei emotivamente anche lei l'ha fatto ...e poi non so bene cosa voglia dire. Forse ogni relazione  un reciproco ricavare benessere emotivo.
Il fatto che lui non ci abbia provato sessuamente deve essere apprezzato.
Per me semplicemente è un uomo che voleva chiarire l'altra situazione prima di muoversi con Clessy.
Può certo sempre essere che sia Clessy a presentare gli uomini in modo positivo (io avevo creduto al tormento e alla buona fede del suo ex... ).


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa, tu sei troppo ingenua, te lo dico con grandissimo affetto.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché pensi che solo il Sesso sia strumento di...fottimento?


Beh diciamo che è un buono strumento...ma in questo caso, Verena, non c'è stata nessuna dichiarazione d'amore o interesse o simpatia nei miei confronti. Anzi proprio dalla sua non risposta ho intuito che forse anche a lui interesso, altrimenti era solo uno stare bene insieme che cmq avrei potuto anche fraintendere....anche perchè  tante volte sono stata anche io a cercarlo, è bellissimo per me..............


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh cosa ha pensato lui e come c'è rimasto lui non è dato saperlo.
> Se lui ha "sfrutato" lei emotivamente anche lei l'ha fatto ...e poi non so bene cosa voglia dire. Forse ogni relazione un reciproco ricavare benessere emotivo.
> Il fatto che lui non ci abbia provato sessuamente deve essere apprezzato.
> Per me semplicemente è un uomo che voleva chiarire l'altra situazione prima di muoversi con Clessy.
> Può certo sempre essere che sia Clessy a presentare gli uomini in modo positivo (io avevo creduto al tormento e alla buona fede del suo ex... ).


ci avevo creduto anche io.......


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra, è veramente inquietante che tu pensi da un comportamento scorretto (il non rispondere alla tua domanda, anche solo evasivamente) di trarre un indizio che a lui piaci!

Ripensala, questa cosa, perché è indice di una tua grave carenza d'autostima!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Non solo (e scusa se ti rompo così, ma spesso sentiamo qui discorsi di questo genere,e a mio avviso vanno puntualizzati): sembra quasi che tu sia ABITUATA ai comportamenti scorretti, al non prendere posizione su fidanzamenti, impegni con altre donne, etc., al punto che NON SOLO TE LO ASPETTI (condonando implicitamente chi li attua) ma bensì LI INTERPRETI COME SEGNO DI INTERESSE NEI TUOI CONFRONTI!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> scusa Verena, ma non mi pare proprio che mi abbia maltrattato...Va bene tutto però non ci siamo neanche "fatti"...In fondo c'è solo uno stare bene insieme e credo che lui sia semplicemente un uomo a cui piaccio ma che purtroppo per me ha una storia con un'altra. Punto.
> Sono io che devo restare coi piedi a terra, non facendomi illusioni e ti assicuro che mi piace molto ma non sono presa....e non vorrei mai che succedesse nulla, nemmeno un bacio se non ci fosse una situazione chiara e cristallina...


scusa clessidra, ma un uomo che ti frequenta per mesi senza dirti che è impegnato, rifuggendo alle tue domande e rimandando le risposte, facendoti credere di essere libero e interessato, non ti ha maltrattata? non in senso letterale, però....
E che sia tu a dover tenere i piedi per terra è ovvio, come dovrebbe essere ovvia la chiarezza e la serenità di un rapporto che qui mancano del tutto. Lui è idealizzabile e perdonabile per non averti baciata pur frequentandoti così a lungo e con così poca limpidezza? Se è così hai stima molto bassa di cos'è il rispetto verso te.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh cosa ha pensato lui e come c'è rimasto lui non è dato saperlo.
> Se lui ha "sfrutato" lei emotivamente anche lei l'ha fatto ...e poi non so bene cosa voglia dire. Forse ogni relazione un reciproco ricavare benessere emotivo.
> Il fatto che lui non ci abbia provato sessuamente deve essere apprezzato.
> *Per me semplicemente è un uomo che voleva chiarire l'altra situazione prima di muoversi con Clessy.*
> Può certo sempre essere che sia Clessy a presentare gli uomini in modo positivo (io avevo creduto al tormento e alla buona fede del suo ex... ).


 anche se fosse così, a lei non è dovuta, dopo QUATTRO mesi, chiarezza?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Poi sono tutte balle: un uomo che vuole una donna lascia la fidanzata e si propone. Non sta mesi a bagno maria.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche se fosse così, a lei non è dovuta, dopo QUATTRO mesi, chiarezza?


 Provocatoriamente.... chiarezza su cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per lui la situazione non potrebbe essere sufficentemente chiara ed effettivamente tutta la questio nascere da un sentire da parte di clessy non condiviso da lui che propone  e concederebbe solo amicizia (che poi direte che uno impegnato non deve frequentare una come questo frequenta clessy, che è equivoco etc etc...ma non sempre è tutto "lineare" eh...)?




Verena67 ha detto:


> Poi sono tutte balle: un uomo che vuole una donna lascia la fidanzata e si propone. Non sta mesi a bagno maria.


Forse il punto è questo: non vuole abbastanza clessy, gli sta bene come compagnia, come amicizia, anche con qualche tenerezza, ma nulla più....il non dire della fidanzata può essere solo un "tu non me l'hai chiesto subito, io non te l'ho detto ma magari davo per presupposto lo sapessi...l'uscita postuma con la domanda mi ha spiazzato perchè mi ha fatto intendere che ci possa essere da parte tua qualcosa in più che non credevo ci fosse...e su questa cosa voglio riflettere..."


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> * Forse il punto è questo: non vuole abbastanza clessy,* gli sta bene come compagnia, come amicizia, anche con qualche tenerezza, ma nulla più....il non dire della fidanzata può essere solo un "tu non me l'hai chiesto subito, io non te l'ho detto ma magari davo per presupposto lo sapessi...l'uscita postuma con la domanda mi ha spiazzato perchè mi ha fatto intendere che ci possa essere da parte tua qualcosa in più che non credevo ci fosse...e su questa cosa voglio riflettere..."


a me pareva chiaro dai primi post


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessidra, è veramente inquietante che tu pensi da un comportamento scorretto (il non rispondere alla tua domanda, anche solo evasivamente) di trarre un indizio che a lui piaci!
> 
> Ripensala, questa cosa, perché è indice di una tua grave carenza d'autostima!


 
Verena leggi troppi libri di psicologia.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non solo (e scusa se ti rompo così, ma spesso sentiamo qui discorsi di questo genere,e a mio avviso vanno puntualizzati): sembra quasi che tu sia ABITUATA ai comportamenti scorretti, al non prendere posizione su fidanzamenti, impegni con altre donne, etc., al punto che NON SOLO TE LO ASPETTI (condonando implicitamente chi li attua) ma bensì LI INTERPRETI COME SEGNO DI INTERESSE NEI TUOI CONFRONTI!


 
di nuovo, secondo me leggi troppi libri di psicologia, sei poco flessibile a mio parere..........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Provocatoriamente.... chiarezza su cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  Sono d'accordo con te e Asudem....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Verena leggi troppi libri di psicologia.........


 
tu evidentemente ne leggi troppo pochi....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> di nuovo, secondo me leggi troppi libri di psicologia, sei poco flessibile a mio parere..........


 
la flessibilità non ti ha portato (come non ha portato nessuno di noi, me in primis) molto lontano, o sbaglio?

Siamo sempre lì, chi viene qui con un "problema" deve accettare le opinioni altrui. Altrimenti se ne sta a casina sua.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Provocatoriamente.... chiarezza su cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io un amico che non mi racconta di essere fidanzato non lo considero amico.
un uomo che ti vuole solo come amica non evita le risposte alle tue domande.
un uomo che ti vede come amica non dice che chiarirà le cose con calma....


Fedi, le cose non lineari ci sono solo perchè c'è gente non cristallina e sincera e questa per me è grossa mancanza di rispetto....


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> di nuovo, secondo me leggi troppi libri di psicologia, sei poco flessibile a mio parere..........


 ma flessibilità vuol dire non pretendere chiarezza?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la flessibilità non ti ha portato (come non ha portato nessuno di noi, me in primis) molto lontano, o sbaglio?
> 
> Siamo sempre lì, chi viene qui con un "problema" deve accettare le opinioni altrui. Altrimenti se ne sta a casina sua.


Le accetto, ma francamente posso anche non essere d'accordo. Scusa, eh! a me pare che sia tu che non li accetti, dando dei giudizi troppo rigidi e pretendendo di conoscere la verità assoluta super parties.
Grazie cmq per i tuoi commenti.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma flessibilità vuol dire non pretendere chiarezza?


No, significa che possono esserci delle sfumature


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Le accetto, ma francamente posso anche non essere d'accordo. Scusa, eh! a me pare che sia tu che non li accetti, dando dei giudizi troppo rigidi e pretendendo di conoscere la verità assoluta super parties.
> Grazie cmq per i tuoi commenti.


purtroppo sai, parlo per esperienza, i giudizi più rigidi e duri sono spesso quelli che fanno riflettere meglio.
poi è ovvio che uno possa non essere d'accordo.
Il fatto che ti si risponda e ci si impieghi del tempo per leggerti e cercare di darti la propria opinione è assolutamente per aiutarti a vedere cose che magari tu ora non vedi, non certo con l'intento di offenderti o essere sgradevoli!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, significa che possono esserci delle sfumature


 veramente, mi pongo in apertura verso questa cosa, anche perchè io per prima ho fatto un sacco di cavolate nei rapporti e sono convinta che non tutto sia bianco o nero, ma che sfumatura ci può essere inq uesto caso?
mettiamo conto che lui, in assoluta buona fede, volesse solo un'amicizia OPPURE che ti frequentasse per capire... se lasciarla! 
Ecco, mettimao che ti frequentasse per capire se stava meglio con te e voleva lascairla oppure no, evitando l'intimità e le prese di posizione, finchè non si fosse chiarito le idee, anche in questo caso, tu non avevi diritto di sapere come stavano le cose e decidere se ti stava bene frequentare un ragazzo fidanzato fino ad una sua scelta?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> purtroppo sai, parlo per esperienza, i giudizi più rigidi e duri sono spesso quelli che fanno riflettere meglio.
> poi è ovvio che uno possa non essere d'accordo.
> Il fatto che ti si risponda e ci si impieghi del tempo per leggerti e cercare di darti la propria opinione è assolutamente per aiutarti a vedere cose che magari tu ora non vedi, non certo con l'intento di offenderti o essere sgradevoli!


per carità ci mancherebbe, però c'è modo e modo di dire le cose a mio parere. Pretendere di avere capacità di giudizio sulla mia autostima in base ad un episodio, ecc mi sembra eccessivo...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io un amico che non mi racconta di essere fidanzato non lo considero amico.
> un uomo che ti vuole solo come amica non evita le risposte alle tue domande.
> un uomo che ti vede come amica non dice che chiarirà le cose con calma....
> 
> ...


Grande lui NON è un amico...è uno che clessy ha conosciuto da poco, verso il quale sente una certa attrazione, con cui sta bene...ma NON è un amico (si farebbe mai vedere da lui con la maschera di bellezza o si depilerebbe davanti a lui? :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	







Grande82 ha detto:


> veramente, mi pongo in apertura verso questa cosa, anche perchè io per prima ho fatto un sacco di cavolate nei rapporti e sono convinta che non tutto sia bianco o nero, ma che sfumatura ci può essere inq uesto caso?
> mettiamo conto che lui, in assoluta buona fede, volesse solo un'amicizia OPPURE che ti frequentasse per capire... se lasciarla!
> Ecco, mettimao che ti frequentasse per capire se stava meglio con te e voleva lascairla oppure no, evitando l'intimità e le prese di posizione, finchè non si fosse chiarito le idee, anche in questo caso, *tu non avevi diritto di sapere come stavano le cose e decidere se ti stava bene frequentare un ragazzo fidanzato fino ad una sua scelta*?


No, a mio parere...perchè non è così che funziona e lo sappiamo tutti benissimo che non si dichiara quasi mai d'acchito ciò che si sente o i nostri pensieri o ragionamenti più intimi verso un'altra persona, sia che la si possa sentire come potenzialmente "abbordabile" sia che lo si scarti a priori ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche perchè frequentare, conoscere, uscire con una ragazza non sempre e per forza deve esser prodromo di una storia...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grande lui NON è un amico...è uno che clessy ha conosciuto da poco, verso il quale sente una certa attrazione, con cui sta bene...ma NON è un amico (si farebbe mai vedere da lui con la maschera di bellezza o si depilerebbe davanti a lui? :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (27 Aprile 2009)

Io continuo a non credere alla buona fede di lui...
Insomma un pò paraculo lo è stato, e se ragioniamo nei termini di:_ Che bravo non è andato a letto con Clessy perchè è un signore e almeno non l'ha sfruttata.._  per me è un'emerita cazzata, insomma, quando capitò a Giusy col Donny o quando io stessa parlo dello sposato, mica non li etichettiamo comunque come dei paraculi.

Di fatto, lui ha omesso una cosa che probabilmente avrebbe potuto fungere da deterrente per il coinvolgimento di Clessi stessa...e l'ha fatto perchè gli faceva comodo avere la sua compagnia.

Che poi si possano essere sfruttati a vicenda, io la cosa non la vedo alla pari. Lui era tranquillo, ha reagito con una certa flemma all'allontanamento...
lei si è fatta 1000 domande e, al momento, mi sembra la più presa dei due, e questo già non và bene!!!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grande lui NON è un amico...è uno che clessy ha conosciuto da poco, verso il quale sente una certa attrazione, con cui sta bene...ma NON è un amico (si farebbe mai vedere da lui con la maschera di bellezza o si depilerebbe davanti a lui? :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quattro mesi non sono un paio di uscite.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quattro mesi non sono un paio di uscite.


Ma non son quattro mesi "in coppia"....e neanche anni...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non son quattro mesi "in coppia"....e neanche anni...


 in 4 mesi di frequentazione PRETENDO di conoscere i punti essenziali della vita di chi frequento.... che sia amico, consocente e/o potenziale compagno.... 

ma per carità, io sono talmente fissata ormai che al mio attuale ragazzo la prima sera in cui siamo usciti ho chiesto se fosse single e da quanto esattamente (con fare inquisitorio e lampada abbagliante puntata negli occhi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in 4 mesi di frequentazione PRETENDO di conoscere i punti essenziali della vita di chi frequento.... che sia amico, consocente e/o potenziale compagno....
> 
> ma per carità, io sono talmente fissata ormai che al mio attuale ragazzo la prima sera in cui siamo usciti ho chiesto se fosse single e da quanto esattamente (con fare inquisitorio e lampada abbagliante puntata negli occhi...
> 
> ...


corretto quello che dici, però non provandoci con me mi ha già dato una risposta...! Nel senso se un uomo in 4 mesi non ci prova a un certo punto qualche domanda te la fai: è fidanzato, è gay, non gli piaci.......io dovevo fargliela prima la domanda, in questo ho sbagliato...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> corretto quello che dici, però non provandoci con me mi ha già dato una risposta...! Nel senso se un uomo in 4 mesi non ci prova a un certo punto qualche domanda te la fai: è fidanzato, è gay, non gli piaci.......io dovevo fargliela prima la domanda, in questo ho sbagliato...


 e su questo concordo.
ma se dovesse venir fuori che invece era interessato ma in modo non plateale e si dava tempo per conoscerti meglio, come ti sentiresti?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e su questo concordo.
> ma se dovesse venir fuori che invece era interessato ma in modo non plateale e si dava tempo per conoscerti meglio, come ti sentiresti?


Beh mi sentirei gratificata...ma in tal caso evidentemente il legame con la fidanza era molto forte. Anche a me è capitato di fare lo stesso a mia volta con altri uomini, e poi alla fine magari conoscendoli meglio, capisco che non sono per me o che preferivo il mio fidanzato. Alla fine se deve andare, va...inutile stare a sbattersi.......


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh mi sentirei gratificata...ma in tal caso evidentemente il legame con la fidanza era molto forte. Anche a me è capitato di fare lo stesso a mia volta con altri uomini, e poi alla fine magari conoscendoli meglio, capisco che non sono per me o che preferivo il mio fidanzato. Alla fine se deve andare, va...inutile stare a sbattersi.......


io intendevo come sarebbe il tuo giudizio su di lui e su questi 4 mesi, se ti dicesse 'clessidra, non ti ho detto niente perchè mi interessavi ma quella storia stava finendo e io volevo decidere se inziare con te. per non spaventarti non ti ho detto dell'altra. ora con lei è finita e voglio stare con te.'...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io intendevo come sarebbe il tuo giudizio su di lui e su questi 4 mesi, se ti dicesse 'clessidra, non ti ho detto niente perchè mi interessavi ma quella storia stava finendo e io volevo decidere se inziare con te. per non spaventarti non ti ho detto dell'altra. ora con lei è finita e voglio stare con te.'...


Il mio giudizio su di lui? il parametro di valutazione partirebbe da quel momento ex novo....sicuramente sarei contenta ma il fatto che la sua storia sia finita non dipenderebbe comunque dal fatto che mi abbia  incontrata......!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Il mio giudizio su di lui? il parametro di valutazione partirebbe da quel momento ex novo....sicuramente sarei contenta ma il fatto che la sua storia sia finita non dipenderebbe comunque dal fatto che mi abbia incontrata......!


 invece io (fossi in te e per quello che ci hai detto)  dentro me penserei: però è un paraculo, devo stare attenta, giocava a carte coperte e non si esponeva per avere comunque le spalle coperte....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> invece io (fossi in te e per quello che ci hai detto) dentro me penserei: però è un paraculo, devo stare attenta, giocava a carte coperte e non si esponeva per avere comunque le spalle coperte....


 
hai ragione, ma bisogna sempre stare attente, a prescindere...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> per carità ci mancherebbe, però c'è modo e modo di dire le cose a mio parere. Pr*etendere di avere capacità di giudizio sulla mia autostima in base ad un episodio, ecc mi sembra eccessivo*...



Non è in base ad un EPISODIO; è in base alla tua storia Clessy.  Tu sei arrivata qui meditando di raccontare tutto alla futura moglie di lui, non dimenticarlo...e la vostra relazione è proseguita DOPO le sue nozze con un'altra e se non sbaglio anche un figlio.

Sono cose pesanti. O no?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Le accetto, ma francamente posso anche non essere d'accordo. Scusa, eh! *a me pare che sia tu che non li accetti, dando dei giudizi troppo rigidi e pretendendo di conoscere la verità assoluta super parties.*
> Grazie cmq per i tuoi commenti.



Prego. 

Ma non sono venuta io qui con il problema, ci sei venuta tu, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è in base ad un EPISODIO; è in base alla tua storia Clessy. Tu sei arrivata qui meditando di raccontare tutto alla futura moglie di lui, non dimenticarlo...e la vostra relazione è proseguita DOPO le sue nozze con un'altra e se non sbaglio anche un figlio.
> 
> Sono cose pesanti. O no?


Certo, però quella è stata un'esperienza che mi ha insegnato molto più di un manuale d'amore e non sono disposta a rifare gli stessi sbagli...Credo che anche tu non rifaresti gli stessi errori del passato e se parli così parli per esperienza...Se qualsiasi cosa racconto, continuate a valutarmi come la ragazza di 3 anni fa, non vi racconto più nulla perchè i vostri metri di giudizio di me sono falsati....Apprezzo il pensiero, però si possono dire le stesse cose magari con più tatto e dolcezza....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Clessidra, io non ho nulla contro di te, pero' se vuoi il tatto e la dolcezza in queste questioni non sono la persona giusta.

Il medico pietoso ammazza il malato, si dice.

Onde mi astengo dal darti ulteriormente fastidio! Auguri!


----------



## Old sandravarriale (27 Aprile 2009)

forse non sa nemmeno lui cosa vuole, o non è abbastanza interessato da saperlo....anch'io sparirei e lascerei fare a lui, ad affrontarlo di petto la fanciulla rischia di essere trattata con distacco come è già successo con la domanda diretta


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> invece io (fossi in te e per quello che ci hai detto) dentro me penserei: però è un paraculo, devo stare attenta, giocava a carte coperte e non si esponeva per avere comunque le spalle coperte....


concordo pienamente.

Fa parte di quei soggetti che con "parole, opere e missioni" ti avvisano "prima" e sono i peggiori.. perchè se poi ti senti attratta o ti innamori, per loro è soltanto unicamente una tua responsabilità, loro non c'entrano e sei tu che hai frainteso.
Questo tipo di persone "usano", non rispettano. E non è che ci si debba aspettare da loro un cambiamento: se si comporta così, è così; siamo noi che, rispettando noi stessi, dobbiamo imparare a riservare le nostre energie per chi ci rispetta.


----------



## Old Confù (29 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> concordo pienamente.
> 
> Fa parte di quei soggetti che *con "parole, opere e missioni" ti avvisano "prima" e sono i peggiori..* perchè se poi ti senti attratta o ti innamori, per loro è soltanto unicamente una tua responsabilità, loro non c'entrano e sei tu che hai frainteso.
> Questo tipo di persone "usano", non rispettano. E non è che ci si debba aspettare da loro un cambiamento: se si comporta così, è così; siamo noi che, rispettando noi stessi, dobbiamo imparare a riservare le nostre energie per chi ci rispetta.



Ahhhhhhhhh, i famosissimi "sinceri"!!!!

io dico sempre: _Se ti morde un lupo...eh vabbè, pazienza...te lo aspetti!!!! è se ti morde una pecora che ci rimani male!!!!
_


----------



## Old MagaMagò (5 Maggio 2009)

Magari non si espone perchè deve sistemare la situazione con l altra....ma continua a vederti perche gli interessi.. 
Forse sta solo prendendo tempo..
ti consiglio..di provare a non vederlo x un pò, inventati scuse che sei impegnata..cos vedi se realmente ti cerca..e capisci ilsuo livello din interesse!
buona fortuna!


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, i famosissimi "sinceri"!!!!
> 
> io dico sempre: _Se ti morde un lupo...eh vabbè, pazienza...te lo aspetti!!!! è se ti morde una pecora che ci rimani male!!!!
> _


Oddio questa della pecora mi piace da morire...ahia però fa male sta maledetta pecorella.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessidra, io non ho nulla contro di te, pero' se vuoi il tatto e la dolcezza in queste questioni non sono la persona giusta.
> 
> Il medico pietoso ammazza il malato, si dice.
> 
> Onde mi astengo dal darti ulteriormente fastidio! Auguri!


Ma ci mancherebbe, ogni consiglio è benvenuto e ogni confronto è sempre costruttivo. Non voglio che ti offendi, ma credo che faccia parte di una sana dialettica confrontarsi. nel forum Quindi se ti fa piacere intervenire, a me fa piacere leggere i tuoi commenti.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Clessy, ci sono novità?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Mi ha chiamato nel week end per sapere come stavo (non me lo aspettavo) lamentandosi che non mi sono fatta sentire e poi mi ha detto se ci vedevamo a pranzo in settimana e lo accompagnavo a comprare un capo di abbigliamento...Insomma tra una cosa e l'altra il nostro pranzo è durato 3 ore...!tra consulenze abito e pranzo....e lui alla fine ha comprato quello che piaceva a me, ci teneva moltissimo ad un mio consiglio. Ovviamente tabù sulla sua ragazza, anzi faceva il brillante come se fosse stato single....e alla fine ci siamo organizzati potenzialmente per fare un week end insieme a un'altra coppia.......Io oggi non avevo voglia di affrontare il discorso della fidanzata...però non so che fare....!io mi sento di piacergli molto, ma ho talmente paura di pensare a qualcosa di positivo che non saprei........e non so che fare...Sto solo cercando di farlo ingelosire molto....e vedo che fa effetto!!
ma sono sempre più confusa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato nel week end per sapere come stavo (non me lo aspettavo) lamentandosi che non mi sono fatta sentire e poi mi ha detto se ci vedevamo a pranzo in settimana e lo accompagnavo a comprare un capo di abbigliamento...Insomma tra una cosa e l'altra il nostro pranzo è durato 3 ore...!tra consulenze abito e pranzo....e lui alla fine ha comprato quello che piaceva a me, ci teneva moltissimo ad un mio consiglio. Ovviamente tabù sulla sua ragazza, anzi faceva il brillante come se fosse stato single....e alla fine ci siamo organizzati potenzialmente per fare un week end insieme a un'altra coppia.......Io oggi non avevo voglia di affrontare il discorso della fidanzata...però non so che fare....!io mi sento di piacergli molto, ma ho talmente paura di pensare a qualcosa di positivo che non saprei........e non so che fare...Sto solo cercando di farlo ingelosire molto....e vedo che fa effetto!!
> ma sono sempre più confusa!!!!!!!!


e ti sembra giusto?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e ti sembra giusto?


che non abbia ripreso il discorso?!?...no, ovviamente ma che devo fare?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> che non abbia ripreso il discorso?!?...no, ovviamente ma che devo fare?


No, chiedevo se ti sembra giusto star lì confusa e non pretendere chiarezza...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grazie, Clessy, allora non manchero'! (pero' cercando di moderare i toni, scusami per prima).

Mi chiedo: ma alla ragazza che dice che passa un we fuori senza di lei?! Se "mente", ....stai già facendo qualcosa di illecito...o no?!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> No, chiedevo se ti sembra giusto star lì confusa e non pretendere chiarezza...


no, è ingiusto........ma non mi sembrava il caso di tirare ancora fuori il discorso....per la terza volta.......oggi proprio non ne avevo nessuna voglia....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie, Clessy, allora non manchero'! (pero' cercando di moderare i toni, scusami per prima).
> 
> Mi chiedo: ma alla ragazza che dice che passa un we fuori senza di lei?! Se "mente", ....stai già facendo qualcosa di illecito...o no?!


Non devi scusarti, tranquilla...

credo che lei spesso lavora il week end...ma credo...cosa poi le dica non ne ho idea....


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, è ingiusto........*ma non mi sembrava il caso di tirare ancora fuori il discorso*....per la terza volta.......oggi proprio non ne avevo nessuna voglia....


 .....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .....


.....nel senso che l'ultima volta a cena che eravamo con altri mi ha detto che me ne avrebbe parlato una sera con calma...oggi eravamo un po' di corsa e non era il caso parlarne...non c'è stato modo davvero...e in più non mi andava.
Devo anche dire che lui vorrebbe fare sempre un sacco di cose con me: valzer, andare a convegni, di proposte me ne fa tantissime....


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> .....nel senso che l'ultima volta a cena che eravamo con altri mi ha detto che me ne avrebbe parlato una sera con calma...oggi eravamo un po' di corsa e non era il caso parlarne...non c'è stato modo davvero...poi volendo si può sempre fare


no, quello che non capisco è questo: un gattino scottato con acqua bollente poi ha paura dell'acqua, pure se fredda.
Tu ti sei scottata per benino.... e questa tinozza d'acqua fuma parecchio... ma stai avvicinando la zampina e nemmeno ci provi a metterci prima dentro il termometro!!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

tradotto: cosa cerchi di fare? vuoi conquistarlo e alla fine dimostrare che il suo amore per te è stato superiore a qualunque cosa (ex fidanzata e omissioni inclusi)?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, quello che non capisco è questo: un gattino scottato con acqua bollente poi ha paura dell'acqua, pure se fredda.
> Tu ti sei scottata per benino.... e questa tinozza d'acqua fuma parecchio... ma stai avvicinando la zampina e nemmeno ci provi a metterci prima dentro il termometro!!!


mah...in verità quello che sto facendo è proprio non metterla la zampina....anche se il termometro indicasse un valore ideale...ho proprio paura e sono rassegnata alla situazione peggiore: sono solo un'amica...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (5 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tradotto: cosa cerchi di fare? vuoi conquistarlo e alla fine dimostrare che il suo amore per te è stato superiore a qualunque cosa (ex fidanzata e omissioni inclusi)?


Non voglio nè cercare di conquistarlo nè dimostrare che il suo amore per me è superiore a qualsiasi cosa...E' una persona con cui sto bene e che mi piace davvero molto frequentare, poi l'amore è una parola troppo grande e dipende da tanti fattori... Potrebbe essere che la sua storia è finita e lui vuole iniziarne una con me, potrebbe essere che decida che la sua storia con la fidanza continui perchè lui la ama o potrebbe essere che io ne trovo un altro...In realtà non cerco di fare nulla, certo prima o poi ritirerò fuori il discorso ma solo per avere chiarezza e dire "almeno ci ho provato a capire", anche se una risposta negativa mi deluderebbe, ma non me ne farei una colpa. Doveva andare così...Non so se mi spiego.....Solo che la risposta negativa, non nego che mi spaventa, ma solo perchè non ho voglia di avere una ferita narcisistica........


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non voglio nè cercare di conquistarlo nè dimostrare che il suo amore per me è superiore a qualsiasi cosa...E' una persona con cui sto bene e che mi piace davvero molto frequentare, poi l'amore è una parola troppo grande e dipende da tanti fattori... Potrebbe essere che la sua storia è finita e lui vuole iniziarne una con me, potrebbe essere che decida che la sua storia con la fidanza continui perchè lui la ama o potrebbe essere che io ne trovo un altro...In realtà non cerco di fare nulla, certo prima o poi ritirerò fuori il discorso ma solo per avere chiarezza e dire "almeno ci ho provato a capire", anche se una risposta negativa mi deluderebbe, ma non me ne farei una colpa. Doveva andare così...Non so se mi spiego.....Solo che la risposta negativa, non nego che mi spaventa, ma solo perchè non ho voglia di avere una ferita narcisistica........


Sinceramente mi sembra un gioco al massacro. 
Pensi di non meritarti chiarezza?
Per come sono io davanti alla chiamata del maglione e del pranzo insieme avrei detto di no e comunque non l'avrei rivisto se non evidenziando che si usciva per chiarire i punti oscuri.
Checchè tu ne dica (lui ti vuole solo come amica, forse, o forse è in riflessione sulla sua storia) resta comunque che tu stai mettendo in gioco molto (a meno che il tuo cuore, visto che non sei innamorata, ma ti sei affezionata e parecchio) ma vai alla cieca, invece lui ha la mappa di quello che fa e questa per me è mancanza di rispetto: di lui verso te e di te verso te stessa perchè gli permetti di farlo.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra un gioco al massacro.
> Pensi di non meritarti chiarezza?
> Per come sono io davanti alla chiamata del maglione e del pranzo insieme avrei detto di no e comunque non l'avrei rivisto se non evidenziando che si usciva per chiarire i punti oscuri.
> Checchè tu ne dica (lui ti vuole solo come amica, forse, o forse è in riflessione sulla sua storia) resta comunque che tu stai mettendo in gioco molto (a meno che il tuo cuore, visto che non sei innamorata, ma ti sei affezionata e parecchio) ma vai alla cieca, invece lui ha la mappa di quello che fa e questa per me è mancanza di rispetto: di lui verso te e di te verso te stessa perchè gli permetti di farlo.


Lo so Grande, ma come posso fare?a me non va molto di essere io ad espormi. Se ho bisogno di chiarezza, vuol dire che sono io interessata e quindi dovrei avere il coraggio di esigere chiarezza e quindi di palesare il mio interessamento per lui.......


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Lo so Grande, ma come posso fare?a me non va molto di essere io ad espormi. Se ho bisogno di chiarezza, vuol dire che sono io interessata e quindi dovrei avere il coraggio di esigere chiarezza e quindi di palesare il mio interessamento per lui.......


Oppure scegliere che finchè lui non fa chiarezza tu non fai l'amica........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Oppure scegliere che finchè lui non fa chiarezza tu non fai l'amica........


...più o meno è la stessa cosa...


----------



## Iris (6 Maggio 2009)

E' trascorso un altro mese... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In un mese una ragazza libera può fare un mucchio di conoscenze interessanti, invece di frequentare a uffa un mamozzone quasi quarantenne che ancora non ha deciso se sposarsi, se convivere, ecc ecc .


----------



## Grande82 (6 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ...più o meno è la stessa cosa...


no, uno fa capire l'antifona! TI invita a pranzo? hai un impegno. Ti dice che gli servi per il maglione? Non fai in tempo. Fine settimana fuori? Grazie, ma ho già preso un altro appuntamento o quel posto l'ho già visto...
Quando arriva un invito serio, tipo cena, ci si siede a tavola,si ordina in modo da non essere interrotti e si esordisce con 'allora, quella cosa di cui volevi parlarmi con calma?' con un favoloso sorriso.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, uno fa capire l'antifona! TI invita a pranzo? hai un impegno. Ti dice che gli servi per il maglione? Non fai in tempo. Fine settimana fuori? Grazie, ma ho già preso un altro appuntamento o quel posto l'ho già visto...
> Quando arriva un invito serio, tipo cena, ci si siede a tavola,si ordina in modo da non essere interrotti e si esordisce con 'allora, quella cosa di cui volevi parlarmi con calma?' con un favoloso sorriso.


 

sono davvero confusa....non so proprio cosa fare....anche sparire così e poi rifargli sta domanda...boh mi sembra tutto troppo artificioso...io vorrei vivere tranquillamente la mia vita........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....nel senso che non mi sento legata a lui o di perdere del tempo con lui....Mi piace più di altri, ma esco anche con altri e mi guardo intorno.....Insomma non sono innamorata.......mi piace molto...Non so se qualcuno riesce a capirmi...Non vedo motivo di mandarlo a stendere..........


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mah...in verità quello che sto facendo è proprio non metterla la zampina....anche se il termometro indicasse un valore ideale...*ho proprio paura* e *sono rassegnata alla situazione peggiore: sono solo un'amica*...


Sul fatto che tu abbia paura ci credo, sul fatto che sei rassegnata no: stai procrastinando il momento della chiarezza per non dover prendere atto che le cose probabilmente non sono come tu le desidereresti.
Ma questo può nuocere solo a te stessa, non a lui.



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Non voglio nè cercare di conquistarlo nè dimostrare che il suo amore per me è superiore a qualsiasi cosa...E' una persona con cui sto bene e che mi piace davvero molto frequentare, poi l'amore è una parola troppo grande e dipende da tanti fattori... Potrebbe essere che la sua storia è finita e lui vuole iniziarne una con me, potrebbe essere che decida che la sua storia con la fidanza continui perchè lui la ama o potrebbe essere che io ne trovo un altro...In realtà non cerco di fare nulla, certo prima o poi ritirerò fuori il discorso ma solo per avere chiarezza e dire "almeno ci ho provato a capire", anche se una risposta negativa mi deluderebbe, ma non me ne farei una colpa. Doveva andare così...Non so se mi spiego.....*Solo che la risposta negativa, non nego che mi spaventa, ma solo perchè non ho voglia di avere una ferita narcisistica*........


Ecco la ragione. Però, prendere atto che lui è impegnato e non disponibile a qualcosa di serio con te, può solo evitare di aprire una voragine nella ferita narcisistica.

Molto peggio per la ferita narcisistica è fare finta che tutto sia limpido, fare finta di iniziare una storia seria d'amore e d'amicizia e poi, ritrovandosi con un pugno di mosche, dover ammettere pure che in fondo lo si sapeva dall'inizio ed è colpa nostra.
Sbagliare è umano ma perseverare...



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sono davvero confusa....non so proprio cosa fare....anche sparire così e poi rifargli sta domanda...boh mi sembra tutto troppo artificioso...*io vorrei vivere tranquillamente la mia vita*........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uscendo con lui senza aver chiarito, gli hai comunicato che non è tenuto a risponderti su una cosa importante come un suo legame con un'altra.. e non importa se poi fa il carino o se tu provi a farlo ingelosire, ci sono dei punti fermi che devono diventare imprescindibili: come pensi che qualcuno ti rispetti se non sei tu la prima a rispettare te stessa e quindi a farti rispettare?

Riflettici


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (8 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sul fatto che tu abbia paura ci credo, sul fatto che sei rassegnata no: stai procrastinando il momento della chiarezza per non dover prendere atto che le cose probabilmente non sono come tu le desidereresti.
> Ma questo può nuocere solo a te stessa, non a lui.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Vulvia...tutto chiarissimo e condivido ogni tua parola...Lui sa bene, se ha imparato a conoscermi un po', che ritornerò sul discorso...Solo che sto aspettando il momento giusto...Nn c'è stata occasione di riparlarne seriamente, ma intendo fare chiarezza...So già che la risposta sarà negativa, ho affondato il colpo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma forse seguendo le vostre indicazioni non vale neanche la pena di fare chiarezza....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .......Siete tutti concordi su questo...e anche sul mio ex avevate avuto ragione........Non lo so.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....però effettivamente seguendo i vostri consigli, eviterei altre ferite e eviterei di mettermi in ridicolo.........Ai vostri occhi la sua immagine è di gran paraculo e basta, tanto per riassumere.........e mi avete aperto molto bene gli occhi.......Cmq io non lo sto cercando più.....è lui che continua a farsi vivo..........


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Maggio 2009)

*clessi*

Il discorso che facciamo non è tanto sul fatto che il tipo sia paraculo o meno ma sulla tua capacità di fare il tuo bene nella relazione, perchè è questo che manca.

Credo che il problema sia che tu attribuisci esclusivamente agli altri il "potere" di farti stare bene e per questo tu sia disposta con condiscendenza a sacrificare molto di te. 
Nel caso di questo tipo per es. è come se sostanzialmente gli avessi detto: "pur di vederci e stare insieme, accetto il modo in cui mi tratti". Salvo poi gestirti in privato l'insoddisfazione perché senti che qualcosa non va.

L'insoddisfazione non deve essere il prezzo da pagare per stare con qualcuno. Si può essere parte attiva nella relazione e si ha diritto di agire nel proprio pieno interesse, di difendere il proprio punto di vista, di esprimere apertamente il proprio sentire e con ciò non si lede l'altro: è comunicazione, rappresenta potenzialmente l'inizio di un rapporto con l'altro. 
Pertanto, il messaggio dovrebbe (o doveva) essere: "se tu pensi di trattarmi in questo modo, io prima ti dico come vorrei essere diversamente trattata e, se tu dovessi persistere, non ti frequento o ti frequento diversamente". 
Cioè, se le tue condizioni (paraculaggini) non mi stanno bene devo dare un segnale forte, coerente e chiaro di me e del valore che do a me stessa. 

Questo non allontana chi è in ogni caso lontano da noi perchè una persona che non intenda stare seriamente in relazione con noi (non parlo di dichiarazioni di matrimonio ma di chiarezza, considerazione e rispetto) è e rimarrà lontano da noi, comunque ci si faccia trattare.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il discorso che facciamo non è tanto sul fatto che il tipo sia paraculo o meno ma sulla tua capacità di fare il tuo bene nella relazione, perchè è questo che manca.
> 
> Credo che il problema sia che tu attribuisci esclusivamente agli altri il "potere" di farti stare bene e per questo tu sia disposta con condiscendenza a sacrificare molto di te.
> Nel caso di questo tipo per es. è come se sostanzialmente gli avessi detto: "pur di vederci e stare insieme, accetto il modo in cui mi tratti". Salvo poi gestirti in privato l'insoddisfazione perché senti che qualcosa non va.
> ...


ma tu, dimmelo un po'...ma che diavolo di mestiere fai?

sei grande.punto.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2009)

Si concordo l'analisi di Vulvia è perfetta!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (10 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il discorso che facciamo non è tanto sul fatto che il tipo sia paraculo o meno ma sulla tua capacità di fare il tuo bene nella relazione, perchè è questo che manca.
> 
> Credo che il problema sia che tu attribuisci esclusivamente agli altri il "potere" di farti stare bene e per questo tu sia disposta con condiscendenza a sacrificare molto di te.
> Nel caso di questo tipo per es. è come se sostanzialmente gli avessi detto: "pur di vederci e stare insieme, accetto il modo in cui mi tratti". Salvo poi gestirti in privato l'insoddisfazione perché senti che qualcosa non va.
> ...


Grazie Vulvia per l'analisi...ma quindi non capisco...mi stai suggerendo di parlargli e comunicare con lui o di non vederlo più??


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2009)

La seconda che hai detto tanto per cominciare!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il discorso che facciamo non è tanto sul fatto che il tipo sia paraculo o meno ma sulla tua capacità di fare il tuo bene nella relazione, perchè è questo che manca.
> 
> Credo che il problema sia che tu attribuisci esclusivamente agli altri il "potere" di farti stare bene e per questo tu sia disposta con condiscendenza a sacrificare molto di te.
> Nel caso di questo tipo per es. è come se sostanzialmente gli avessi detto: "pur di vederci e stare insieme, accetto il modo in cui mi tratti". Salvo poi gestirti in privato l'insoddisfazione perché senti che qualcosa non va.
> ...




























Cara clessidra, credo che il significato sia: che tu abbia bisogno di parlarci e chiarirti o che tu scelga di non vederlo più, ci vuole un segno forte della TUA VOLONTA'!!! che solo tu puoi conoscere! Solo tu sai se è per te più importante non parlare per non esporti o chiarire!!! Ma alla fine della fiera il gesto vero non è parlare o non parlare bensì sparire e rifiutare di assoggettarsi alle SUE regole per il rapporto, come se fossero le uniche possibili!!
Non c'è solo il suo modo di vedere o le sue esigenze (parlare quando e se lo vorrà lui della sua ragazza), bensì ci sono le TUE esigenze e il TUO rispetto di te!!! E senza chiarezza che rispetto di te dimostri?


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

Il problema di Clessi, ma di molti altri, è la considerazione che abbiamo di noi stessi (questo, credo intenda giustamente Vulvia).
Gli altri tendono a trattarci come noi trattiamo noi stessi. Ci amano nella misura in cui noi ci amiamo, ci rispettano, nalla misura in cui portiamo rispetto a noi stessi (scusate le ripetizioni, ma voglio rendere l'idea).
Clessidra non si vuole bene abbastanza, e quindi accetta un uomo fidanzato che non la frequenta, ma non si espone.
Clessidra ritiene di non poter competere con l'eterna fidanzata...e quindi neanche si offende se scopre che lui per mesi ha omesso di rivelare un particolare della sua vita.
Clessidra considera il suo tempo libero non così importante, altrimenti non lo spenderebbe con un uomo che ha da un bel pezzo capito che il loro rapporto non è di semplice amicizia.
Clessidra ha accetttato tacitamente di essere la numero due, l'eterna seconda, perchè evidentemente è convinta che non si meriti un uomo tutto per lei.
Se la nostra ragazza non risolve quello che è un suo problema di fondo, dopo che il bell'imbusto l'avrà scaricata (e pure malamente)...scusami eh...ma secondo me così andrà a finire, ne troverà un altro, fidanzato o sposato, che le dedicherà solo i ritagli di tempo.
Io scrivo, ma sono convinta che lei neanche terrà conto di ciò che legge e che non le va di ascoltare....e intanto gli anni passano, gli altri prendono decisioni, si prendono si lasciano, si sposano, magari si separano, hanno figli...e lei sta a guardare.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il problema di Clessi, ma di molti altri, è la considerazione che abbiamo di noi stessi (questo, credo intenda giustamente Vulvia).
> Gli altri tendono a trattarci come noi trattiamo noi stessi. Ci amano nella misura in cui noi ci amiamo, ci rispettano, nalla misura in cui portiamo rispetto a noi stessi (scusate le ripetizioni, ma voglio rendere l'idea).
> Clessidra non si vuole bene abbastanza, e quindi accetta un uomo fidanzato che non la frequenta, ma non si espone.
> Clessidra ritiene di non poter competere con l'eterna fidanzata...e quindi neanche si offende se scopre che lui per mesi ha omesso di rivelare un particolare della sua vita.
> ...




























 :sonar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ONNA!


----------



## Old Confù (11 Maggio 2009)

Io nn ho capito Clessy quanti anni abbia...perchè credo sia fondamentale, non fermarsi, non cristallizzarsi in storie in cui si è le seconde...

Voglio dire, passi che capiti di innamorarsi del paraculo di turno, ma tenere sempre i piedi per terra e questo vuol dire sforzarsi di prendere in considerazione altre persone...

Ora, Clessidra crede già di farlo, ma io non ne sarei così convinta!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Maggio 2009)

OT    confi, sono secoli che non ti leggevo!!


----------



## Old Confù (11 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT    confi, sono secoli che non ti leggevo!!


gioia mi sono sparata 2 giorni di mare e sono stata pochissimo a casetta....

si vede che è arrivata la bella stagione, sto più tempo fuori!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Grazie Vulvia per l'analisi...ma quindi non capisco...mi stai suggerendo di parlargli e comunicare con lui o di non vederlo più??


Che senso avrebbero per te le due cose?

Cioè ti chiedo, perchè gli parleresti? Oppure perchè non lo vedresti più?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (11 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che senso avrebbero per te le due cose?
> 
> Cioè ti chiedo, perchè gli parleresti? Oppure perchè non lo vedresti più?


Gli parlerei per dirgli che mi interessa più di un amico....Non lo vedrei più.... se mi vedesse solo come un'amica  e se è fidanzato!


----------



## Old Confù (11 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Gli parlerei per dirgli che mi interessa più di un amico....Non lo vedrei più.... se mi vedesse solo come un'amica  e se è fidanzato!


Allora chiarisci...ma se ti dice una delle due cose non tornare indietro....prosegui per la tua strada, siete troppo stretti per non coinvolgervi e farvi male...ma troppo poco affinchè lui prenda una decisione vera e propria!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (12 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Allora chiarisci...ma se ti dice una delle due cose non tornare indietro....prosegui per la tua strada, siete troppo stretti per non coinvolgervi e farvi male...ma troppo poco affinchè lui prenda una decisione vera e propria!!!!


 
no, non torno indietro. Non siamo stretti per nulla...non mi sono incottata come con il mio ex...guarda che ho una paura boia di ste storie e fuggo davvero....mi terrorizzano!!!!! ne morirei, non potrei mai fare la seconda.......


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (13 Maggio 2009)

*SI è lasciato!!!*

Ha parlato con il ns amico comune e gli ha detto che lei lo ha definitivamente lasciato un mesetto fa...Pare che lui abbia preso una bella botta e non sappia darsi spiegazione.......Probabilmente quando gli ho fatto la domanda era appena successo.....

E ora?!?che faccio?!?!ho paura, ho paura che cmq non succeda nulla e che lui mi rifiuti........oddio!!!!!!!!sono angosciatissima.........


----------



## Grande82 (13 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ha parlato con il ns amico comune e gli ha detto che lei lo ha definitivamente lasciato un mesetto fa...Pare che lui abbia preso una bella botta e non sappia darsi spiegazione.......Probabilmente quando gli ho fatto la domanda era appena successo.....
> 
> E ora?!?che faccio?!?!ho paura, ho paura che cmq non succeda nulla e che lui mi rifiuti........oddio!!!!!!!!sono angosciatissima.........


 ok, calma!!!
un uomo appena single che ancora si chiede 'come è stato possibile' è un soggetto complicato.
Con te sta bene, certo, ma forse ora lo senti distante perchè concentrato sulle sue riflessioni.
non depone a suo favore l'atteggiamento avuto finora:sarebbe stato più gentile e rispettoso da parte sua informarti sullo stato delle cose. E questo ci fa pensare su che persona sia, no? PErchè oltre a star bene con lui, deve piacerti anche come persona, clessi....
Detto ciò... non fai nulla!! Se prende tempo... avrà bisogno di tempo.
Che ti rifiuti la vedo dura: non hai offerto nulla!!! 
Devi star serena e comportarti come se non sapessi nulla. Sarà lui a parlartene se e quando vorrà. Lasciagli spazio per muoversi.... saranno le qualità che lui ben conosce di te a fare il resto!! Però io vorrei chiarezza comunque: non è che sapendo 'tramite amico' che ora è single, tutto cambia!! Resta il fatto che finora continua a tenerti all'oscuro... deve quindi farsi avanti lui, penso io.....


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ha parlato con il ns amico comune e gli ha detto che lei lo ha definitivamente lasciato un mesetto fa...Pare che lui abbia preso una bella botta e non sappia darsi spiegazione.......Probabilmente quando gli ho fatto la domanda era appena successo.....
> 
> E ora?!?che faccio?!?!ho paura, ho paura che cmq non succeda nulla e che lui mi rifiuti........oddio!!!!!!!!sono angosciatissima.........


che fare ? calmarti intanto !! Vivi quello che viene , e se sarà ben venga ! se parti già con tutta questa insicurezza parti comunque male !


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Maggio 2009)

Secondo me la notizia giunta dall'amico conferma che non ha risposto alle tue domande perchè ancora in piena crisi con la ex...

Magari è stato preso in contropiede dalla decisione di lei, mentre lui stava valutando il da farsi e quindi muoversi lui....

Ma le notizie di riporto lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano...meglio andare alla fonte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





D'altronde lui ti ha invitata fuori per un WE e a questo punto l'ha fatto da single...anche se visto quanto è recente l'essersi lasciato potrebbe semplicemente esser un "non volerci pensare" ma allo stesso tempo neanche un pensare a te come "subentro"...ci andrei comunque piano!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi vedi tu...ma senza panico..prendila un pò come viene...poi decidi!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Maggio 2009)

Sono strana io che penso che non mi sbatterei proprio per chi non sparge petali di fiori al mio passaggio?!


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Ha parlato con il ns amico comune e gli ha detto che lei lo ha definitivamente lasciato un mesetto fa...Pare che lui abbia preso una bella botta e non sappia darsi spiegazione.......Probabilmente quando gli ho fatto la domanda era appena successo.....
> 
> E ora?!?che faccio?!?!ho paura, ho paura che cmq non succeda nulla e che lui mi rifiuti........oddio!!!!!!!!sono angosciatissima.........


Scusa, ma è un mese è lui non ti ha detto che è libero!!!!
Non ci capisco nulla...lui usciva con te per riprendersi dallo shock!!!
Io sarei offesa....


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono strana io che penso che non mi sbatterei proprio per chi non sparge petali di fiori al mio passaggio?!


No. Siamo in due...


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2009)

Razza orrenda gli uomini appena mollati(non tutti ehh!!)...di solito ci ripensano e si sbattono per l'ex, traendo linfa dalla povera malcapitata che tappa il buco...

Ora Clessy, se hai abbastanza fiducia nelle tue capacità, se non ti scoraggi nonostante i comportamenti dell'altro...(qualunque essi saranno)...potresti anche approfittare del momento per insinuarti e fare da spalla, consolatrice che poi diventa l'amore...
Tieni presente però, che lui è in vantaggio e darà fondo a tutto il suo egoismo...
Per cui, te la senti sul serio? Col rischio che ti molli appena l'altra chiama?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono strana io che penso che non mi sbatterei proprio per chi non sparge petali di fiori al mio passaggio?!





Iris ha detto:


> No. Siamo in due...


 Bè, fiori magari proprio sono esagerati, però il rispetto sarebbe gradito....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono strana io che penso che non mi sbatterei proprio per chi non sparge petali di fiori al mio passaggio?!


per uno che sparge petali di fiori al passaggio bisognerebbe essere disposte a fare altrettanto.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per uno che sparge petali di fiori al passaggio bisognerebbe essere disposte a fare altrettanto.


bè, mi pare spesso di aver sentito di persone che venivano qui spargendo petali per chi davvero non lo meritava e certo non solo non faceva altrettanto, ma in cambio ripagava male! 
Credo che siano in molti quelli disposti a mettersi in discussione, soprattutto nella ricerca del compagno per la vita. Però non è facile trovare chi davvero lo merita e, consentimelo, può starci che un uomo sia dubbioso riguardo ad una relazione, che sia in un momento particolare, che non sia attratto ma si trovi solo bene in amicizia, però se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è la mancanza di chiarezza. E', per me, un primo tradimento.
Sarò libera di scegliere di frequentarti essendo a conoscenza se tu sei single o meno, se sei in riflessione con la tua ragazza o se sei stato appena mollato? 
O non me lo merito? 
Non posso decidere? Devo 'subire' quello che accade nella tua vita e valutare solo le sensazioni momentanee? Io lo vedo davvero come una grossa mancanza di rispetto e una manipolazione bella e buona. 
Già per questo il tipo di clessy a me, sono onesta, sta sulle scatole parecchio.
In più, per quanto a lei piaccia, deve a questo punto muoversi lei e buttarsi a pesciolino? Per poi finire alla piastra? Se lui sparge petali... ci si penserà!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, mi pare spesso di aver sentito di persone che venivano qui spargendo petali per chi davvero non lo meritava e certo non solo non faceva altrettanto, ma in cambio ripagava male!
> Credo che siano in molti quelli disposti a mettersi in discussione, soprattutto nella ricerca del compagno per la vita. Però non è facile trovare chi davvero lo merita e, consentimelo, può starci che un uomo sia dubbioso riguardo ad una relazione, che sia in un momento particolare, che non sia attratto ma si trovi solo bene in amicizia, però se c'è una cosa che non sopporto è la mancanza di chiarezza. E', per me, un primo tradimento.
> Sarò libera di scegliere di frequentarti essendo a conoscenza se tu sei single o meno, se sei in riflessione con la tua ragazza o se sei stato appena mollato?
> O non me lo merito?
> ...

























ma perchè lo dici a me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè lo dici a me?


beccati la ramanzina e muta, che te la meriti!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> beccati la ramanzina e muta, che te la meriti!












  ma non ho capito che avevo scritto per meritarmela...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non ho capito che avevo scritto per meritarmela...


 
nulla.
sulla fiducia non è valida?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè lo dici a me?












  p  erchè hai detto 'bisognerebbe essere disposti a fare altrettanto' come se clessidra non lo fosse.... o come se alla fine dei conti fosse una cosa che non vale la  pena!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























e comunque sì, a priori!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> p  erchè hai detto 'bisognerebbe essere disposti a fare altrettanto' come se clessidra non lo fosse.... o come se alla fine dei conti fosse una cosa che non vale la pena!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brava grande, cantagliene e suonagliene due a questa screanzata


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brava grande, cantagliene e suonagliene due a questa screanzata


 guarda, dammi man forte, perchè davvero non so se ce la faccio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, dammi man forte, perchè davvero non so se ce la faccio!


cosa faccio? la tengo così all'occorrenza le puoi dare anche due schiaffoni?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa faccio? la tengo così all'occorrenza le puoi dare anche due schiaffoni?


OTTIMA IDEA!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma tienile le orecchie ben aperte, che devo dirle altre due cosette..... appena mi rivengono in mente....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OTTIMA IDEA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inveisci senza pietà 

	
	
		
		
	


	







(forse è il caso di smetterla di svaccare, prima che staff ci stacchi le mani? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Grande82 (14 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> inveisci senza pietà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quotolo....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me la notizia giunta dall'amico conferma che non ha risposto alle tue domande perchè ancora in piena crisi con la ex...
> 
> Magari è stato preso in contropiede dalla decisione di lei, mentre lui stava valutando il da farsi e quindi muoversi lui....
> 
> ...


Sì la prenderò come viene, intanto ci vediamo domani sera mi ha invitato fuori....Ma secondo te che devo fare?rifargli la "domanda"?
grazie intanto........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è un mese è lui non ti ha detto che è libero!!!!
> Non ci capisco nulla...lui usciva con te per riprendersi dallo shock!!!
> Io sarei offesa....


Non so quanto tempo è passato...lnon ho visibilità...è una mia supposizione...Non lo ha specificato al mio amico....però devo dire che l'ultima settimana l'ho sentito molto più "disponibile"...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Razza orrenda gli uomini appena mollati(non tutti ehh!!)...di solito ci ripensano e si sbattono per l'ex, traendo linfa dalla povera malcapitata che tappa il buco...
> 
> Ora Clessy, se hai abbastanza fiducia nelle tue capacità, se non ti scoraggi nonostante i comportamenti dell'altro...(qualunque essi saranno)...potresti anche approfittare del momento per insinuarti e fare da spalla, consolatrice che poi diventa l'amore...
> Tieni presente però, che lui è in vantaggio e darà fondo a tutto il suo egoismo...
> Per cui, te la senti sul serio? Col rischio che ti molli appena l'altra chiama?


Mah francamente pazienza, diciamo che dopo l'esperienza passata in cui miè stato dichiarato un matrimonio non immaginato, sono abbastanza forte e mi aspetto di tutto...Se mi dirà così, gli dirò tanti auguri è stato bello.....Sono DISILLUSA SU TUTTO!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> p  erchè hai detto 'bisognerebbe essere disposti a fare altrettanto' come se clessidra non lo fosse.... o come se alla fine dei conti fosse una cosa che non vale la pena!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, al momento non sarei disposta a fare altrettanto...ma è un problema mio in generale...non verso di lui in particolare....ho sofferto troppo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Gli parlerei per dirgli che mi interessa più di un amico....Non lo vedrei più.... se mi vedesse solo come un'amica e se è fidanzato!


La cosa che balza all'occhio è che tu sei concentratissima sul risultato (metterti o non metterti con lui) mentre non tieni in alcun conto se valga la pena di pensare a lui come ad un compagno, dato che sta già dando prova di pensare principalmente a sè e accessoriamente a te.



Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, calma!!!
> un uomo appena single che ancora si chiede 'come è stato possibile' è un soggetto complicato.
> Con te sta bene, certo, ma forse ora lo senti distante perchè concentrato sulle sue riflessioni.
> *non depone a suo favore l'atteggiamento avuto finora:sarebbe stato più gentile e rispettoso da parte sua informarti sullo stato delle cose. E questo ci fa pensare su che persona sia, no?* PErchè oltre a star bene con lui, deve piacerti anche come persona, clessi....
> .....


In quel "star bene con lui" dovresti far rientrare il come ti tratta.. cioè, mi ripeto, dovresti imparare a valutare "l'altro" complessivamente e non soltanto sulla emozione immediata del parlarli e del vederlo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è un mese è lui non ti ha detto che è libero!!!!
> Non ci capisco nulla...*lui usciva con te per riprendersi dallo shock!!!*
> Io sarei offesa....















Confù ha detto:


> Razza orrenda gli uomini appena mollati(non tutti ehh!!)...di solito ci ripensano e *si sbattono per l'ex, traendo linfa dalla povera malcapitata che tappa il buco*...















Confù ha detto:


> Ora Clessy, se hai abbastanza fiducia nelle tue capacità, se non ti scoraggi nonostante i comportamenti dell'altro...(qualunque essi saranno)...*potresti anche approfittare del momento per insinuarti e fare da spalla, consolatrice che poi diventa l'amore...*











Confù ha detto:


> Tieni presente però, che lui è in vantaggio e darà fondo a tutto il suo egoismo...
> Per cui, te la senti sul serio? Col rischio che ti molli appena l'altra chiama?


Attenzione a non incarnare il ruolo della donna "rimbalzo"..  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Mah francamente pazienza, diciamo che dopo l'esperienza passata in cui miè stato dichiarato un matrimonio non immaginato, *sono abbastanza forte e mi aspetto di tutto*...Se mi dirà così, gli dirò tanti auguri è stato bello.....*Sono DISILLUSA SU TUTTO*!


Purtroppo ho paura di no.. ma ci siamo noi crotale a darti man forte


----------



## Old Confù (14 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Attenzione a non incarnare il ruolo della donna "rimbalzo"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo temo anch'io...
Clessy pensa di essere forte, ma secondo me ne parla(scrive) troppo e si fà troppi flash(intesi come voli pindarici su cosa potrebbe accadere e su come dovrebbe comportarsi)...
Per me c'è dentro con tutte le scarpe...

Vulvietta, quanto al frequentare qualcuno che è stato mollato...bhè ne so qualcosa...
Però nn capisco, di solito se vengo mollata io, raramente ho quei rigurgiti di egoismo che mi portano a ferire chi mi stà intorno...

di solito voglio stare sola....o tuttalpiù frequentare spassionatamente qualcuno che so già essere sbagliato!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (14 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Lo temo anch'io...
> Clessy pensa di essere forte, ma secondo me ne parla(scrive) troppo e si fà troppi flash(intesi come voli pindarici su cosa potrebbe accadere e su come dovrebbe comportarsi)...
> Per me c'è dentro con tutte le scarpe...
> 
> ...


Che tristezza.........!..............io non so che dire..........


----------



## Verena67 (14 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, al momento non sarei disposta a fare altrettanto...ma è un problema mio in generale...non verso di lui in particolare....ho sofferto troppo.


 
Clessy, ma esattamente...tu cosa vorresti?

Perché non è che mi è ancora chiaro....!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessy, ma esattamente...tu cosa vorresti?
> 
> Perché non è che mi è ancora chiaro....!


Cosa vorrei?non so...io sto bene con lui, ho voglia di vederlo e passarci insieme del tempo.....mi sento tranquilla e serena con lui.....poi se son rose fioriranno.....! Mi piacerebbe iniziare una storia con lui, però come si fa a dire a priori se è la persona giusta?!?in fondo io l'ho conosciuto quasi per caso in un momento dove non avrei mai pensato di incontrare qualcuno........La nostra amiciiza e la piacevole scoperta di stare bene insieme è avvenuta in modo così graduale per entrambi...anche per me...Insomma io non è che all'inizio l'ho visto come l'uomo della mia vita e non lo vedo così nemmeno adesso........Non so spiegarvi........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io mi sono accorta che iniziava a piacermi dopo un bel po' di tempo che lo frequentavo.......quando l'ho conosciuto, mi ero appena "rilasciata" con il mio ex.....quindi non è che fossi così propensa e serana a nuove conoscenze.........


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per uno che sparge petali di fiori al passaggio bisognerebbe essere disposte a fare altrettanto.


Era un modo di dire. Certo...il rispetto e l'amore devono essere reciproci.


----------



## Iris (15 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cosa vorrei?non so...io sto bene con lui, ho voglia di vederlo e passarci insieme del tempo.....mi sento tranquilla e serena con lui.....poi se son rose fioriranno.....! Mi piacerebbe iniziare una storia con lui, però come si fa a dire a priori se è la persona giusta?!?in fondo io l'ho conosciuto quasi per caso in un momento dove non avrei mai pensato di incontrare qualcuno........La nostra amiciiza e la piacevole scoperta di stare bene insieme è avvenuta in modo così graduale per entrambi...anche per me...Insomma io non è che all'inizio l'ho visto come l'uomo della mia vita e non lo vedo così nemmeno adesso........Non so spiegarvi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E allora, prendila come viene.
Se tu non fossi così ansiosa e fragile (almeno lo appari...), non mi preoccuperei di di metterti in guardia. 
Se vuoi un passatempo senza tanta progettualità, un tipo come lui ti calza a pennello.
Ma ho l'impressione che tu vuoi invece un fidanzato. E sarebbe legittimo.
Il fatto che non c'è univocità di intenti tra voi due...univocità di aspettative: tu prendi molto sul serio anche uno sbattito di ciglia, lui neanche la sua vita affettiva. E' questo il punto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Cosa vorrei?non so...io sto bene con lui, ho voglia di vederlo e passarci insieme del tempo.....mi sento tranquilla e serena con lui.....poi se son rose fioriranno.....! Mi piacerebbe iniziare una storia con lui, però *come si fa a dire a priori se è la persona giusta?!?*in fondo io l'ho conosciuto quasi per caso in un momento dove non avrei mai pensato di incontrare qualcuno........La nostra amiciiza e la piacevole scoperta di stare bene insieme è avvenuta in modo così graduale per entrambi...anche per me...Insomma io non è che all'inizio l'ho visto come l'uomo della mia vita e non lo vedo così nemmeno adesso........Non so spiegarvi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo si stabilisce a priori ma cammin facendo e attraverso il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti una persona ti dice molto di sè. Bisogna però essere disponibili a tener conto degli elementi incongruenti. 
Insomma, sono un po' confusa anch'io: questa chiacchierata si è come apparentemente trasformata in una crociata contro questo tipo che ti piace e tutte noi sembriamo delle "cattive" che demoliscono l'immagine di un bravo ragazzo di cui poco o nulla sappiamo e che magari è solo un po' confuso..

Ma dunque perchè dici di sentirti serena e tranquilla con lui se poi da un altro lato senti bene (e sei amareggiata per questo) che, per quante legittime ragioni lui possa avere, non è limpido nei tuoi confronti e ti tiene fuori dalle sue cose anche se in parte ricadono su di te e ti riguardano?

La cosa che mi colpisce di te è perchè tu non sia disposta a tener conto di elementi-_lampadina_ che dovrebbero servirti 1) a valutare più realisticamente una situazione 2) a diluire ed assorbire nel tempo l'eventuale delusione (fino ad evitarla!), invece che esserne investita in pieno alla fine della storia, tipo badilata in faccia.

Why? Pecchè?? Perchè scegli di tradire la tua "pancia", il tuo istinto, te stessa??


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non lo si stabilisce a priori ma cammin facendo e attraverso il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti una persona ti dice molto di sè. Bisogna però essere disponibili a tener conto degli elementi incongruenti.
> Insomma, sono un po' confusa anch'io: questa chiacchierata si è come apparentemente trasformata in una crociata contro questo tipo che ti piace e tutte noi sembriamo delle "cattive" che demoliscono l'immagine di un bravo ragazzo di cui poco o nulla sappiamo e che magari è solo un po' confuso..
> 
> Ma dunque perchè dici di sentirti serena e tranquilla con lui se poi da un altro lato senti bene (e sei amareggiata per questo) che, per quante legittime ragioni lui possa avere, non è limpido nei tuoi confronti e ti tiene fuori dalle sue cose anche se in parte ricadono su di te e ti riguardano?
> ...


pecchè leggere quello che scrivi e come lo scrivi è cosi_ perfect_?

ciorno pimpi.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non lo si stabilisce a priori ma cammin facendo e attraverso il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti una persona ti dice molto di sè. Bisogna però essere disponibili a tener conto degli elementi incongruenti.
> Insomma, sono un po' confusa anch'io: questa chiacchierata si è come apparentemente trasformata in una crociata contro questo tipo che ti piace e tutte noi sembriamo delle "cattive" che demoliscono l'immagine di un bravo ragazzo di cui poco o nulla sappiamo e che magari è solo un po' confuso..
> 
> Ma dunque perchè dici di sentirti serena e tranquilla con lui se poi da un altro lato senti bene (e sei amareggiata per questo) che, per quante legittime ragioni lui possa avere, non è limpido nei tuoi confronti e ti tiene fuori dalle sue cose anche se in parte ricadono su di te e ti riguardano?
> ...


ma io non ho tradito la mia pancia, semmai tradito o poco condiviso quello che mi avete consigliato voi...nel senso che io non ho mai avuto incertezze, solo paura del mio istinto vista la passata esperienza


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma io non ho tradito la mia pancia, semmai tradito o poco condiviso quello che mi avete consigliato voi...nel senso che io non ho mai avuto incertezze, *solo paura del mio istinto vista la passata esperienza*


In che senso paura del tuo istinto? 
Il tuo istinto "dovrebbe" guidarti invece, essere il tuo miglior consigliere.


----------



## Old Confù (15 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma io non ho tradito la mia pancia, semmai tradito o poco condiviso quello che mi avete consigliato voi...nel senso che io non ho mai avuto incertezze, solo paura del mio istinto vista la passata esperienza


Pensi che in passato il tuo istinto ti abbia portato verso scelte sbagliate?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Pensi che in passato il tuo istinto ti abbia portato verso scelte sbagliate?


Sì...sempre purtroppo!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (15 Maggio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In che senso paura del tuo istinto?
> Il tuo istinto "dovrebbe" guidarti invece, essere il tuo miglior consigliere.


lo so ma quello che mi ha detto in passato il mio istinto, mi ha portato a inseguire sogni impossibili


----------



## Old Confù (15 Maggio 2009)

Io credo che Vulvia nn intendesse la porzione di istinto a cui fà piacere credere....quella che, per intenderci, ci porta a battere sempre su un punto e ad illuderci laddove non ci sono basi, in virtù della speranza di un cambiamento...

Ma quella parte di istinto più nascosta, quella che nn vorremmo ascoltare perchè ci scoraggia prima del tempo...quella che grida il nostro concetto di rispetto e che ci fà scattare dei campanellini(che spesso trascuriamo) se questo concetto viene tradito.

In sostanza, quella voce che ti ha spinto ad aprire questo thread pur sapendo cosa avrebbero potuto commentare gli altri.

Quella cosa ti dice???


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Maggio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> lo so ma quello che mi ha detto in passato il mio istinto, mi ha portato a inseguire sogni impossibili


Bisogna fare delle distinzioni: è il desiderio o il bisogno che ti portano a inseguire i sogni anche quelli impossibili.

L'istinto invece è come dice confù "il campanellino d'allarme", cioè quella *verità profonda* che ti fa dire "lo sapevo" dopo che hai ricevuto la mazzata. E' che si è scelto di non ascoltarla. Ed è un peccato perchè è la parte più autentica di noi ed è anche per questo che poi certe mazzate fanno così male: perchè si è preferito altro alla parte più autentica di noi.

A me sembra che, almeno in questo caso, il tuo istinto non abbia nessun problema di percezione di come stanno le cose, è solo che vorresti fortemente che fossero diverse, fino al punto di non tenerne conto. 

Con ciò, non sto dicendo che il tipo che ti piace sia un mostro di egoismo infrequentabile (non mi interessa stabilirlo), ti sto suggerendo di stare in ascolto di te stessa perchè quella è la verità: se non ti senti considerata e rispettata, quella è la verità! Indipendentemente dal fatto che lui sia carino e ci sappia fare.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Giugno 2009)

*aggiornamento*

Cari amici, sono arrivata al punto di odiarlo...in questi due mesi siamo ancora usciti insieme la sera, per cene, ci siamo sentiti ogni due giorni al telefono....siamo arrivati ad un bacio sulla fronte da parte sua una sera...a me che gli faccio capire un interesse per lui dicendogli che ero "gelosa" di una sua collega e lui che mi guarda intensamente....Si dichiara single, dice che è stato lasciato, che non la sente più...che ora ricomincia da zero, che non è abituato alla vita da single...che ha avuto solo storie lunghe, che ogni volta che frequenta una ragazza dopo un bacio inizia la storia di 5 anni....che non riesce ad avere storie superficiali.
L'ultima volta che ci siamo visti mi a preso le mani me le ha tenute strette, ma non mi ha baciata anche se c'era aria da bacio e io mi sono stufata...ho deciso di non vederlo più....Mi ha cercato, mi ha chiesto di vederci a pranzo (?????) ma l'ho bidonato...(se l'ultima volta c'era aria di bacio, non sia mai che ci sia rischio questa volta, no?????)........mi chiede se ci vediamo un minuto per un caffè, ma non mi chiede di uscire la sera....
Ora io non voglio più vederlo e questo caffè domani non vorrei andare a prenderlo.............Io non lo capisco, ma ora lo odio.............chemi dite???sento che è un gran paraculo!!!!!!!!
baci


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Giugno 2009)

inoltre non ho la benchè minima intenzione di dichiararmi, anche perchè non solo quel che provavo ormai non esiste più.....ma non voglio dargli la soddisfazione di avere la conferma di avermi conquistata.......!!!!!!!!!! è un profumaio?????....Avrei preferito ci fosse stato sesso, almeno uno dice:" va beh mi voleva solo per quello è unos tronzo!!! e io scema che ci sono cascata.......ma zero, non posso dire neanche quello...ma che senso ha questo rapporto?????????'


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Giugno 2009)

non voglio più fare l'errore di correre dietro a qualcuno a cui NON PIACCIO ABBASTANZA, evidentemente.......ma che cavolo mi cerca a fare con insistenza???????'non capisco...........


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2009)

ciao Clessy!

Non penso nemmeno sia questione di essere paraculi, quanto proprio disturbati: la verità te l'ha detta lui, chiara e tonda. Non se la sente di avere una storia lunga CON TE.

E siccome non gli dispiacerebbe la storiella, ma sa che tu non ci staresti, ti tiene a bagno maria.

Chiudi e non vederlo mai piu', se l'avessi fatto quando te l'abbiamo detto, ti saresti risparmiata due mesi di sofferenze...o no?!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non voglio più fare l'errore di correre dietro a qualcuno a cui NON PIACCIO ABBASTANZA, evidentemente.......ma che cavolo mi cerca a fare con insistenza???????*'non capisco...........*


non provarci neanche a capirlo ! A te così non va bene , giusto ? Taglia i ponti !


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> inoltre non ho la benchè minima intenzione di dichiararmi, anche perchè non solo quel che provavo ormai non esiste più.....ma non voglio dargli la soddisfazione di avere la conferma di avermi conquistata.......!!!!!!!!!! è un profumaio?????....Avrei preferito ci fosse stato sesso, almeno uno dice:" va beh mi voleva solo per quello è unos tronzo!!! e io scema che ci sono cascata.......ma zero, non posso dire neanche quello...ma che senso ha questo rapporto?????????'


Questo è ancora peggio del Bas di Rita!
Non farti troppe domande e fuggi da lui perché perdi solo tempo.
Al massimo potresti ritentare con lui tra qualche anno.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Giugno 2009)

sono d'accordissimo con voi....ma secondo me a lui non interessa neanche la storiella!!! francamente penso che ci avrebbe già provato........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .......Basta non lo vedrò mai più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (25 Giugno 2009)

almeno il mio ex nel suo essere stronzo è sempre stato maledettamente chiaro.......ma io ero davvero partita di testa....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Forse certe esperienze servono davvero........


----------



## Old sperella (25 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo con voi....*ma secondo me a lui non interessa neanche la storiella!!! francamente penso che ci avrebbe già provato.*.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì infatti . Gli stai tenendo compagnia in attesa che lui si trovi una con cui iniziare una storia . 
E anche ti volesse per una storiella ...sarebbe quello che vuoi ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non voglio più fare l'errore di correre dietro a qualcuno a cui NON PIACCIO ABBASTANZA, evidentemente.......ma che cavolo mi cerca a fare con insistenza???????'non capisco...........


Ma santo cielo benedetta ragazza ...se uno cerca il rapporto sentimentale platonico, ma non vuole sesso che paraculo vuoi che sia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' impotente, ma vuole avere il calore di una donna emotivamente e spera nel miracolo.

Non capisco cosa c'entri questo con il non piacergli abbastanza.
Ma dai!!!
Potrei essere tua madre, ma se un uomo volesse uscire con me (non come amica, ma in un rapporto para-sentimentale) e non volesse sesso capirei subito che il problema è suo e non mio!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> almeno il mio ex nel suo essere stronzo è sempre stato maledettamente chiaro.......ma io ero davvero partita di testa.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il tuo ex non era impotente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo è ancora peggio del Bas di Rita!
> Non farti troppe domande e fuggi da lui perché perdi solo tempo.
> Al massimo potresti ritentare con lui tra qualche anno.


 Stesso problema


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

puo starci che è meglio soffrire per un qualcuno , prendendo quindi la scorciatoia, per non affrontare la "paura di soffrire " in solinga solitudo e smucinare dentro di noi?
uoi
smucinare= rovistare. come quando andiamo in soffitta, spaventati, al buio, nelle ragnatele.......per capire che c'è.perchè è presente sta paura.e guardala bene in faccia.ci vuole tempo, ma ci si riesce.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2009)

*Esagerata!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo benedetta ragazza ...se uno cerca il rapporto sentimentale platonico, ma non vuole sesso che paraculo vuoi che sia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che ci stia bene in compagnia, come amica ma non gli piaccia abbastanza non è proprio possibile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se è così, ma a clessy bene non sta...lo mandasse a stendere o riequilibrasse il rapporto tarandolo sulla mera amicizia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tertium non datur!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma che ci stia bene in compagnia, come amica ma non gli piaccia abbastanza non è proprio possibile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herry (v. Herry ti presento Sally) docet.
Non ho mai sentito di un uomo che frequenta una donna con assiduità e non è disponibile a farci sesso ...a meno che non sia la madre, la zia, la sorella o ...







...la moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	







O sia impotente.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Herry (v. Herry ti presento Sally) docet.
> Non ho mai sentito di un uomo che frequenta una donna con assiduità e non è disponibile a farci sesso ...a meno che non sia la madre, la zia, la sorella o ...
> 
> 
> ...


...o non gli piaccia fisicamente ma caratterialmente si... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che non tutti cercano solo quello...sempre e comunque! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza contare che magari sesso lo possa fare diversamente da clessy...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...o non gli piaccia fisicamente ma caratterialmente si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grassetto nero:



























grassetto rosso





















   ??????


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Quoto Fedy. Al giorno d'oggi è comunussimo per entrambi i sessi avere piu' contatti, piu' storie o amicizie parallele.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma che ci stia bene in compagnia, come amica ma non gli piaccia abbastanza non è proprio possibile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, a me bene non sta proprio per nulla perchè lui alla fine ha fatto di tutto per illudermi...poi quando ha capito che ero abbastanza presa sta fuggendo, ma non fugge totalmente mi vuole tenere sempre lì........
Non mi va davvero di vederlo più. Mi date una buona scusa per declinare un caffè di 5 minuti???lavoriamo attaccati praticamente e cmq non voglio nemmeno fargli vedere che ora sono offesa perchè non è successo nulla tra di noi,. Non voglio dargli questa soddisfazione.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ciao Clessy!
> 
> Non penso nemmeno sia questione di essere paraculi, quanto proprio disturbati: la verità te l'ha detta lui, chiara e tonda. Non se la sente di avere una storia lunga CON TE.
> 
> ...


sì Vere hai ragione, però il fatto che prima era fidanzato e poi non lo era più mi ha fregato...sbaglio in continuazione, non sono fatta per i rapporti uomo-donna..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























 .grazie, baci


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, a me bene non sta proprio per nulla perchè lui alla fine ha fatto di tutto per illudermi...poi quando ha capito che ero abbastanza presa sta fuggendo, ma non fugge totalmente mi vuole tenere sempre lì........
> Non mi va davvero di vederlo più. Mi date una buona scusa per declinare un caffè di 5 minuti???lavoriamo attaccati praticamente e cmq non voglio nemmeno fargli vedere che ora sono offesa perchè non è successo nulla tra di noi,. Non voglio dargli questa soddisfazione.....


 troppo lavoro e controllata a vista?
ti fa male un dente/un piede e non hai voglia di uscire?
aspetti un cliente e non sai quando arriverà? da un momento all'altro?



 A parte le varie scuse possibili, credo che lui ti abbia 'illuso' perchè non se la sente di iniziare un'altra relazione seria dopo l'ennesima andata male, sta bene con te ma non abbastanza da mettersi di nuovo in gioco e quindi aspetta... .cosa? O che gli scatti un 'in più' o..... che arrivi una nuova emozione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Quindi fai benissimo ad allontanarti. 
Se ti vuole a sufficienza si farà avanti se no.... vuol dire che era solo un altro insicuro/indeciso che prendeva tempo.... 
buon per te!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> . Mi date una buona scusa per declinare un caffè di 5 minuti???.....


 gastrite.......


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> troppo lavoro e controllata a vista?
> ti fa male un dente/un piede e non hai voglia di uscire?
> aspetti un cliente e non sai quando arriverà? da un momento all'altro?
> 
> ...


grazie...sì non vedo altra soluzione che un allontanamento.
baci


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> sì Vere hai ragione, però il fatto che prima era fidanzato e poi non lo era più mi ha fregato...sbaglio in continuazione, non sono fatta per i rapporti uomo-donna.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no dai non dire così, rovescia la prospettiva: a volte CERTI rapporti uomo - donna (dove non sono rispettati i nostri bisogni minimi) non sono fatti per noi!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Niente scuse, Clessy.

Sincerità, sempre: *preferisco di no*. Non devi dare altre spiegazioni, non se le merita.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Scusate, ma sono OTTO MESI che un'amica mi tormenta per una vicenda simile, e mi viene da dirlo: ma come fate a stare MESI in storie - non storie, amicizie - non amicizie?

Vi viene un'ernia a dire "Mi sembra tu non sia davvero interessato a diventare il mio fidanzato, è quindi meglio che non ci vediamo del tutto"?!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma sono OTTO MESI che un'amica mi tormenta per una vicenda simile, e mi viene da dirlo: ma come fate a stare MESI in storie - non storie, amicizie - non amicizie?
> 
> Vi viene un'ernia a dire "Mi sembra tu non sia davvero interessato a diventare il mio fidanzato, è quindi meglio che non ci vediamo del tutto"?!


Mah sai, penso che si cerchi sempre di rimandare il momento della constatazione a tutti gli effetti del RIFIUTO. E' una ferita narcisistica non da poco e poi ti regala solo altre insicurezze...quindi ci si aggrappa sempre ad illusioni che loro alimentano, con la speranza di dire: non mi può andare sempre male, e invece....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .Io ora mi sento insicura più di prima, non ho più voglia di riprovarci con nessuno...fa male per dirindindina.....vorrei rinchiudermi in una campana e ogni volta ti chiedi: COSA HO DI SBAGLIATO?????non prova neanche attrazione per me....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Ma scusa, ma non fa piu' male illudersi? Un bel taglio netto (anche ai capelli, per cambiare!), e si riparte, magari con meno illusioni, ma piu' concretezza!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

allora gli ho appena risposto di NO, non posso nel pomeriggio e lui mi ha scritto:

ma neanche il tempo di un panino al volo ? daiiiii... 
se non riesci, non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo alla prossima settimana.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, ma non fa piu' male illudersi? Un bel taglio netto (anche ai capelli, per cambiare!), e si riparte, magari con meno illusioni, ma piu' concretezza!!


No perchè loro TI ILLUDONO e tu in quel momento non capisci che TI STANNO ILLUDENDO, ma che loro sono INTERESSATI A TE!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Mah sai, penso che si cerchi sempre di rimandare il momento della constatazione a tutti gli effetti del RIFIUTO. E' una ferita narcisistica non da poco e poi ti regala solo altre insicurezze...quindi ci si aggrappa sempre ad illusioni che loro alimentano, con la speranza di dire: non mi può andare sempre male, e invece....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sai che c'è? PArlando con le parole di Verena direi: ci innamoriamo, ci vogliamo innamorare, di persone non chiare. Dovremmo forse smettere anche solo di pensarle quelle persone. Dovremmo aspettare un uomo in grado di invitarci per un caffè con la chiara intenzione di conoscerci meglio perchè attratto da noi e senza il velo del sospetto di un'amicizia fuori luogo!!
Dovremmo riuscire (bontà nostra) a chiudere il cuore perr tutti quelli che non lo aprono loro per noi. E dare una chance a chi lo merita come comportamento e non a chi lo meriterebbe solo perchè ci attrae caratterialmente o fisicamente ma non si dimostra convinto, lui per primo, di volerci frequentare!!
E' chaiaro che questa è la ricetta per non soffrire e non quella per amare. L'amore seguirebbe percorsi suoi. 
Però cavoli, abbiamo pure un'età e io penso che ogni tanto si dovrebbe provare PRIMA ad evitare la sofferenza e DOPO a vedere se l'amore subentra....


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> allora gli ho appena risposto di NO, non posso nel pomeriggio e lui mi ha scritto:
> 
> ma neanche il tempo di un panino al volo ? daiiiii...
> se non riesci, non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo alla prossima settimana.


 no, non riesco.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> allora gli ho appena risposto di NO, non posso nel pomeriggio e lui mi ha scritto:
> 
> ma neanche il tempo di un panino al volo ? daiiiii...
> se non riesci, non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo alla prossima settimana.


occasione magnifica per scrivergli la frase che ti ho testé indicata.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> allora gli ho appena risposto di NO, non posso nel pomeriggio e lui mi ha scritto:
> 
> ma neanche il tempo di un panino al volo ? daiiiii...
> se non riesci, non ti preoccupare, rimandiamo alla prossima settimana.


niente panino clessy.
a costo di non schiodare il sedere dalla sedia
se non ti va di dirgli chiaramente di allargarsi, come dice verena,
e lui torna alla carica in un  momento in cui vede che stai seduta senza far niente,
mettiti a far finta di cercare un numero per una telefonata urgente e poi compila il numero del tuo cell privo dell'ultima cifra


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No perchè loro TI ILLUDONO e tu in quel momento non capisci che TI STANNO ILLUDENDO, ma che loro sono INTERESSATI A TE!!!!!!!


 
eh no. Un minimo di consapevolezza una donna adulta ce la deve avere.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Però cavoli, abbiamo pure un'età e io penso che ogni tanto si dovrebbe provare PRIMA ad evitare la sofferenza e DOPO a vedere se l'amore subentra....


 
ragazze, poche storie. Gli anni passano, la gente si sposa, fa figli, vive.

E c'è chi resta al palo a bersi le storielle.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> niente panino clessy.
> a costo di non schiodare il sedere dalla sedia
> se non ti va di dirgli chiaramente di allargarsi, come dice verena,
> e lui torna alla carica in un momento in cui vede che stai seduta senza far niente,
> mettiti a far finta di cercare un numero per una telefonata urgente e poi compila il numero del tuo cell privo dell'ultima cifra


no non lavoriamo mica nello stesso posto...vicini di palazzo...diciamo


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ragazze, poche storie. Gli anni passano, la gente si sposa, fa figli, vive.
> 
> E c'è chi resta al palo a bersi le storielle.

























hai ragione!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Scusate, cito la storia della mia amica. Lei 35 anni, carina ma insomma...come tante. Lavora. Brava ragazza, nessuna storia importante nel suo passato.

Conosce in compagnia un tipo  (SETTEMBRE 2008) si scrivono al msn per mesi, ogni tanto si vedono (sempre rigorosamente in gruppo) la cosa prosegue così (già oltre il suo termine naturale) finché a GENNAIO 2009 lui sparisce. Lei entra in crisi, e comincia a rimpiangere la sua "presenza" (peraltro quasi del tutto virtuale). Lui si scusa, è stato male. Ma sono balle, in verità ha un'altra.

Lui è un separato senza figli, il cui matrimonio sarebbe finito perché "La moglie era come morta, non voleva mai uscire o fare niente di divertente" (qui altro che campanello d'allarme, c'era tutta l'orchestra che suonava!)

Lei fa un ostracismo agli amici: non invitino lui e la tipa (da lei definita "quella *******") se c'è lei.

Ma perde 10 kg per l'ansia e la rabbia. Ogni tanto lui le fa un salutino sul msn, allora lei va da cartomanti (una le ha preso 80 euro!!!!) e in depressione, pensando che "Lui la ama ma l'altra si è messa di mezzo, e magari lui ha paura di un rapporto serio".

Vedete voi!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> occasione magnifica per scrivergli la frase che ti ho testé indicata.


gli ho detto che non potevo e poi gli ho scritto:

ma perchè?devi parlarmi di qualcosa di urgente di lavoro per esempio???

perchè ho anche il sospetto che io gli faccia comodo perchè sono molto intelligente (almeno questo))) e mi chiede sempre consigli........


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

E hai sbagliato!!! Ma perché gli solleciti chiarimenti? E' ovvio che non vuole darti quel che tu vuoi!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E hai sbagliato!!! Ma perché gli solleciti chiarimenti? E' ovvio che non vuole darti quel che tu vuoi!!


 
uffffffffffffff

mi ha risposto:

no, tranquilla era solo un saluto

buon week end


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> uffffffffffffff
> 
> mi ha risposto:
> 
> ...


 ti logorerai nell'attesa di un suo nuovo invito e tuo nuovo rifiuto o cancelli numero, sms e tutto e vai avanti cancellandolo dalla tua esistenza? 


Potresti pure cambiar numero.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh no. Un minimo di consapevolezza una donna adulta ce la deve avere.


nel mollare quando capisce che non è interessato


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti logorerai nell'attesa di un suo nuovo invito e tuo nuovo rifiuto o cancelli numero, sms e tutto e vai avanti cancellandolo dalla tua esistenza?
> 
> 
> Potresti pure cambiar numero.....


 
no, guarda se è un po' intelligente e non interessato...capirà che non voglio vederlo........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

*e se*

gli rispondo...

mi spiace, ma preferisco non vederti per un po'.....?!?!

che dite???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...o non gli piaccia fisicamente ma caratterialmente si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma allora la frquenta da amica ..non con quel sottofondo di ambiguità.

Escludi che esistano uomini impotenti? 
Allora non fabbricherebbero tante pilloline blu...che con alcuni non funzionano..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli rispondo...
> 
> mi spiace, ma preferisco non vederti per un po'.....?!?!
> 
> che dite???


Ma tu questo tentenna lo vuoi?
Lo avresti voluto, ma ti ha stufata, no?
Allora sei tu che lo molli e dici che non hai intenzione di continuare questa amicizia perché cerchi altro.
Mica ti rifiuta lui (infatti insiste) lo rifiuti tu.
E se invece fosse solo titubante ...questo atteggiamento lo porterebbe a una decisione che tu forse potresti valutare ...e scartare.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu questo tentenna lo vuoi?
> Lo avresti voluto, ma ti ha stufata, no?
> Allora sei tu che lo molli e dici che non hai intenzione di continuare questa amicizia perché cerchi altro.
> Mica ti rifiuta lui (infatti insiste) lo rifiuti tu.
> E se invece fosse solo titubante ...questo atteggiamento lo porterebbe a una decisione che tu forse potresti valutare ...e scartare.


lo avrei voluto ma mi ha stufato...che faccio cerco di essere chiara?????
glielo scrivo??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> lo avrei voluto ma mi ha stufato...che faccio cerco di essere chiara?????
> glielo scrivo??


 Che tu hai bisogno di un rapporto sentimentale e preferisci non continuare questa amicizia che ti impegna tempo che vuoi dedicare ad altro.
Ma quando si molla qualcuno non si fanno tanti discorsi.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> nel mollare quando capisce che *non è interessato*


e lui non lo è
o almeno non nel senso che interessa te




Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, guarda se è un po' intelligente e non interessato...capirà che non voglio vederlo........


 
ce n'è un botto che continuerebbero sta manfrina
non sai mai
..per tempi di carestia
o solo perchè si sentono lusingati dall'interesse 




Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli rispondo...
> 
> mi spiace, ma preferisco non vederti per un po'.....?!?!
> 
> che dite???


 


Clessidra1 ha detto:


> lo avrei voluto ma mi ha stufato...che faccio cerco di essere chiara?????
> glielo scrivo??


 

io ora non direi niente
e soprattutto non gli direi mai quella frase
che renderebbe manifesta la delusione
quando si darà un'altra situazione simile a quella di stamattina
potrai dirgli
quello che vuoi per chiudere una frequentazione che non ti interessa, ma definitivamente


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, guarda se è un po' intelligente e non interessato...capirà che non voglio vederlo........


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che tu hai bisogno di un rapporto sentimentale e preferisci non continuare questa amicizia che ti impegna tempo che vuoi dedicare ad altro.
> Ma quando si molla qualcuno non si fanno tanti discorsi.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> lo avrei voluto ma mi ha stufato...che faccio cerco di essere chiara?????
> glielo scrivo??


 io non lo farei....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (26 Giugno 2009)

va beh, non faccio nulla.....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Vedi? 

La risposta è stata anch'essa delusiva...!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> no, guarda se è un po' intelligente e non interessato...capirà che non voglio vederlo........


gli uomini non capiscono mai quel che non gli fa comodo.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli rispondo...
> 
> mi spiace, ma preferisco non vederti per un po'.....?!?!
> 
> che dite???


perché non fai l'upgrade a "Preferirei non ci disturbassimo piu', ciao!"


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> gli uomini non capiscono mai quel che non gli fa comodo.




non apriamo il tema.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> gli uomini non capiscono mai quel che non gli fa comodo.


Non tutti dai Vere...


----------



## Old Confù (27 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non tutti dai Vere...


già...ci sono quelli che lo capiscono a posteriori...quando di solito li hai già sfamculizzati!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> perché non fai l'upgrade a "Preferirei non ci disturbassimo piu', ciao!"


 
Mi meraviglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... da te mi sarei aspettata come minimo un:  "Pur apprezzando le tue premure..  eviterei comunque di rivederci, ho una buona capacità di annoiarmi benissimo anche da sola!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (29 Giugno 2009)

*ufffffffff*

mi ha scritto un sms per chiedermi come stavo, bla bla...e poi mi ha ancora invitato A PRANZO questa settimana......

Io non voglio essere maleducata, anche perchè questo tizio per lavoro mi toccherà di incrociarlo....tra l'altro....ma non so bene come fargli capire che lo vorrei vedere per altro...


----------



## Old sperella (29 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mi ha scritto un sms per chiedermi come stavo, bla bla...e poi mi ha ancora invitato A PRANZO questa settimana......
> 
> Io non voglio essere maleducata, anche perchè questo tizio per lavoro mi toccherà di incrociarlo....tra l'altro....ma non so bene come fargli capire che lo vorrei vedere per altro...


Se proprio devi faglielo capire , ma esci dallo stallo


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mi ha scritto un sms per chiedermi come stavo, bla bla...e poi mi ha ancora invitato A PRANZO questa settimana......
> 
> Io non voglio essere maleducata, anche perchè questo tizio per lavoro mi toccherà di incrociarlo....tra l'altro....ma non so bene come fargli capire che* lo vorrei vedere per altro*...


Clessy...se tu per prima non sai cosa vuoi...non pretendere poi da lui una direzione precisa eh!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (29 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Clessy...se tu per prima non sai cosa vuoi...non pretendere poi da lui una direzione precisa eh!


Beh, ma io lo so cosa voglio...vorrei che il nostro rapporto non fosse di sola amicizia e vorrei capire da lui come vede il nostro rapporto...ma il problema è che se non ci ha provato con me, è chiaro non è interessato...e a me scoccia chiudere completamente...cosa gli dico???siccome non ci hai provato con me, non ti parlo più????


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh, ma io lo so cosa voglio...vorrei che il nostro rapporto non fosse di sola amicizia e vorrei capire da lui come vede il nostro rapporto...ma il problema è che se non ci ha provato con me, è chiaro non è interessato...e a me scoccia chiudere completamente...cosa gli dico???siccome non ci hai provato con me, non ti parlo più????


 
chiedigli che ti presti 10.000 euro perchè ne hai un enorme bisogno e se poi te li dà facciamo a metà


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh, ma io lo so cosa voglio...vorrei che il nostro rapporto non fosse di sola amicizia e vorrei capire da lui come vede il nostro rapporto...ma il problema è che se non ci ha provato con me, è chiaro non è interessato...e a me scoccia chiudere completamente...cosa gli dico???siccome non ci hai provato con me, non ti parlo più????


Prima non eri così sicura e presa da lui direi...ora che invece è quasi certo che per lui sei solo un'amica, ecco che scatta la competizione, il "ma come? naaaa....non è possibile...devo trovar il modo di smuoverlo" quando fino a poco tempo fa..."ahhh...se non si da una mossa, se non è lui a decidersi, io non ho tempo da perdere, nè voglia di impelagarmi"....

Ricordo male? Correggimi se sbaglio eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Beh, ma io lo so cosa voglio...vorrei che il nostro rapporto non fosse di sola amicizia e vorrei capire da lui come vede il nostro rapporto...ma il problema è che se non ci ha provato con me, è chiaro non è interessato...e a me scoccia chiudere completamente...cosa gli dico???siccome non ci hai provato con me, non ti parlo più????


 Diglielo.
Cosa hai da perdere?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diglielo.
> Cosa hai da perdere?


ha da perdere il sogno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha da perdere il sogno.


 Non mi sembra che sogni molto...


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che sogni molto...


Anzi siamo sull'insonnia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. mi sa che Fedifrago ha centrato il punto.  Qui é questione di stizza seduttiva, é chiaro che dell'amicizia non sa che farsene...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mi ha scritto un sms per chiedermi come stavo, bla bla...e poi mi ha ancora invitato A PRANZO questa settimana......
> 
> Io non voglio essere maleducata, anche perchè questo tizio per lavoro mi toccherà di incrociarlo....tra l'altro....*ma non so bene come fargli capire che lo vorrei vedere per altro*...


 
...guarda che l'ha già capito benissimo...ma per lui non è cosa.

Scegli quanto è meglio per te (nel caso di specie: interrompere l'amicizia).


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

a me pare un incubo, piu' che un sogno...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Prima non eri così sicura e presa da lui direi...ora che invece è quasi certo che per lui sei solo un'amica, ecco che scatta la competizione, il "ma come? naaaa....non è possibile...devo trovar il modo di smuoverlo" quando fino a poco tempo fa..."ahhh...se non si da una mossa, se non è lui a decidersi, io non ho tempo da perdere, nè voglia di impelagarmi"....
> 
> Ricordo male? Correggimi se sbaglio eh!


mah...in realtà mi stavo iniziando a prepararmi al peggio.....non posso pensare realmente a quanto mi piace....preferisco pensare solo ai suoi difetti e dimenticarlo


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> a me pare un incubo, piu' che un sogno...


Della serie che l'insonnia non é il peggiore dei mali?
Comunque ci sono "amicizie" che somigliano alle graminacee... creano allergia 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...guarda che l'ha già capito benissimo...ma per lui non è cosa.
> 
> Scegli quanto è meglio per te (nel caso di specie: interrompere l'amicizia).


su che basi?sulla base che per me l'amicizia è diventata altro???


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Clessy*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> su che basi?sulla base che per me l'amicizia è diventata altro???


 
Non é così...? Se così non fosse hai dato adito a pensare che sia anche questo un lato del problema, ma forse si é malinteso.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> mah...in realtà mi stavo iniziando a prepararmi al peggio.....non posso pensare realmente a quanto mi piace....preferisco pensare solo ai suoi difetti e dimenticarlo


Io consiglio sempre di parlare perché se è una coa fattibile si sblocca, se non lo è si chiude perché, dopo aver chiarito le reciproche posizioni, non può più continuare un rapporto ambiguo.
E senel chiarirsi ti arrabbi un po' o piangi ...cosa ti cambia rispetto a lui? Nulla.
Non preoccuparti di questo.
Pensa invece a quanta forza puoi trarre da un chiarimento per toglierti dalla testa qualsiasi illusione.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> su che basi?sulla base che per me l'amicizia è diventata altro???


 
ragazze, scusate, ma ci fate o ci siete?!

Da che mondo e mondo una donna NON DEVE SCUSARSI e NON DEVE SPIEGARSI.

Bon, è finita, passa ad altro.

Non gli devi niente di niente.


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ragazze, scusate, ma ci fate o ci siete?!
> 
> *Da che mondo e mondo una donna NON DEVE SCUSARSI e NON DEVE SPIEGARSI*.
> 
> ...


 






quindi io son donna Verena ?


scusate l'OT


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> quindi io son donna Verena ?
> 
> 
> scusate l'OT


Zyppino, tu sei un narciso, comprati "Ho sposato un narciso" della Telfener, libro illuminante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ( otto euro ben spesi, fallo!).

Qui invece si parla di dignità femminile: la donna che non implora, non prega, non pretende, ma dignitosamente si allontana da chi non puo' o non vuole darle ciò che merita!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Zyppino, tu sei un narciso, comprati "Ho sposato un narciso" della Telfener, libro illuminante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ragazze, scusate, ma ci fate o ci siete?!
> 
> Da che mondo e mondo una donna NON DEVE SCUSARSI e NON DEVE SPIEGARSI.
> 
> ...


Ma Clessy ha bisogno di una spinta pr staccarsi e per vedere chiaramente che al di là di un comportamento ambiguo non c'è nulla e se la spinta la può trovare da un confronto ...che confronto ci sia.
Meglio perdere un po' di orgoglio in una botta che trascinarsi per mesi o anni...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Mah, Clessy con tutte le "Botte" che ha già avuto direi è oltre questa necessità ingenua, no?!

Il diavolo è brutto anche senza guardarlo in faccia, mi pare!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Zyppino, tu sei un narciso, comprati "Ho sposato un narciso" della Telfener, libro illuminante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si "merita" nulla in amore...o c'è o non c'è...e qui mi par chiaro non ci sia e vi sia solo un gioco di seduzione narcisistica....da parte di entrambi! (scusa clessy se son così franco...ma sai che è inutile girarci attorno)...


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*!!!*

Al di là dei comportamenti più o meno sgradevoli, i sentimenti arrivano spontanei non per decreto di diritto femminile... quoto Feddy, inutile cercare quello che non c'é se quello che si può avere non é quello che vogliamo.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Quando parlo di "meritare" non mi riferisco ai sentimenti, ma al rispetto e alla chiarezza, ovviamente.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non si "merita" nulla in amore...o c'è o non c'è...e qui mi par chiaro non ci sia e vi sia solo un gioco di seduzione narcisistica....da parte di entrambi! (scusa clessy se son così franco...ma sai che è inutile girarci attorno)...


beh da parte mia avrebbe potuto diventarlo, ma dopo le esperienze passate, sono sempre coi piedi a terra e la situazione non mi consente di volare...lui ha tagliato le mie ali in partenza, non alimentando le mie illusioni.......Non ci ha provato!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,....certo, la mia ferita adesso è narcisistica.........il mio interesse per lui non è sfociato in altro.....ma non per colpa mia.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, Clessy con tutte le "Botte" che ha già avuto direi è oltre questa necessità ingenua, no?!
> 
> Il diavolo è brutto anche senza guardarlo in faccia, mi pare!


certo, non voglio prendermi altre botte....se voleva, si sarebbe comportato diversamente...aveva tutti i ganci.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Clessy ha bisogno di una spinta pr staccarsi e per vedere chiaramente che al di là di un comportamento ambiguo non c'è nulla e se la spinta la può trovare da un confronto ...che confronto ci sia.
> Meglio perdere un po' di orgoglio in una botta che trascinarsi per mesi o anni...


Persa, vorrei parlargli, ma penso che nessuno di voi nel forum scommetterebbe per una risposta positiva da lui.........


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Persa, vorrei parlargli, ma penso che nessuno di voi nel forum scommetterebbe per una risposta positiva da lui.........


no, ma io potrei scommettere che tu ne usciresti molto più scontenta.
ma anche aderisse ai tuoi interessi non rimarresti dell'idea che chiunque al suo posto, anche non interessato a te, avrebbe colto la palla al balzo?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, ma io potrei scommettere che tu ne usciresti molto più scontenta.
> ma anche aderisse ai tuoi interessi non rimarresti dell'idea che chiunque al suo posto, anche non interessato a te, avrebbe colto la palla al balzo?


presumo di sì, anzi ne sono certa........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Persa, vorrei parlargli, ma penso che nessuno di voi nel forum scommetterebbe per una risposta positiva da lui.........


 Potrebbe dirti qualcosa che ti farebbe stare meglio...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe dirti qualcosa che ti farebbe stare meglio...


le solite frasi fatte del tipo: sei una persona speciale ma mi sono appena lasciato, nn me la sento di iniziare una storia, mi spiace, non voglio perderti, restiamo amici..........mah na schifezza mi sentirei....ancora peggio.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> le solite frasi fatte del tipo: sei una persona speciale ma mi sono appena lasciato, nn me la sento di iniziare una storia, mi spiace, non voglio perderti, restiamo amici..........mah na schifezza mi sentirei....ancora peggio.......


A volte non succecde come si immagin ...a volte peggio, ma a volte meglio.
In ogni caso è un suggerimento se non vuoi o non sai chiudere allo stato attuale 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6B4OLhF7E8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGUGdoNJ-tc


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> Persa, vorrei parlargli, ma penso che nessuno di voi nel forum scommetterebbe per una risposta positiva da lui.........


Ti poni in modo sbagliato.  
Non si tratta di prevedere quello  che lui direbbe se gli parli, ma di accettare che una persona possa non avere per noi interesse nella maniera che a noi piacerebbe... é così difficile da accettare? 
Il narcisismo c'entra fino ad un certo punto ed é uno sgambetto dell'ego; devi solo accettare che non c'é nulla di male nel non provare un certo tipo di interesse per una persona, anche se quella persona siamo noi, esattamente come non ci piacerebbe indossare un abito di un colore che non sentiamo nostro.
Se vuoi parlagli pure, ma sii l'amica che chiarisce non altr, al fine di non provocare una ulteriore chiusura.
Poi fai come credi perché, come sempre dico, siamo noi a decidere cosa possiamo farci stare bene.
Io partirei dal volermi più bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe dirti qualcosa che ti farebbe stare meglio...


ottimista!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (1 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti poni in modo sbagliato.
> Non si tratta di prevedere quello che lui direbbe se gli parli, ma di accettare che una persona possa non avere per noi interesse nella maniera che a noi piacerebbe... é così difficile da accettare?
> Il narcisismo c'entra fino ad un certo punto ed é uno sgambetto dell'ego; devi solo accettare che non c'é nulla di male nel non provare un certo tipo di interesse per una persona, anche se quella persona siamo noi, esattamente come non ci piacerebbe indossare un abito di un colore che non sentiamo nostro.
> Se vuoi parlagli pure, ma sii l'amica che chiarisce non altr, al fine di non provocare una ulteriore chiusura.
> ...


L'ho capito che non gli piaccio!perchè devo andare ancora ad indagare su questo aspetto??non mi sembra proprio il caso, date che le probabilità sono zero


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte non succecde come si immagin ...a volte peggio, ma a volte meglio.
> In ogni caso è un suggerimento se non vuoi o non sai chiudere allo stato attuale
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6B4OLhF7E8


non è quello, è che chiudere con qualcuno perchè non gli paiccio, non è bello dato che non c'è stato nulla tra di noi. posso solo allontanarmi paino piano ed è quello che sto facendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> non è quello, è che chiudere con qualcuno perchè non gli paiccio, non è bello dato che non c'è stato nulla tra di noi. posso solo allontanarmi paino piano ed è quello che sto facendo


 Ehi mica si può piacere a tutti!
A te piacciono tutti?
Magari trovi uomini piacevoli da frequentare e che amiche trovano attraenti che per te non lo sono...

Io non son la persona che (è un esempio) che ha la pelle che fa bolle e la definisce delicata ...ovvero non sono chi trasforma un difetto in virtù ..ma non vedo perché si debba sempre caricare su di sè il peso di una cosa che non và!
Lui ti trova una persona molto piacevole al punto di farti pensare che avrebbe potuto iniziare una storia (tutto positivo, no?),ma non se la sente di iniziarla. Beh i motivi stanno in lui non in te: che sia un fifone, un disimpegnato, omosessuale in attesa di coming out, impotente, superficiale o quel che ti pare ....non c'entra nulla col tuo essere una donna che è piaciuta e può piacere molto.
Con il prossimo non ti farai aspettative prima di una svolta più chiara della relazione.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, ma io potrei scommettere che *tu ne usciresti molto più scontenta.*
> ma anche aderisse ai tuoi interessi non rimarresti dell'idea che chiunque al suo posto, anche non interessato a te, avrebbe colto la palla al balzo?


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

*gli ho parlato*

gli ho parlato...cogliendo lo spunto dal " preferisco di no di Verena!"....Ha voluto delle spiegazioni, nel senso che voleva capire perchè non volevo vederlo più e voleva che motivassi il perchè non avevo intenzione di vederlo. Mi ha detto che lo avrebbe accettato, solo e unicamente di fronte a un papiro di motivazioni valide e forse anche in quel caso nessuna corte giudiziaria me lo avrebbe concesso.
Da qui la mia domanda sul come vedeva il nostro rapporto...la sua risposta è stata che tra di noi c'è un bel feeling e lui sta bene con me però non si sente di definire il nostro un rapporto finalizzato ad un matrimonio...in quanto non è scattata la passione e l'amore....frase forte forse dettata da alcuni miei discorsi passati in cui gli accennavo al mio desiderio di avere una storia seria e di sposarmi.
Ha lasciato intendere che non mi vede come un'amica ma non mi sente di definirmi una fidanzata da sposare....Mi ha detto che dovremmo entrambi pensare a quello che vogliamo da "noi" nel rispetto reciproco...che nessuno può decidere di dirci cosa fare (nè suoi amici nè miei amici) che siamo solo io e lui....Che gli dispiacerebbe non vedermi più ma che rispetterebbe la mia decisione. 
Io ho interpretato da tutto ciò che lui è attratto da me, che sta bene con me ma non è innamorato...forse potrebbe divertarlo o forse no........

Poi sono dovuta scappare via e non ho potuto replicare nulla........

che faccio?chiudo subito, riprendo il discorso??...io ho paura di tentare questa strada perchè non la conosco. Bene o male con il mio "ex", sapevo bene quale era la situazione e non incorrevo in sorprese inaspettate. In questo caso se un giorno dovesse dirmi: mi sono incottato di un'altra o ho deciso di sposarmi con la mia ex ne soffrirei........


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

*secondo me*

E' stato chiarissimo . Se non vuoi perder tempo chiudi . Se ti accontenti di una mezza storia , allora iniziala  . Tieni presente che le cose difficilmente cambieranno e potresti trovarti innamorata senza aver diritti a pretender nulla .


----------



## Old Confù (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli ho parlato...cogliendo lo spunto dal " preferisco di no di Verena!"....Ha voluto delle spiegazioni, nel senso che voleva capire perchè non volevo vederlo più e voleva che motivassi il perchè non avevo intenzione di vederlo. Mi ha detto che lo avrebbe accettato, solo e unicamente di fronte a un papiro di motivazioni valide e forse anche in quel caso nessuna corte giudiziaria me lo avrebbe concesso.
> Da qui la mia domanda sul come vedeva il nostro rapporto...la sua risposta è stata che tra di noi c'è un bel feeling e lui sta bene con me però non si sente di definire il nostro un rapporto finalizzato ad un matrimonio...in quanto non è scattata la passione e l'amore....frase forte forse dettata da alcuni miei discorsi passati in cui gli accennavo al mio desiderio di avere una storia seria e di sposarmi.
> Ha lasciato intendere che non mi vede come un'amica ma non mi sente di definirmi una fidanzata da sposare....Mi ha detto che dovremmo entrambi pensare a quello che vogliamo da "noi" nel rispetto reciproco...che nessuno può decidere di dirci cosa fare (nè suoi amici nè miei amici) che siamo solo io e lui....Che gli dispiacerebbe non vedermi più ma che rispetterebbe la mia decisione.
> Io ho interpretato da tutto ciò che lui è attratto da me, che sta bene con me ma non è innamorato...forse potrebbe divertarlo o forse no........
> ...


Ma, Clessy ...molto francamente, mi sembra stia cercando di farti il solito discorso per condurti dove vuole lui...
ossia uscite, forse qualche trombata, uno stare bene ad attimi ma nient'altro...dipende da cosa vuoi sul serio da lui, e da che fase della tua vita stai attraversando!!!
Io per esempio ultimamente evitavo gli uomini che mi piacevano e che nn erano chiari....
Non volevo più permettermi di investire in un rapporto nell'attesa di fare innamorare chi nn investiva tanto quanto!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli ho parlato...cogliendo lo spunto dal " preferisco di no di Verena!"....Ha voluto delle spiegazioni, nel senso che voleva capire perchè non volevo vederlo più e voleva che motivassi il perchè non avevo intenzione di vederlo. Mi ha detto che lo avrebbe accettato, solo e unicamente di fronte a un papiro di motivazioni valide e forse anche in quel caso nessuna corte giudiziaria me lo avrebbe concesso.
> Da qui la mia domanda sul come vedeva il nostro rapporto...la sua risposta è stata che tra di noi c'è un bel feeling e lui sta bene con me però non si sente di definire il nostro un rapporto finalizzato ad un matrimonio...in quanto non è scattata la passione e l'amore....frase forte forse dettata da alcuni miei discorsi passati in cui gli accennavo al mio desiderio di avere una storia seria e di sposarmi.
> Ha lasciato intendere che non mi vede come un'amica ma non mi sente di definirmi una fidanzata da sposare....Mi ha detto che dovremmo entrambi pensare a quello che vogliamo da "noi" nel rispetto reciproco...che nessuno può decidere di dirci cosa fare (nè suoi amici nè miei amici) che siamo solo io e lui....Che gli dispiacerebbe non vedermi più ma che rispetterebbe la mia decisione.
> Io ho interpretato da tutto ciò che lui è attratto da me, che sta bene con me ma non è innamorato...forse potrebbe divertarlo o forse no........
> ...





Confù ha detto:


> Ma, Clessy ...molto francamente, mi sembra stia cercando di farti il solito discorso per condurti dove vuole lui...
> ossia uscite, forse qualche trombata, uno stare bene ad attimi ma nient'altro...dipende da cosa vuoi sul serio da lui, e da che fase della tua vita stai attraversando!!!
> Io per esempio ultimamente evitavo gli uomini che mi piacevano e che nn erano chiari....
> Non volevo più permettermi di investire in un rapporto nell'attesa di fare innamorare chi nn investiva tanto quanto!!!!


Clessy sono pienamente concorde con Confù.
Non credo che tu abbia altro tempo ed energie emotive da buttar via.
Se un uomo fa questo discorso è chiarissimo.
Mai ho setito di uno che si innamora...dopo...
Prendi le scarpette comode che ti avevo già consigliato un'altra volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e ...via di corsa nella direzione opposta!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> E' stato chiarissimo . Se non vuoi perder tempo chiudi . Se ti accontenti di una mezza storia , allora iniziala . Tieni presente che le cose difficilmente cambieranno e potresti trovarti innamorata senza aver diritti a pretender nulla .


No, non mi accontento.....ho già dato abbastanza sull'accontentarmi.....


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma, Clessy ...molto francamente, mi sembra stia cercando di farti il solito discorso per condurti dove vuole lui...
> ossia uscite, forse qualche trombata, uno stare bene ad attimi ma nient'altro...dipende da cosa vuoi sul serio da lui, e da che fase della tua vita stai attraversando!!!
> Io per esempio ultimamente evitavo gli uomini che mi piacevano e che nn erano chiari....
> Non volevo più permettermi di investire in un rapporto nell'attesa di fare innamorare chi nn investiva tanto quanto!!!!


no, è da evitare senza ombrea di dubbio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 io voglio qualcuno che mi desidera tantissimo quanto lo desidero io.........


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Clessy sono pienamente concorde con Confù.
> Non credo che tu abbia altro tempo ed energie emotive da buttar via.
> Se un uomo fa questo discorso è chiarissimo.
> Mai ho setito di uno che si innamora...dopo...
> ...








 ecco quello che farò....grazie a tutte amiche e amici!!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> No, non mi accontento.....ho già dato abbastanza sull'accontentarmi.....


e allora stacca


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e allora stacca


beh credo che lo farò anche dignitosamente....mi sento il cuore in pace.....davvero........


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli ho parlato...cogliendo lo spunto dal " *preferisco di no di Verena*!"....Ha voluto delle spiegazioni, nel senso che voleva capire perchè non volevo vederlo più e *voleva che motivassi il perchè non avevo intenzione di vederlo.* Mi ha detto che lo avrebbe accettato, solo e unicamente di fronte a un papiro di motivazioni valide e forse *anche in quel caso nessuna corte giudiziaria me lo avrebbe concesso.*
> Da qui la mia domanda sul come vedeva il nostro rapporto...l*a sua risposta è stata che tra di noi c'è un bel feeling e lui sta bene con me però non si sente di definire il nostro un rapporto finalizzato ad un matrimonio...in quanto non è scattata la passione e l'amore..*..frase forte forse dettata da alcuni miei discorsi passati in cui gli accennavo al mio desiderio di avere una storia seria e di sposarmi.
> Ha lasciato intendere che *non mi vede come un'amica ma non mi sente di definirmi una fidanzata da sposare*....Mi ha detto che dovremmo entrambi pensare a quello che vogliamo da "noi" nel rispetto reciproco...che nessuno può decidere di dirci cosa fare (nè suoi amici nè miei amici) che siamo solo io e lui....*Che gli dispiacerebbe non vedermi più ma che rispetterebbe la mia decisione. *
> Io ho interpretato da tutto ciò che lui è attratto da me, che sta bene con me ma non è innamorato...*forse potrebbe divertarlo o forse no...*.....
> ...



era meglio che dicessi solo "Preferisco di no", eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Cavolo, ma non ce l'hai un po' di orgoglio!?!?!??


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2009)

Ah ok vedo che non hai piu' dubbi, bene!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ecco quello che farò....grazie a tutte amiche e amici!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (3 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era meglio che dicessi solo "Preferisco di no", eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non è un delitto che una persona ti piaccia...non gli ho giurato amore, nè gli ho detto che ero innamorata...ma solo che volevo capire il nostro rapporto perchè per me non aveva senso....in fondo sono stata anche io ad accettare questa situazione e cmq se a me non andava bene dovevo chiudere o non vederlo più. Al di là del fatto che non gli piaccio, è comunque una persona molto intelligente che mi ha regalato bei momenti e che si è sempre comportata bene con me e preferivo chiarire almeno lui sa il motivo per cui non me la sento più...sarei stata più tentata a vederlo non chiarendo.......non so come spiegarti........


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2009)

Si, ho capito cosa intendi, ma intendevo l'orgoglio circa il fatto che nel post precedente sembravi tentennare sull'"accettare" la soluzione da lui proposta!

Comunque siatemi testimoni: la risposta di lui conferma ANCORA UNA VOLTA che quando un uomo ha atteggiamenti NON CHIARI, sono sempre paraculaggini mirate a ottenere il massimo con il minimo dispendio ed impegno!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, ho capito cosa intendi, ma intendevo l'orgoglio circa il fatto che nel post precedente sembravi tentennare sull'"accettare" la soluzione da lui proposta!
> 
> Comunque siatemi testimoni: la risposta di lui conferma ANCORA UNA VOLTA che quando un uomo ha atteggiamenti NON CHIARI, sono sempre paraculaggini mirate a ottenere il massimo con il minimo dispendio ed impegno!!!


 Però non è neanche escluso che sia valida la  mia ipotesi ...lui non ha chiesto sesso...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2009)

Qual'era la tua ipotesi?

(e comunque, no, sono convinta la tua ipotesi sia sbagliata. Non le ha proposto il sesso solo perché non faceva figo. Pero' le ha detto chiaramente che per la "storia leggera" ci stava eccome, appena lei dicesse di si, vedi come ci proverebbe!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Qual'era la tua ipotesi?
> 
> (e comunque, no, sono convinta la tua ipotesi sia sbagliata. Non le ha proposto il sesso solo perché non faceva figo. Pero' le ha detto chiaramente che per la "storia leggera" ci stava eccome, appena lei dicesse di si, vedi come ci proverebbe!)


 La mia ipotesi era che lui fosse impotente.
Il sesso avrebbe potuto proporglierlo molto tempo fa e lei ci sarebbe stata. 
Del resto non capisco neanche perché lui avrebbe dovuto volere una cosa così leggera (=senza sesso) per tanto tempo dedicandogli comunque tempo ed energie...se al sesso mirava...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> gli ho parlato...cogliendo lo spunto dal " preferisco di no di Verena!"....Ha voluto delle spiegazioni, nel senso che voleva capire perchè non volevo vederlo più e voleva che motivassi il perchè non avevo intenzione di vederlo. Mi ha detto che lo avrebbe accettato, solo e unicamente di fronte a un papiro di motivazioni valide e forse anche in quel caso nessuna corte giudiziaria me lo avrebbe concesso.
> Da qui la mia domanda sul come vedeva il nostro rapporto...la sua risposta è stata che tra di noi c'è un bel feeling e lui sta bene con me però non si sente di definire il nostro un rapporto finalizzato ad un matrimonio...in quanto non è scattata la passione e l'amore....frase forte forse dettata da alcuni miei discorsi passati in cui gli accennavo al mio desiderio di avere una storia seria e di sposarmi.
> Ha lasciato intendere che non mi vede come un'amica ma non mi sente di definirmi una fidanzata da sposare....Mi ha detto che dovremmo entrambi pensare a quello che vogliamo da "noi" nel rispetto reciproco...che nessuno può decidere di dirci cosa fare (nè suoi amici nè miei amici) che siamo solo io e lui....Che gli dispiacerebbe non vedermi più ma che rispetterebbe la mia decisione.
> *Io ho interpretato da tutto ciò che lui è attratto da me, che sta bene con me ma non è innamorato...forse potrebbe divertarlo o forse no........*
> ...


 io ho interpretato che sta bene con te, ma non è attratto da te, non nel senso che intendi tu!! e non potrebbe innamorarsi!! se non è successo in 6 mesi, pechè dovrebbe accadere dopo!?!?!?!?!non schiantarti contro il muro!


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2009)

*Clessidra*

Non sto a dirti altro... sinceramente questo individuo avr4à anche dei problemi a giustificazione del suo atteggiamento, ma hanno connotazioni "pelose".
Insomma qualunque sia la sua ragione, il tuo tempo é più importante...
Mi pare di averlo già detto... cerca di volere più bene a te stessa che alle annose problematiche di questo rapporto. Se però credi che prima o poi possa innamorarsi... che dire, nella vita capita di giocare d'azzardo, dipende sempre dalla posta, cioé se il gioco vale la candela (leggi il tuo unico tempo esistenziale a disposizione).
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia ipotesi era che lui fosse impotente.
> Il sesso avrebbe potuto proporglierlo molto tempo fa e lei ci sarebbe stata.
> Del resto non capisco neanche perché lui avrebbe dovuto volere una cosa così leggera (=senza sesso) per tanto tempo dedicandogli comunque tempo ed energie...se al sesso mirava...


non mi convince. A parte che gli "impotenti" non penso sia diano tutto sto gran daffare con donne libere e single.

In verità è diverso: se lui si fosse proposto subito fisicamente, lei avrebbe magari "atteso" uno sviluppo della storia che lui da subito non si sentiva di dare, e quindi lui - capita la "polla" - si è preparato il "lavoro sotterraneo": vorrei, non vorrei ma se vuoi....


----------



## Verena67 (4 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io ho interpretato che sta bene con te, ma non è attratto da te, non nel senso che intendi tu!! e non potrebbe innamorarsi!! s*e non è successo in 6 mesi, pechè dovrebbe accadere dopo!?!?!?!?!non schiantarti contro il muro*!


quoto l'amore mio!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si, ho capito cosa intendi, ma intendevo l'orgoglio circa il fatto che nel post precedente sembravi tentennare sull'"accettare" la soluzione da lui proposta!
> 
> no, nessun tentennamento
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io ho interpretato che sta bene con te, ma non è attratto da te, non nel senso che intendi tu!! e non potrebbe innamorarsi!! se non è successo in 6 mesi, pechè dovrebbe accadere dopo!?!?!?!?!non schiantarti contro il muro!


ma se non è neanche attratto da me per una botta e via, che cavolo co è uscito a fare con me....MAH!..


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma se non è neanche attratto da me per una botta e via, che cavolo co è uscito a fare con me....MAH!..


 
Non hai letto bene Grande, rileggila.

Non è attratto da te per una storia seria, per una leggera (intanto che si guarda intorno...) ci starebbe eccome!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non hai letto bene Grande, rileggila.
> 
> Non è attratto da te per una storia seria, per una leggera (intanto che si guarda intorno...) ci starebbe eccome!


mah sì forse sì, però non capisco...invece di farmi un discorso a tavolino, non poteva provarci subito e poi dirmi che non se la sente di avere una storia seria come la maggior parte dei maschi...?!?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2009)

no, perché è nella variante "paracul"!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (6 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, perché è nella variante "paracul"!


ma in che senso?!?vuol farmi prendere pienamente la responsabilità della cosa di modo che non avrei nulla da ridire?!?.....tutti a me capitanoooooooo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma in che senso?!?vuol farmi prendere pienamente la responsabilità della cosa di modo che non avrei nulla da ridire?!?.....tutti a me capitanoooooooo


 Sì. L'interpretazione di Verena è questa.

Beh non capitano solo a te.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma in che senso?!?*vuol farmi prendere pienamente la responsabilità della cosa di modo che non avrei nulla da ridire*?!?.....tutti a me capitanoooooooo




Exactament!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. L'interpretazione di Verena è questa.
> 
> Beh non capitano solo a te.


'nfatti!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Luglio 2009)

Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ma se non è neanche attratto da me per una botta e via, che cavolo co è uscito a fare con me....MAH!..


Incredibile ma vero (contrariamente a quanto le sicure sopra van dicendo) capita di star bene con una donna e non volersela portare a letto...raro se vuoi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma capita! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Secondo me il discorso più che di paraculo che voglia scaricare su di te la questione se tentare o meno è di chi la vuol metter giù dolce...perchè davanti a un discorso simile è pressochè impossibile aspettarsi che una qualsiasi lei accetti...e se accettasse non starebbe comunque bene a lui che dopo poco arriverebbe a dire..."c'abbiamo provato, ma non va"...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2009)

Fedy, onestamente non so se è piu' scoraggiante che uno ti voglia portare a letto o basta o nemmeno quello!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (7 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, onestamente non so se è piu' scoraggiante che uno ti voglia portare a letto o basta o nemmeno quello!!!


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (9 Luglio 2009)

ci siamo scritti qualche sms...lui vorrebbe continuare la nostra chiacchierata...Sta giocando....mi dice che sono gelida e senza cuore...Io gli ho risposto che ho già fatto uno sforzo immane per dirgli qualcosa di carino....e mi sono pentita.....lui che mi dice che non si ricorda che io gli abbia detto qualcosa di carino.........Insomma mi sta intortando o forse sono io che sono malfidente e non credo a nulla?ragazzi mi sento confusa...non capisco nulla, mi sembrano tutti stroxxi, cattivi, mostri inumani.....ho paiura della mia ombra. Mi avete angosciato................aiuto vorrei fuggire e vivere in un'isola..........ho una tremenda paura di sbagliare e di vivere.........


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2009)

Clessy, taglia ogni contatto. Non te pentirai. Questo è peggio del tuo ex.


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessy, taglia ogni contatto. Non te pentirai. Questo è peggio del tuo ex.


 
grazie...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Clessy, taglia ogni contatto. Non te pentirai. Questo è peggio del tuo ex.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2009)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> ci siamo scritti qualche sms...lui vorrebbe continuare la nostra chiacchierata...Sta giocando....mi dice che sono gelida e senza cuore...Io gli ho risposto che ho già fatto uno sforzo immane per dirgli qualcosa di carino....e mi sono pentita.....lui che mi dice che non si ricorda che io gli abbia detto qualcosa di carino.........Insomma mi sta intortando o forse sono io che sono malfidente e non credo a nulla?ragazzi mi sento confusa...non capisco nulla, mi sembrano tutti stroxxi, cattivi, mostri inumani.....ho paiura della mia ombra. Mi avete angosciato................aiuto vorrei fuggire e vivere in un'isola..........ho una tremenda paura di sbagliare e di vivere.........


Non devi aver paura, e ti ho evidenziato quello che tu setssa ormai stai comprendendo. Come ti é stato già detto, chiudi questa porta piena di spifferi e cigolii... stai certa che non sarà difficile trovare di meglio, magari un "portone"!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Clessidra1 (10 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non devi aver paura, e ti ho evidenziato quello che tu setssa ormai stai comprendendo. Come ti é stato già detto, chiudi questa porta piena di spifferi e cigolii... stai certa che non sarà difficile trovare di meglio, magari un "portone"!!!!
> Bruja


dopo il mio ex, questo è il miglior portone che ho trovato.....


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2009)

*Clessidra*



Clessidra1 ha detto:


> dopo il mio ex, questo è il miglior portone che ho trovato.....


Fino ad ora... ma qualcuno ti ha comunicato che non hai altro tempo per trovare di meglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A volte siamo cosi presi a tenerci quello che crediamo "giusto" che perdiamo ben altre opportunità! Che ne sai che lo stare con lui non ti abbia distratto da migliori scelte...
Guarda avanti.
Bruja


----------

